# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 15



## Shellebell

Happy  girls

Can I also remind you that this is a forum and not a chat room  
Why don't you pop into the chatroom for your evening chats, you can even have a room all to yoursleves if you want. Just give me a shout if you are unsure 

XXxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

had a lovely day and went for a long walk and im totally shattered now lol

the sun is still shining and i should really sort dinner and get work clothes sorted but im knackered so gona watch deal or no deal and then start doing some bits

got a mega busy day in work tomorrow and then poker night


----------



## Laura36

Oops Shellebell, I'm not sure what the difference is between chat and a forum?

Hope everyone is ok?

I've had a lovely day with DH. He's back in work tomorrow.  Have eaten far too much though. Went for a burger in the bay then a bit of a stroll around in the sun. Nothing too strenuous though.

I've had some painful tummy moments today but guess that's the delights of cyclogest kicking in!

Jule, I would get away for the weekend if I were you.  Provided you take it easy still it may be a nice distraction.  We are going away with friends next weekend - pre arranged before tx, but will be really nice.


----------



## Jule

Yes i think we probably will go away, just need to speak to DH.  Had few visitors today which has been nice.  My sister first and then my mum and step dad so had quite a busy pm.  
Ive also been having pulling pains in tummy im sure its all the drugs!!
Glad you ahd a nice day with DH Laura.  Its nice to do things to ake your mind off tx.

Kara glad you feel better after your walk.  Do you need to do much for work or can you have quite a relaxing evening.

Quick question, can i have mayonnaise from a jar not home made?


----------



## Jule

What is the difference between forum and chat? I assumed this was chat because thats what the subject is?


----------



## Laura36

I think mayonnaise from the jar is ok as it's pasturised.  Home made would have raw eggs so no good.


----------



## Jule

Thanks Laura was just checking cause thought i may have pasta with tuna and mayo tonight.  May not be now though as DH as rung and asked if i want to go to Toby Carvery with his parents.

How have you been today?  Sounds like you've had a lovely day and the weather has been gorgeous.


----------



## kara76

i haven't got too much to do, luke is being a pain well not a pain but he is refusing to do down the unit cause he knows i like him home but i want him to want to be home if you know what i mean lol no wonder men can't win lol

i might get him to go for an hour tonight hehe i wil try at least

we have poker tomorrow night so he won't be going then

i could just go with a night chilling and watching 10 years younger lol, he will take over the tv as men do if he stays in all night lol, its only down the road


----------



## Shellebell

Just for your info

How you are 'chatting' tonight is fine, with a post replying to many questions and different people.
You shouldn't really be using a post to reply to one person or question, it stores up each page on our server and takes up LOTS of memory which will make the website run a lot slower and will need a lot of maintainace to keep it running. 

This site has a fantastic new chat room, we can organise a time for us to go in and take a tour if you wanted. 

A chat room is a room in which you have a live instant chatter, without any of the signatures etc, a forum is where you can post messages for people to look at when they log in.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Jule

oh right so how do you get into the chat rooms.  How would i know if people are there


----------



## Jule

I just tried going into the chat room but windows have blocked it.


----------



## Laura36

Maybe we should just be careful to use this thread but not just speak to one person.  Jule, I think it was us last night, lol!

Kara, sorry you're working all weekend that's a bit pants. 

I've been good today Jule, some pains but think its the cyclogest.  Got more pains low left side tonight, no idea what that is  .  But I'm not thinking too much about it all as yet which is good.  Give me another 2 days and I'll be thinking of nothing else  

We had a curry tonight.  Have been eating really badly this week as off work.  It was kind of healthy though.


----------



## kara76

pmsl you 2 are the naughtie ones lol

i don't envy you on cyclogest, soggy farts and all that

im just chilling tonight which is nice and i watched 10 years younger


----------



## miriam7

tutt tutt ladies whos been naughty lol i wouldnt worry bout what your eating at mo  ..time to spoil yourself i think


----------



## Laura36

We have a DVD as DH's last day before going back to work.

Just chilling out is my favourite thing to do, lol.

I'd forgotten how horrid cyclogest is  

hi Miriam, how are you doing?  Any braxton hicks yet?


----------



## miriam7

ummm no well not that i know off    lets hope i dont notice contractions either


----------



## Jule

Fancy me and Laura being naughty  

Well seems like we have decided not to go to Tenby.  This is the 2nd night when ive had no sleep and as the weekend would be when the embyos embed dont want to risk having any more sleepless nights, especially as my nephews will be there and they are early risers at 6.30am    Do you think the medication is stopping me sleep?, ive never been this disturbed!

Sorry Kara wont be able to meet after all.  Will definately meet when i come next.

Miriam all sounding good so far, wouldnt it be lovely if you didnt notice you were in labour    Dont think you'll be that lucky tho


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I haven't slept for about 5 nights now  
I think it's not the drugs just being a bit anxious about it all.  I fall asleep then wake about 2/3am for a few hours then fall asleep again about 6am.  Good job I'm not working this week or next!

I've been into town today and managed to only spend £6.50 on a cardigan from H&M.  Tried on loads of clothes but nothing fitted that well - have put on about 1 stone since last summer with tx and pregnancy etc.

Miriam, glad you've not noticed anything as yet.  Do you think your little one will arrive on time?


----------



## kara76

jule no worries, my plans have changed around

mil is on her way down, thankfully she is staying with luke's sister tonight. we should of had poker tonight but thats been cancelled so im hoping i can get an earlish night as i feel exhausted today

laura im like you when it comes to shopping

everyone seems to have gone AWOL lately


----------



## Jule

Im also off too, cant possibly imagine working adn feeling so tired.  I managed to get half hr sleep today but at mo feel like i need a whole day sleep to catch up lol.

Ive been looking for a beige cardi but cant find anything i like.  WHats your cardi like Laura.

Hope everyone ok its been quiet on here recently.


----------



## kara76

my mil is off work on the sick!!!! she had a biospy on a lump on her throat and told us it was a thyroid problem, crikey i hope everything will be ok

found out today my bosses eldery mum has breast cancer too

still having trouble in work, one of the girl is a complete cow bag and she came in today to work extra hours on housekeeping and i could tell her was off with me so i was overly nice pmsl cow cow cow

she has a massive chip on her shoulder


----------



## Laura36

It's black fitted with big ish buttons and round neck.  I bought a grey one from H&M a couple of weeks ago and have worn it lots - very useful.  This one was 50% off hence being so cheap.  The car park cost be £6.80 mind as I was too lazy to get the bus or walk from one of the parking meter spaces  

Sorry about your MIL Kara, hope everything is ok.  Don't worry about the cow in work, just think about all the things you can say about her on here and she won't have a clue we all know!


----------



## Jule

Why is she being like that Kara?  Does she know about your tx?

Laura Cardi sounds nice.  I may go to tesco tonight if feel bit more awake and DH will take me, they normally have nice clothes.  Now the weather is nice want a couple of cardi's instaed of wearing my coat all the time


----------



## kara76

yeah she knows about our tx

you would think she would understand really, she wants children but her dh refused to do a SA , they haven't been careful for about 9 years! she had a massive fibriod removed and had to find a surgeon to do it as most wanted to take her womb. she told me she would NEVER do ivf so maybe its a jealousy thing, who knows i find her odd

im wondering about things today, why its failed in the passed etc etc.....think i better get myself to bed early tonight lol

i need some new clothes, i live in jeans and could do with a nice fitted pair and some long sleeved tops


----------



## Jule

people only behave that way cause they jelous, rise above it and behave as you normaly do..9 years is a heck of a long time to try she prob knows its very unlikely that something is gonna happen naturally.

Everyone has tearful and feeking down days its natural, after all we are pumping loads of drugs into our bodies daily.

Skinny jeans are no good on me i would look way too hippy, ive got the wrong shape for them lol


----------



## mimi41

Jules and laura hope verything turns out well for the both of you


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, I remember Moth saying she couldn't sleep well on the steroids.

Kara, hope your MIL's test turns out ok.

Laura and Jule, hope all goes well for you both .. keep up the PMA girls.


----------



## Netty J

Evening Ladies!
Going back to the chat room suggestion, if it works anything like MSN it could be a scream! Especially if there are a few in there chatting together....
Kara, take no notice. She obviously has her own set of problems. You have enough on your plate without her's too.
Jule, sorry you didn't make the weekend away. Hope you have a good weekend at home. Sending you some (((sleep))) vibes!
Catch you all later
Annette


----------



## miriam7

evening all ...ive been out to beefeater for food i stuffed myself silly ... jule hope you get some sleep tonight and enjoy a lazy weekend you too laura


----------



## mimi41

Hi all i hope everyone is ok

Well i actually have 5 mins to catch up with everyone.

Has Ravan had the baby yet?

Jules and Laura i have everything crossed for you x

Kara hope you are feeling mor epositive.  Try to do something nice and forget the tx for now.  Your time will soon be here.  See you Monday

To everyone else hi and  

Nothing happening here, weight loss is going well but thats about it.


----------



## kara76

michelle your doing great

ravan is 1cm dilated and has lost her plug!!

am i feeling postive well sshhh im not saying lol

you still up for coffee on monday? how are you feeling?


----------



## mimi41

Kara glad your feeling more pos, everything you have been through is going to be worth it

Mondays fine, same time same place.  I might be a little late though but only 5 mins or so.

Keep me posted about Ravan, it should be today sometime then


----------



## ANDI68

Anyone voted for their clinic?

What a lovely day it's been.  What have you all been up to?

Kara, do you limit your tea during tx?

Oooh, hope Ravan is okay


----------



## kara76

i haven't voted yet

michelle cool see you at 2pm

no i don't limit my tea, i drink de caff and have been caffine free since 2006, i do make sure i drink enough water and some days that does mean less tea or i will be peeing all the time, i only have a tiny bladder lol, to be honest im gona try and go with the flow within reason of course, no mad wild party nights but if i feel like a wine im having one (i never feel like booze lately really) i think stress is the biggest factor and im now gona try and banish it, i have given myself a talking too

i will of course keep you posted on ravan, they said today or tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68

I drink decaff too but read the chemicals they use to remove the caffeine is just as bad for you  

I haven't had a drink for a month now, I'm gagging for one  

Aww, what did you say to yourself hun.

How do people go through any of this without stress, is there a secret to coping?


----------



## mimi41

Kara you are a stress head and there is no way that you will not stress over this tx, its just you lol

Andi you are right the chems used in the decaff process are harmful but we have to have some kind of life.  Also if your gagging for a drink have one, it might help with your motivation


----------



## kara76

yep ive read that too but im not stopping, i drink probably too much tea but i do think if its gona work it will. i think stopping things all of a sudden probably has a greater effect on the body

well what did i tell myself, i told myself that im gona be doing this and i might as well go through it will hope than spend the next x amount of weeks miserable, its a scarey time and ive excepted that but trying is what we must do and we will get there someday. emotions are mixed at the moment, mostly down to the pill i feel

i do feel that is will work for us so i might aswell believe it and if the sadness comes well i will be sad then

i think we have a really good chance, great embryos, great cycles, great everything really and now ive been spring cleaned inside and will have steriods in can't fail(please please please) and if it does well we will dust our selfs off, look for answers and if there are none try again

michelle i think the reason i have got so stressed in because the last 2 i was so sure it would work and it hurt and now after a long break i remember the pain, i remember having no plan , no next cycle i was so sure and i bleed early....gutted

what will be will be, might as well enjoy thousands of pounds that could of taken me to the maldives


----------



## mimi41

Kara how was the veg rice.  I'm making mexican chicken tonight with stirfry


----------



## kara76

by the way, you might find i will talk a load of old rubbish while cycling

michelle i agree you must have a life 

veg rice rocks, even luke ate it......yum yum i would love that hun. i suppose luke will cook or take away tonight as his mum will be with us, gona get a bottle of fruit cider too, i like a glass or 2 in company, last time i brough a bottle of wine i didn't enjoy it


----------



## mimi41

Kara i've got everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## ANDI68

You should post up your recipes Michelle, tonight's meal sounds lovely


----------



## mimi41

Andi if you want the recipes i will do that.


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Michelle, I knew there was a thread somewhere. I'm always after ideas, inspire me please 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163128.0


----------



## miriam7

has everyone been watching the rugby ? this has got to be your best chance kara so make sure you stay positive


----------



## Queenie1

think everyone must be watch match miriam as it has been quiet on here.

kara keep positive this is def you time.  

have to pick dh and my dad up soon from the pub and then get our indian take away. yum yum i'm starving have been working in my garden all day today.


----------



## ANDI68

You're so close Kara, keep positive and focussed


----------



## miriam7

how are you and? queenie enjoy your takeaway ive been tidying my garden too...takes ages because of all the leaves dropped from the forest tho


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Miriam, I'm good thanks.  No wonder it took you ages, you probably can't bend down lol


----------



## miriam7

i know i make jeff pick up all the leaves i can only sweep now ..i also sat and watched as he jet washed it


----------



## Laura36

Wow I've been offline all day and you lot have chatted for 2 whole pages!  

Hope everyone is ok?  Kara, I like your talking to yourself. I do that too and it's useful mostly!

Miriam, keep your feet up & enjoy watching Jeff in the garden 

Hi Andi, Michelle, Queenie, Jule, Emma, Popsi and everyone else

We took DH's Mum out for a Mothers Day meal tonight. Was quite nice but expensive!  Think she enjoyed it thou.  DH has the football tomorrow so had to go tonight instead.


----------



## kara76

i get the most sense out of myself lol

poor jade has passed away, my heart goes out to her family


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

hope your all ok, sorry been a hopeless poster lately   there has been so much on, i read everyday thoug xx loads of you on the road again now girls hoping and    that you all get BFP this time i really am you girls so deserve it x

yes kara poor jade is at peace now love her and her little ones xx

right off shopping now, have a mega hangover tho, but had a fab day xxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

I woke to the news of Jade, it's a sad day


----------



## PixTrix

so very sad.....


----------



## mimi41

Morning everyone

Well what a lovely day.  Got MIL coming for lunch so busy cooking a low fat sunday roast (Not).  I hate mothers day though, my mum is dead and i'm not a mother double whammy really.  Heyho got to get on with it and Steve still has his mother so only fair to stay cheerful

Have a great day and i take it Ravan still hasn't dropped lol


----------



## kara76

i too hate mothers day

reminds me of what we haven't got

im considering doing a dna frag for luke, purely to rule any sperm issue out before we cycle


----------



## kara76

im doing ****e today

one of the lads in work just spoke to me like crap, so i told him to pee off etc etc and they burst into tears


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara. Dont let em get to you hun  

Mother's day is crap isnt it.  I got a card and a bunch of flowers from the dog.....
We took the dog for a long walk on the beach first thing and met my mum down there - we have a bench dedicated to my nan down on the front so she was obviously on both our minds today. 
The weather was gorgeous so we sat and had a coffee in the sunshine. Now off to see my other mother (the MIL) with her flowers and pressies. 

Hope everyone has a good day 
x


----------



## popsi

sorry your finding mothers day hard ladies, i personally dont mind it all all as i feel blessed to have my Mum, i find fathers day very hard after loosing my dad, so its nice to have a day where i can spoil her  , sending   to everyone that needs them xx


----------



## Laura36

I know what you all mean about Mothers day being hard. Makes me think about where I'd have been had we not lost the baby. I would have been due in 7 weeks  

The weather is gorgeous though and that helps.

Kara, sorry you're having a cr*p day in work.


----------



## kara76

hugs laura

i think im just over tired, its the first week back since my op and im finding it harder than i thought


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies hope your all ok on this lovely day  

I feel very blessed today as i still have my mum and my stunning son,
I hope and pray ladies that you will all have ur babies     

But it is hard today as its darren first mothers day with out his mum so sad i have been down to the cemetary this morning it was so busy which is so sad that all these people have lost their mums     
makes me so grateful  

hugs to you all


----------



## popsi

emma.. sending you, dar and j big    for your first mothers day without dars mum xx


----------



## kara76

poor darren hun

i think today is like lots of celebration days, there are always people out there who will have sad days when other people are enjoying

i do sometimes wonder how life can be so very cruel to people, just look at jade.

oh **** im crying again opps


----------



## ebonie

It is a very strange day   I was upset when i heard about jade,Such a sad day for her family and friends


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo Donal is still in, ive voted twice, that balerro was brill


----------



## ebonie

jule im not watching that im watching hancock on dvd  
i havent got in to dancing on ice at all this year


----------



## Jule

Oh its lovely i like them both but my faviourite is Donal he has done ever so well.

New series of Lewis on after aswell sowill be watching that


----------



## ebonie

Im hoping that hancock will finish before lewis starts as well   
Are you still voting jule ? 

Its very quiet on here tonight isnt it


----------



## Laura36

Hi girls,

Em, are you coming to the cinema tomorrow?  I am picking Jule up at 10.45 so we should be at McArthur glen for 11am. Film is at 12.

I am watching the Yellowstone programme on BBC2.  What is Lewis?


----------



## kara76

im not watching damn 

will have to get a repeat


----------



## Jule

Em is coming i told her we would meet at 11 in starbucks hope that ok.

Lewis is the new name for inspector morse as morse died


----------



## Laura36

Fab, Emma will be great to see you.

I'm not really into Morse.  Think I'll see what else is on.  We've just eaten a chinese!  Not healthy but very tasty.


----------



## ebonie

oops i was in the middle of posting when it went off   
yes im coming laura will be lovely to see you again hun    

what aint you watching kara??


----------



## kara76

luke is in charge of the tv at the moment lol

you know what men are like


----------



## Jule

Ooh lovely i love chinese, does that mean you will smell of garlic tom??

I had a huge sunday roast at lunch time in tenby and have been so full since, i have just eaten crisps and that was it.  I am so bloated, those cyclogest have a lot to answer for!!


----------



## Jule

No stopped voting so just anxiously waiting on results...
What you and Luke watching Kara


----------



## Laura36

I hope I don't smell of garlic jule!  I only had egg fried rice plus honey & lemon chicken. Don't think there is any garlic - lucky for you and Emma


----------



## kara76

so man rubbish

think its called the shed lol

im off to watch lost.....love it


----------



## Jule

Ray won bless, poor Donal


----------



## Laura36

Girls, I'm logging off now.  Going to chat to DH for a bit as I've been ignoring him!

Jule, Emma, look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Kara, have a good evening


----------



## ebonie

yes it is lucky for me and jule laura  

aww bless r u gutted jule


----------



## Jule

See you tomorrow, glad no garlic fumes, love eating it but hate the smell


----------



## ebonie

laura and jule ill looked forward to seeing you tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

evening all hope you have all had an ok day   poor poor jade its so sad i feel so sorry for the boys and the poor mum will be lost without her   hope you enjoy your mini meet tomorrow ladies


----------



## kara76

anyone gona watch the great sperm race?

im cooking while having a cider yum yum


----------



## Queenie1

what side is that on.

yesterday i watched a programme about twins in the womb on nat geo very interesting


----------



## kara76

its on channel 4

just saw it advertised


----------



## Jule

Ooh i fancy that just had a look its on at 9pm i ll be watching that


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks for the reminder.... Think I will be sky+ ing it and having an early night. 
Didnt sleep well last night and so feeling tired today .......  
(and I indulged in a stress-relieving Kit Kat this afternoon and so have no points left for munchies tonight )


----------



## miriam7

my reminders already set for 9 be intresting to watch


----------



## PixTrix

Oh yes I'm recording that, should be interesting.


----------



## Queenie1

ive sky + it as well.


----------



## miriam7

what time you doing your jab queenie?


----------



## Queenie1

at 9.00. just trying to decide what to do with clocks going forward on sunday.


----------



## miriam7

im sure an hour either way wont matter


----------



## kara76

queenie do it at 8pm now and then 9pm when clocks change
an hour won't matter though

i need some clothes advice

i have a meeting in cardiff and thought i would wear jeans and a smart jacket but that means heals and if i screw up the parking i might have to walk lots so should i wear my work clothes? wide legged trousers, suit jacket and flat shoes


----------



## miriam7

cant u take a small pair of flats in your bag incase


----------



## ebonie

The great sperm race is very interestng isnt it girls


----------



## miriam7

yep its mad how much detail it takes to get pregnant normally never mind with ivf


----------



## Queenie1

sounds interesting girls. will have to watch it again. must get a laptop so i can watch tv and chat


----------



## ebonie

aww yes queenie u must get a laptop hun   

it is mad isnt it miriam


----------



## Laura36

Wow, me & DH watched the great sperm race. How mad that our bodies are so nasty to the little fella's who are only trying to do their job!
Great programme.  I was fixed on the 8 hours from BMS to meeting the egg fact!


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok

I watched the sperm race and thought it was quite good, although left me feeling sad.  Its hard enough for fit and healthy sperm to fertilise an egg naturally let alone some poor stuff.  Oh well such is life lol

Nothing happening her girls, all pretty boring.  I'm going to see my hubby tomorrow so that will be nice.  Looking forward to our meet in April

Michelle x


----------



## Jule

I watched it too but was gutted they didnt show about inbedding as thats the bit i wanted to see and they went on to show the baby born!  Hope everyone ok?

Good luck Kara with the meeting today?

Im off to Llantrisant with my sister to look around the shops which will be nice, take my mind off things-only day 6 what a drag!!


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie, I've jabbed during a clock change and adjusted the time by half an hour on the saturday so the sunday's jab was only half an hour out.

Good luck Rach will your follow up today xx


----------



## Laura36

Kara, it was great to meet up with you today  
Hope you had a good journey home after coffee with Jule.

Any news about Ravan as yet?  Bless her she's having a long one!

Has anyone heard from Kelly? Hope she's ok.

Hi everyone else   

Think we all need some of this today:


----------



## Jule

Hi Laura how are you? Hope you are ok, any symptoms? Lots of positive thinking  
Glad you had a nice meet with Kara.

Kara lovely to see you today, sounds like things can really move forward now with support from different people.

Andi how are you, whats your plan?

Pix Trix did you have your scan?

When Kara left there was no news on Ravan dont know if there has been an update since. 

Cath good luck tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies   well no signs of me going early ive been walking round town fine   kara you will have to fill us in on how your appointment went


----------



## Jule

Miriam obviously the baby is tucked up nice and warm and not ready yet to come out, you have few more weeks yet though dont you.  ANy braxton hicks


----------



## miriam7

no braxton hicks or not that i have noticed..i have hard thing under my ribs but its her bum it moves from side to side lol i think she quite comfy in there and i will go over


----------



## Queenie1

you still have time miriam, those weeks will soon go and she will be here.


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, bless her with her bum in your ribs!  Nice to know she's happy and comfy in there.


----------



## ebonie

It do sound cute dont it , bless she must be so warm and comfy in there 
how r u the rest of u girls ?


----------



## kara76

rach any news on your follow up?

well no news from ravan,she is naughtie making us all wait lol

meeting went really well and plans are in place


----------



## miriam7

its cute a bit uncomfy when im sleeping tho but i dnt mind    no news is good news so they say ..poor  ravan ...oh  im soo nervous for her


----------



## ebonie

she is making us wait  
miriam you had better not make us wait


----------



## kara76

yeah i agree with ebonie

im on pins here.


----------



## ebonie

i hope she brings the baby to the meet


----------



## Jule

Ooh girls i just had to put the pc on as i thought there may be news on Ravan, obviously not  I wonder if she has had it and not text yet??


----------



## ebonie

any excuse jule to come on here  
yeah i wonder if she have mmm

what nice sweets you got then jule in ur house


----------



## Jule

Ooh any excuse, DH on playstation so why not!! 

Dh bought me a bumper tub of childrens sweets ready for the  .  It has dolly mixture, black jacks, fruit salad, lollies, dip dab and loads more mmmmmm lush


----------



## kara76

the lollies rock lol

i love sweets and girls jule's gave me a cream egg too, bet your all jealous lol


----------



## ebonie

jule ill be down now hun   hope kara didnt eat all the creme  eggs


----------



## Laura36

Wow a creme egg!  Jule, I'm coming over right now, lol


----------



## ebonie

she will have a queue outside her house now  
you should have brought some yesterday jule for in the pictures


----------



## Jule

Oh yes forgot about the creme eggs, ooh ive been eating such a good diet.....not  

Yes i remembered when i bought the big bag of pich n mix that i should have brought from home.  Nevermind


----------



## ebonie

you enjoy ur sweets and eggs hun u deserve them   
oh yeah j finished my sweets off


----------



## Jule

Oh bless well you did have few left, you were too busy crying to eat!!


----------



## ebonie

that is so true i was a bit hysterical at one point   good film though


----------



## rach5

Good evening everyone

Went for my follow up appt today.

They have come to the conclusion that I ovulated early that is why they only retrieved 2 eggs.  They have said now that with my next treatment they will give me the trigger injections at 34 hours they are changing my simm drug to Gonal F.  I am going for a scan at day 5 of my next cycle as they found a small polip (spelling?) if everything is alright I should be starting treatment at the end of April.

Thanks to everyone for your concern.

Hope everybody is well  xx


----------



## Jule

Oh brilliant news Rach.  Your on the road again then. How exciting for you


----------



## rach5

Thanks Jule, how are you feeling?


----------



## ebonie

Thats brilliant news rach       your tx hun x x x


----------



## Jule

Ok thanks, but only day 6 and this whole 2ww is dragging....Got pulling pains which im putting down to the cyclogest.  Are you coming to the next meet


----------



## rach5

Yes I'll be at the next meeting


----------



## rach5

thanks emma


----------



## rach5

Is anyone else on Gonal F and if so where is the cheapest place I can get it from also suprecur?


----------



## miriam7

good news then rachel im sure andi ovulated early before and had better responce last time     come on ravan ...push push! when its my turn dnt worry cos my mum is a phone addict always yapping ...jeff says she will be on phone as its happning..so you will know asap   
i dnt think suprecur is to  expensie is it   im sure someone will tell you where to but them both


----------



## kara76

rach that is great news hun, sounds very postive

who was your appointment with?

i believe its probably ferring

have a look at this useful thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.555


----------



## rach5

thanks Miriam, how are you feeling


----------



## rach5

thanks Kara

I have didn't get her name but she is the Italian ( I think) doctor, she did my ec she is very nice


----------



## miriam7

must of been orianna ..i like her shes the one who did my transfer


----------



## kara76

yep sounds like arrianna, she is nice and has set my protocol

i like her, saying that i like them all really

lyndon is a major support for me


----------



## rach5

yes she is lovely, didn't rush us at all


----------



## rach5

Goodnight everyone, off to shower then to bed


----------



## Jule

Goodnight, lovely to chat


----------



## kara76

good night rach and i bet it feels good having a plan

i better be off soon too, been a busy day


----------



## Jule

night kara keep us posted on ravan.  Im off now too shattered


----------



## miriam7

night ladies   kara if you get a txt or call bout ravan please txt me no matter what time it is


----------



## kara76

i will post when i hear anything 

if im sleeping i will post once awake

night all


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Rach,

Welcome to the 34 hour trigger club.  I'm glad they are adjusting your next protcol.

I believe you can get Gonal F from [email protected]/Serono, and you can get the script from the Clinic.  I am not sure if this is the cheapest place though.  I know when I've enquired about Puregon from Organon, they will not give you a price unless they have your prescription, so don't know if Gonal F will be the same.

Thinking of you Ravan  x


----------



## Laura36

Rach, I don't know about puregon or gonal F prices but I bought a bottle of suprecur from the UHW pharmacy a few weeks ago and it cost me £18.91!  Not one of the expensive one's although with Long Protocol you will need 3 bottles so it all adds up.


----------



## mimi41

Fab news about ravan and her new son  

Rach brill news about next tx, here you go again lol

Jules and laura i hope you not to stressed.  My fingers are stilled crossed for you

Kara how are you today honey

Andi i'll pay for the avon when i see you, sorry i forgot all about it.

Ebs and Miriam hi hope you both are well.  What film did you go and see Ebonie

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule

Hi Michelle, how are you?  ANy plans for tx yet?

If your asking ebonie about the film that she saw with me and laura it was Marley and me.  Good film worth watching we were one minute laughing and next crying lol.  It was good to meet and get out.

I was down your way on weekend.  Decided to come to Tenby after all just for sat night.  It was lovely we chose a good weekend the weather was great.  Walked into Tenby both days which was nice and sat on the beach.


----------



## mimi41

Jules i'm undecided about the tx yet, i need to lose at least another stone before considering it.

I've just finished the book Marley and me and i want to see the film.  Glad you enjoyed it, let me know the next time you go to the pics i might be able to make it

Weather was great here the weekend, its a bit windy now though.  I hope you are feeling well, i can't remember if i had sore boobs on cyclogest but i know i didn't on gestone


----------



## Jule

Will definately let you knwo if we go again.  It wont be too far for you will it?

I am meeting with Lisa and EBonie on friday at Mcarthur Glen for bit of food.  You and anyone else is more than welcome. 

You are doing ever so well with your weight loss so im sure it wont take you long to lose the rest   

Looking forward to the next meet.  Perhaps we can arrange another meet for possibly a friday next time and maybe more people can make it?


----------



## mimi41

Jules i can't make this Friday as i have a load of banking to do before the end of the month, but next time i will.  I don't mind travelling to the pictures cos i'm on my own at home anyway and its nice to get out.  DH doesn't like the cinema much he is into his PS3, so it will be nice to have company.

Weight loss is slow going but hey ho i will get there eventually.  My bmi is below 30 now but it still needs to be lower.

I'll chat later got to get on with some work


----------



## Jule

Lovely to chat speak later.  I aksed DH what he plays on PS3 and he plays far cry


----------



## kara76

lots of lovely chatting

i am hoping to visit ravan on friday so will pop by on the way back if your there chatting, if i can get lukes car as that way it only cost be £20 lol yeah im a cheapskate lol


----------



## mimi41

Jules my dh plays call of duty 5, he's bloody addicted and it drives me mad

Kara are we buying her anything for the baby, we can sort that out for the next meet mind you


----------



## kara76

oh deffo michelle, im hoping to take a pessie when i see her, i have never brought any baby stuff lol

we need to do that thing you talk about, sniffle? pmsl my brain is not working today

i woke up so many times in the night, checking my phone for news and then the morning started bad and got worst lol

think i might try and make a sandwich


----------



## mimi41

What thing do we talk about, my brian isn't functioning either.  

Do you want to go halfs on a pressie, there is lovely stuff in tescos

Just chill love its not worth getting all stressed over stuff


----------



## kara76

you know cuddling little babies

how about i take something small with me on friday and then we can meet up and pick something as a together from pembrokeshire present

i can't beleive how exciting i was lol

things are moving already after my meeting and omg its indept but its something that must be done and i feel really good giving something back.


----------



## mimi41

Oh yeah smittling sorry brain not engaged today.  Whats moving on tell me more.  Yeah we'll meet next week and buy something from the both of us


----------



## Laura36

Hey you two better be careful of you'll be told off for chatting on this 'forum'   

Hope your day has improved Kara?  

What's smittling?  Is that reference to cuddling new babies?  there is supposed to be something in that isn't there?  Shame I don't know any new babies to cuddle right now though.


----------



## mimi41

I thought this was chit chat thread, b*llocks anyway don't get to chat alot

Yeah smittling is cuddling babies, go and find one lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl thats it

progress hunni progress lol 

im recieving information that i need to read etc etc


----------



## mimi41

We are rebels

Let me know, when we meeting for coffee next week


----------



## kara76

im off wed and thu hun

things are gona get mega busy then as im doing 7 straight days over easter boo boo boo boo

i really fancy a night out partying but me and booze don't agree anymore lol

im not getting any work done today, its great sod um i say


----------



## miriam7

im sure ravan wont mind you smittling her little one  fri kara


----------



## mimi41

I'm supposed to be working but i have no energy today, had a cr*p nights sleep.  Going to dh tonight so should get some and sleep lol.

We'll meet up next week, don't forget to take a photo of little one and do some smittling for me.

Miriam how are you, not long for you now


----------



## kara76

thats if she is up to a visit and i haven't got the ok for using lukes car yet boo boo

you lucky girl BMS and sleep

I am so tired at the moment, feels like ive had no sleep.


----------



## miriam7

seems we are all having a poop sleep! im feeling fine no signs here yet lol my other cat is bad now shes got a swollen eye im trying to get a vets appoinment ...i hate taking them and shes only ever been to get done when she was little shes nearly 15 shes not going to be happy


----------



## kara76

aww miriam your poor cat , my dog hates the vets too and tries to bike him and gets nasty

im so bored in work but have loads to do and can't be bothered lol


----------



## PixTrix

Oh poor cat Miriam hope she ok


----------



## miriam7

well booked for 5.10 i will be nervous now till i get her home..she should be fine after antibiotics tho !


----------



## PixTrix

our little furbabies are the world to us. She be fine.

I just left my bichon and poodle sprinting 100mph around the garden, lively is not the word!


----------



## miriam7

well ive had a long bath to pass the time ...im going out for all i can eat buffett after for jeffs sisters bday ..i dread to think how much i will eat


----------



## PixTrix

oo lovely Miriam have a fab time. Eat and eat, nothing too spicey tho, there still time to keep little one snug!

Hope vets goes ok


----------



## miriam7

thanks im soo bloody nervous i hate taking them ..just waiting for jeff to get out of shower then im off


----------



## kara76

miriam eat what you want hunni, your baby will tell you want to eat and enjoy it while it last cause once bump in born you have all your normal clothes waiting lol

well girls i have now done some work so i don't feel too naughtie


----------



## miriam7

back from vets she wasnt happy in car shes had 2 injections and eye drops gotta take her back fri to see if swellings gone down cos he couldnt see what was wrong cos its so swollen ..the weirdo was happy out of the box and when having injection just didnt like the cat box lol! im off out for loads of food now and half a guiness !happy chatting


----------



## ebonie

she dont like cars or boxes then miriam   hope her eye heals quick hun   
Have a lovely meal out and stuff ur face silly   your brave drinking guiness urghh i hate it i do i think it sthe only alchaholic drink i hate   supposed to be enriched with iron though isnt it      

How r th rest of you girls ??


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone.

miriam hope your cat is ok. enjoy your all you can eat buffet.


----------



## popsi

miriam.. hope your cat is better soon, its a worry when our fur babies are ill   , hope you enjoy your food x

emma.. hiya honey how are things with you, cant believe you cried at Marley and Me LOL !! i though i was the tiny tears lol

Kara.. any news on weights names etc for ravans babe xx

everyone else


----------



## kara76

hope your fur baby gets well soon hunni

no news from ravan i think she is keeping us all on our toes lol, i have text just to send all our love to her

i can't have lukes car friday boo boo


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, hope your cat is ok and all is well when you go back Friday.  I used to have a cat, hated cat boxes so much he would squeal so loud the whole way to the vets  

I just watched the first of the Apprentice.  Did anyone else see it?  What a load of ******s the girls are!!  Can't believe how they were being so nasty to each other.  I've never watched it before, was a bit of an eye opener.


----------



## PixTrix

I am a fan of the apprentice Laura. Although really don't like their attitudes! Alan will put them in their place tho!


----------



## miriam7

well i stuffed my face with 3 plates full of food and 2 desserts bargain for 9 pound   bet ravans having a sleepless night tonight


----------



## PixTrix

Good on you Miriam   Glad you had a good time


----------



## ANDI68

Congrats Ravan, DH & DS xxx


----------



## Jule

I saw the apprentice last night, its brilliant i watch it every time its on.  Girls are always *****y.  Its gonna be a good show.  Alan Sugar takes no messing


----------



## popsi

i love the apprentice too.. i think this lot are a feisty bunch !! the right one was fired though i feel

hope all you ladies are ok today, i have been unable to go to work because i believe DH has taken my car and house keys along with his to work so i am unable to get out of the house LOL !! so have had to use a holiday, but am using it wisely and am on a mega tidying cleaning frenzy in time for social workers health and safety visit next week lol


----------



## Jule

Oh nice any excuse to have a day at home lol.  Hope you manage to get all the cleaning done.  What are the SW checking next week?


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, sounds like a good day!  I'd be mad if my DH took my keys and I couldn't get out of the house  
What's a health & safety visit? 

Miriam, hope your cat is better today?

Hi Jule, what are you up to today? I've been for a clarins facial this morning.  I have severely dehydrated skin!!!  That meant I had to spend £35 on some serum to sort it out


----------



## Jule

Oh do you think you were conned!!  Im not doing much, im just about to make some welsh cakes and my sister has popped to town and wil be coming here with a sarnie for me on her way back mmmm.  Hope my welsh cakes turn out ok, ive never done them before!

Im feeling ok?  Hope you are well?  Any other plans for you today?


----------



## popsi

jule and laura.. not totally sure what its about LOL ! but she said she is not health and safety trained so it will be just basic things, probably seeing if windows are lockable, giving advice about sockets being covered, stairgates, cupboard clips i guess   not totally sure but just general advice i think, and she has not looked round before (despite me ensuring the 1st visit there was not a piece of fluff out of place   lol)

laura your facial sounds lovely

jule mmm i love welshcakes


----------



## miriam7

lol popsi hubby locking you in house   at least when you tidy the whole house now and make it kiddy freindly .. it will actually get seen


----------



## popsi

hmmm hubby just rung apparantly he does not have the keys   so no idea where they could be, just hoping they are locked in the car now


----------



## miriam7

are you sure you havent hid them   lol


----------



## Jule

Popsi they must be somewhere perhaps when you finish cleaning you will find them.

Just finished my welsh cakes.  For a 1st go they not bad, my sister liked them, i prefer my nans though 
Hopefully next time they will be better


----------



## kara76

just been chatting with my mil and she had to tunr down a council flat near us as she needs her op, she lives away at the moment but has asked to come and stay with us after her op (no problem we were gona suggest this) but she has asked if she can stay until another property comes up, i love her to bits but im not sure i like this

i have to leave it to luke really as my parents stayed with us once for 5months

this cycle is just gona be hetic


----------



## miriam7

wheres she gotta have op to .. where does she live now?


----------



## kara76

she will have the op in warwickshire where she is living at the moment


----------



## Jule

Oh Kara will be busy.  Who knows it may be your gain to have her there she can wait on you for you to rest


----------



## miriam7

you will have a busy house tgen ..whens the op


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I love welsh cakes too but have never tried to make them. My grandma does lovely one's!  

Popsi, hope your keys turn up before you have to go to work tomorrow. 

Kara, that's a difficult one with your mil. Hard to say no but all the same you need to think about your needs too if you're going through tx and then pregnant   .  Do you get on well with her?


----------



## Jule

Any news on the keys yet popsi?

Any bargains today laura in h+m?  What tops did you buy?


----------



## kara76

i get on really well with my mother in law and she will be a help, i know she will and if it were for a few weeks that would be fine but what worries me is if it goes on for ages!!!!


----------



## ebonie

ill be looking forward to some welsh cakes tomorrow jule   
Is anyone else coming ?? 
glad u had a lovely day laura sounds a lovely having a facial 

kara , do u get on with ur mil ?
i hope her op will go ok hun


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Yes the keys turned up in the shed !!! he had put them on the table in there by mistake yesterday when putting the trolly jack back in after changing the tyre !!!!! i could not believe it

So takeaway and bottle of wine tonight i have refused to cook lol xxx


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, wow in the shed!  I'm very impressed with you changing a tyre, I'd have no idea.
Enjoy your take away.

We're having a take out tonight too as we're away all weekend in Cornwall and figure we won't have a curry.  

Jule, I got a cardigan, knitted top and vest top.  All for £20!  I am a bargain hunter.


----------



## popsi

laura !! good god no i did not change the tyre would not have a clue lol.. DH changed it and thats when he put the keys there lol !! .... ooohh Cornwall, i love it down there what part are you going to ?


----------



## Laura36

We're in Padstow. DH is on his Rick Stein cookery course Saturday which I bought him for Christmas & his birthday. Should be lovely and just checked the forecast and Saturday is sunny there.


----------



## popsi

how fab is that !! cornwall and beautiful food ... hope you have a lovely relaxing time Laura x


----------



## Laura36

Thank you. Should be lovely.  I am not doing the cooking course - was flippin expensive so just DH.  He'll have no excuse not to cook when we get back, lol.


----------



## miriam7

nearly the weekend again ladies ..jule emma and lisa enjoy your mini meet up ..i would of come but  i have my urologist appoinment later wonder if i can get them to scan me again


----------



## PixTrix

Kara that a really tough decision with your MIL. Have you had any more thoughts on it. Like you say short term would not be a prob but how long would long term be there is just no way of knowing. I think that is a decision that has to be right for you obviously you want tx to be as stress free as poss. Just an extra thought for you my brother and his family had to move in with my parents when they could no longer live in their privately rented house. Before they moved in with my parents they were classed as an emergency case for a council property and that was taking ages. Then after they moved in with my parents they were no longer a high priority for a council property and there was a long battle to get one. Sorry if this complicates things more for you but just something that yo could look into to see how yor MIL stands for a council property once her residence is your house..

Hope everybody well today


----------



## kara76

i think we are gona advise her to make sure she has a council place before she jacks work etc etc. i told luke it was up to him and being a bloke just said yeah ok


----------



## PixTrix

That very good advice. Hope it all works out for the best


----------



## kara76

i have been cleaning all day and i still haven't finished and i have upstairs to do at some point

rex keeps following me round then lays in front of the hoover, god i love my fur baby


----------



## PixTrix

lol Rex sounds a star. Aren't our furbabies just the best. I would never have got this far through infertility without them, they are my life. Love my Susie and Pixie to bits, now you know where pixtrix comes from and she really is full of tricks. Loves dancing!! Tell you what would be fab in the summer is a meet for pets as well choose somewhere for nice picnic and dogs to have run around.

Snap we have been cleaning today too. Have managed to get DP well trained I do the polishing, windows and tidying etc and he always does the kitchen, downstairs bathroom and all the hoovering. What a team I think I get off lightly lol But what is it with men they always expect a thank you!! Saying that he always thanks me for doing is washing!

Gosh I am going on today!! Yappy me, don't know what it is could be stopping that depressing pill i feel great


----------



## kara76

you lucky girl i still have 20days to go

my rex is naughtie well no hes not , he just likes playing with other dogs

did anyone just watch deal or no deal, the lady wanted the money for ivf and dealt at 10k and she would of won 100k, i cried


----------



## PixTrix

under 3 weeks now Kara, it will soon go.

Oh no didnt see that o wow I would have cried too.

Going to be good now and try to get an assessment done HMM boring!


----------



## PixTrix

It seems you're a night owl like me Miriam. I be sorry in morning with clocks going forward.

How are you feeling, are there any signs with you?


----------



## Jule

Oh god im so so tired.  I couldnt sleep all night, i must have had all of about 5 hours.  I kept waking and then singing in my head, i cant get no sleep that dance song  lol  What am i like the lack of sleep is really doing odd things to me   

Hope everyone ok


----------



## kara76

aren't you meant to count sheep lol

girls i have information on a research study, they are looking for people to get involved, it about how we cope this treatment

if you would like the information please pm me your email address


----------



## mimi41

Kara i would be interested.  Are you free for coffee this week?


----------



## kara76

i have emailed you already hun

yes wednesday ok? we need to get a present too as i will nip up to ravan's on thursday

work is gona be mega busy the next few weeks, boo boo so ive booked 9 days off for the 2ww hehe


----------



## mimi41

Kara can i meet you earlier on wednesday i have to go to Tenby for meeting with boss, i'm off to tescos today do you want me to pick something up like a little rompa suit or something like that


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies  hope ur all ok ??
i have had such a busy weekend im absolutely shattered now what have u all been up to then ?


----------



## kara76

hello 

what have you been up to then?

life is so busy at the moment , time is flying by

my garden is looking really good after the work we did on sunday, still needs more but its getting there


----------



## ebonie

Im so glad your garden is looking good i need to get out in mine and do lots of things as well   

well on saturday we went to rugby training then to a fete , then to bridgend shopping then came home got ready and out in the night to a stars in the eyes done by parents of the mini rugby team god knows what time i came in  

Then we was up ealry sunday morning for more rugby as j  had a game  we came home then by one cause he ended up playing two games   we then went to a christening yesterday afternoon it was lovely and we had a fab day and evening , I will be so glad to stay in tonight we are all shattered


----------



## kara76

have you been drinking young lady lol


----------



## rach5

hello everyone

sorry haven't been on for awhile.

How are you all doing?

Thinking and   for you ule and Laura.

I just want to say it is lovely to see how much support you give each other this group is really a great help and support Thank you xx


----------



## kara76

rach

how ya doing?

i should be working but im having a 10min break lol


----------



## rach5

Sorry meant to put Jule not ule


----------



## rach5

I feel the same Kara not in the mode for work.

Doing fine thanks just waiting for next month.

How are you doing?


----------



## kara76

must be something in the air

im good hun, raring to start jabbing though. its been along time coming.

do you have to have schedual appointment now?


----------



## rach5

when do you start jabbing, are you on long or short protocol?

Haven't got schedule yet, they are going to do a scan on day 5 of my next cycle as they picked up a polip on a previous scan and if that is alright they are going to do the treatment schedule on the same day


----------



## kara76

im trying short protocol this cycle, just for a change more than anything lol, i have baseline booked for the 20th and should starts jabs the same day i hope

im on the pill at the moment and its yuck

thats good they are taking care of you hun


----------



## rach5

thanks Kara, need to do some work before home time.

Speak soon xx


----------



## kara76

me too really hehe

i have a stack of paper work and ironing to do but i have to stay here til 7pm boo boo


----------



## Laura36

Kara, do you manage to stay online on FF when you're in work?  Hope it's not dragging to much for you tonight.

We're off to MIL for tea in a few mins.  I'll be back online later though.

Hi everyone


----------



## kara76

im the only one here sometimes and i just stay online while im doing my work lol im naughtie


----------



## Laura36

I kind of dip in and out a lot when I'm in the office.  Bit naughty too but I still manage to get my work done mostly


----------



## Jule

Gosh ebonie you had a busy weekend.  We didnt do much on weekend.  Due to bleeding we didnt do much.  Stayed in sat but done visiting of MIL and my mum on sun which was nice.

Laura enjoy your food tonight, its ncie to have food cooked for you always tastes nicer


----------



## Jule

Any one watching the apprentice?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah im watching it jule i love it


----------



## Laura36

I'm watching it too but not really concentrating as focussing on FF instead!


----------



## ebonie

same here laura its to busy on here at the moment


----------



## Jule

oh my god someone just had a hair on their salad-disgusting i would have been heaving


----------



## ebonie

and me jule especially if it was a short and curly


----------



## kara76

im not watching , luke has something on tv boo boo

ebonie how are you

popsi whats happening with you atm


----------



## Cath34

Yeh me too Andy has the footie on!!


----------



## Jule

oh no lol i would have been sick if it were curly  
The fillings are crap they all deserve to lose...


----------



## Laura36

Their food looks terrible!  But guess it's just about making lots of money on the one day!

I have to get up at 5.45am tomorrow,     not happy about that!


----------



## Jule

god that's early, where are you going?  Will it be all day?


----------



## ebonie

kara im o at the moment thanks hun  

urghh i know thats minging isnt it jule they are sh.t fillings 

darren wanted football on but i had my own way  

thats a early start laura


----------



## miriam7

jeffs got bloody footy on too   i cant moan tho cos i wanna watch desprate houswives after lol


----------



## Laura36

I have an all day meeting in Staffordshire.  Will be boring and long.   

My DH is at the footie so I have the sofa, laptop and tv to myself tonight


----------



## Jule

my dh at footie too.  Does your dh go to all the wales matches.  Mine does he has season ticket


----------



## popsi

hi girls

yes i am watching the apprentice too.. the food looks awful !! what about the chicken wrap with no chicken in !!! lol
I am in control of the TV DH just gone to work.. so i have the remote and the big bed to myself   

kara.. things good with us ta, weekly visits doing really well, almost finished all our competancies and social worker is visiting all our referees and parents over this 2 weeks .. so moving nicely she is really happy with things as are we... so still aiming towards panel next month  

xx


----------



## Jule

There's exciting popsi, things are really moving forward for you now.  It wont be long for panel. 
My friend still waiting to be allocated a child-its been ages.  She said her SW is rbbish and she has to keep ringing her to chase things up.

The food on apprentice was awful i wouldnt eat any of that.  Wonder which group will get thru??


----------



## Laura36

Jule, he's a Cardiff City season ticket holder and goes to the Wales games when he can.  

When I left work today I had to walk home due to the chaos in town for the match. Had to walk through a crowd of about 100 drunk german blokes who were surrounded by police. Not very pleasant. So I'm feeling a little anxious about DH being out tonight.  

Great that things are going well for you Popsi


----------



## kara76

god things have gone so quick for you

amazing


----------



## Jule

oh my god boys had a loss


----------



## popsi

Jule.. its the waiting afterwards thats hard, but from what we have been told i dont think it will be too long    our SW is positive about it and says there a lot of children out there needing homes, which is sad i know 

yes kara.. we are amazed how its flying by .. i think we have been lucky

laura... your DH will be home safe and sounds soon i am sure honey xx


----------



## Jule

Its very exciting popsi there are loads of children who need a home i think they should be placed quicker especially when people have been accepted....  you will get a child very quick.


----------



## popsi

thanks jule.. yes your right it takes too long.. too much bl00dy red tape !!

girls can someone give me some bubbles so i end in a 7 please    silly i know but i like that x


----------



## Laura36

done Popsi


----------



## popsi

thanks Laura..given you 100 back xx


----------



## Laura36

Wow thanks. I feel lazy now only giving you a few!  Will do a bit more blowing


----------



## Laura36

Night girls, I'm off to get my things ready for tomorrow.  DH just text, wants a lift home at 11pm.


----------



## popsi

night laura.. take care xx

night all you other ladies, i am off to bed now have a day off tomorrow to take my mum to the hospital, then we are going to go to wyvale and buy lots of nice things and then have lovely lunch out somewhere, then i am out on saturday evening with her, monday lunch time with friends then mums on monday night for her birthday... so i will be as round as an easter egg by next weekend !!!


----------



## miriam7

glad things are still going great popsi times moving on ..wont be long now    you have loads of bubbles  someones been busy blowing lol


----------



## Jule

girls can i have some bubbles-hoping they will bring me luck for tom


----------



## Jule

meant to say please...


----------



## PixTrix

Phew out of puff now Jule!! Blown you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Jule

oh thanks pix, ill blow you some back now


----------



## popsi

jule .. sent you a 100 bubbles x


----------



## Jule

thanks popsi-wow you have loads, someone must have worn themselves out blowing you all them


----------



## Queenie1

popsi so glad to hear  adoption is going so well.  

please can i have some bubbles for luck girls think i will need it for tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

Ill blow you some now, can you blow me some please queenie


----------



## Queenie1

have blown you some thanks for mine.

good luck for your blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

hope yours ending on a 7 is ok,  Thanks for mine too.

Thanks good luck for your scan too, shame you are there after me but who knows if the wait is that long i may get to see you.  Will you be with DH or by yourself


----------



## Queenie1

will either be on my own or with my mum. dh can't make it cos of work and my mum suggested coming so we can go into cardiff and have some lunch together.

what about you jule.


----------



## mimi41

Jules good luck for tomorrow honey, i will be thinking of you


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies  

kara did u go and see ravan today ??


----------



## kara76

yes i did and anyone who wants pics email your email address

she is well, tired through after a very sleepless night as sam was up every hour. 

he is so so lovely


----------



## ebonie

I just pmd you kara   
aww bless i bet she is shattered , 
Do u thinkk she is coming to the meet on monday ??


----------



## kara76

i have emailed you hun

yes she is coming on monday, she might not stay for that long.


----------



## ebonie

Ok ill go look now  
aww it will be lovely to see them both


----------



## kara76

my email aren;t sending

will try and post one up here


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for the bubbles Jule. A double 7 has got to be lucky  

Evening all


----------



## Laura36

Kara, you are getting plenty of smittling (is that it??)!!  Glad Ravan and Sam are doing well.  

Hi Emma, hope you're good.

Jule - thanks for your text earlier.    I was so busy today I didn't get a chance to write back to you sorry!  I just got home so mega long day.  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all enjoying your Thursday evening.  

As a treat we're getting a chinese tonight.  I can't be bothered cooking.


----------



## helen_26

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie.

We had our 1st consultation today and it went really well. We saw Mr Griffiths, who was so nice.  We have been out on the waiting list for ICSI. Mr Griffiths thinks my husband has retrograde ejaculation and needs to have a test to confirm this. I also have to loose some weight, but I'm well on the way to doing that.  I'm on cloud nine at the moment.


----------



## kara76

laura yeah i did and i almost stole him lol

helen welcome to ff, mr griffiths is so lovely, he did 2 of my ops and i think he is a great consultant


----------



## miriam7

so glad ravan and sam are ok   helen things should start moving now then


----------



## kara76

omg eastenders are so sad


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I know Kara. All shivery with tears in my eyes!!


----------



## kara76

yeah me too, very chilling

that archie is a git

right im off for a soak in the bath and for a read, im reading a book called cut, its brill. written by a foster carer

does anyone like reading?


----------



## kara76

pix i was gona come and see you today but realised i didn't have any contact info, hopefully we will meet soon


----------



## PixTrix

oh flip, silly me I was going to send you my number. Will do it now, it would be lovely to meet at some point.


----------



## ebonie

It was sad what i seen of it anyway  

kara wheres that picture to ??


----------



## miriam7

enders was sad they shouldnt of killed her off always doom and gloom ..we want pic kara lol


----------



## kara76

ah shut up, my bloody email won't send it and my photobucker won't upload

maybe i will try msn


----------



## Jule

whats everyone watching on tv its crap there's nothing on!


----------



## miriam7

we have gorden ramsey on nothing else on im absoloutley stuffed ive had 2 big plates of chinese my mum thinks im a   lol


----------



## popsi

watching the real swiss family robinson.. its ok but not really concentrating as on here lol


----------



## ebonie

hello ladies   tv is crap tonight isnt it   Im watching gorden ramseys kitchen nightmares, por gorden was just heaving lol


----------



## miriam7

yuk you see all the pee up the walls in the toilet ..urggg i feel sick


----------



## ebonie

Its disgusting isnt it they should have a sick icon on here lol


----------



## miriam7

this will have to do    im still stuffed im sat on exercise ball trying to make my food and baby go down


----------



## ebonie

Pmsl exercise ball  dont do it to much now befo monday cause uv got to come to meet


----------



## miriam7

lol i had it to do exercise but no exercise done on it just sat on it lol  hope i will feel ok to come i should be


----------



## popsi

miriam.. your comment made me laugh..LOL !! it could be any day now honey 

emma.. i am relying on you to let me know young lady !!! ... my balanced diet is going very well at moment


----------



## ebonie

What are you relying on me for popsi ?


----------



## popsi

LOL !! oh yeah forgot that bit  , to tell me when little Miriam arrives


----------



## ebonie

HAHA How many drinks have u had popsi   

Of course i will let u know hunnie


----------



## miriam7

lol dont worry my mum will be on phone as its happning knowing her   the balls nice and comfy to sit at puter might need it for exercise in few weeks at the rate im eating   emm u sure your not the 1 drinking


----------



## popsi

lol.. only 2 so far but not had anything for a week   , i am so tired and have bad sinus so cant sleep, alcohol going straight to my head lol.. i am certainly a cheap date tonight lol


----------



## popsi

miriam.. emma drinking NEVER


----------



## miriam7

well it is the weekend so i dnt blame you both   whats happning with you now popsi how many more appoinments you got before panel?


----------



## ebonie

haha i have had one can of bow thats all lol crap in i ,
i have a car wash to do tomorrow for mini rugby our hour is in the morning    any one want their car washing


----------



## popsi

Well we hope to go to panel on 20th May, if everthing goes ok up to then (there could be a problem interviewing one referee at moment she was due to be interviewed yesterday but her mum had a nasty fall but is ok thankfully, and our referee has to go into hospital next week, but cant be helped) but hopefully we will be ok for panel then, I dont think we will have a last visit so to speak as she told us she is writing forms up now but will contine to visit as she wants to keep in regular contact right up to when we are matched, which is great for us as contact is good !!!

emma... i have only had 2 lol !! but may have a glass of wine now John on way home lol


----------



## ebonie

popsi ur a slow drinker tonight  

oh i hope ur referees will be able to  be seen soon and dont delay things for you both


----------



## miriam7

cant believe how quick its been .. all the hard stuff done then just waiting till may which will be here very soon.. its good you have had a nice social worker   how long did you wait emm after panel?


----------



## popsi

i hope i wait as long as em


----------



## ebonie

Lol i didnt have a wait straight away lol i was very lucky


----------



## miriam7

yep you were emm   hope your waits not too long either ..i bet it will be hard waiting running for phone everytime it rings


----------



## kara76

so who has put some money on the horses?

i have just spent £15, it will not make me rich if i win

ive done 2.50 each way on 3 horses


----------



## ebonie

I have done some kara but darren put them on for me as he couldnt get in touch with me as i ave been washing cars for about three bloody hours  

So im not sure what he have done he said he have used m birth month , so hopefu
lly that will be lucky  

I know now what he have done he done fundamentalist and comply or die


----------



## miriam7

lol ive not jeffs watching his mate play footie so hasnt gone to put any on for me


----------



## ebonie

you should have made him Miriam   
Did you tell him that maybe the last match he watches for quite a while   on his own at least


----------



## Jule

Has everyone got grand national on Ive put bet on comply or die and musica bella


----------



## ebonie

Same as me then jule on horse anyway  
Th grand national reminds me of my wedding day , it was on the day we got married


----------



## Jule

sorry girls just read back and i can see you have put on.  Im hoping for a big win ive put £5 on musica bella and its 125-1 woo hoo if it wins


----------



## Jule

ooh ebonie nice memories for you.  I enjoy watching the grand national really hoping to be a bit lucky.  DH put on state of play and offshore account.  between us we put £21 so will be good to collect a littl bit of profit


----------



## miriam7

i cant watch proper i dont like it when the poor horses die   is it your anniversary today then emm?


----------



## Jule

oh for god sake twice they been left to go and pulled back...


----------



## Jule

me neither Miriam i hate it when they fall im always so concerned for the horses it is cruelbut i would like a little money in my pocket


----------



## ebonie

Miriam i cant watch it either   if its on ill go out kitchen and watch snipbits it upsets me when they whip them and they fall or die as well   
i dont will the jockeys to get up only the horses  

Its not here jule u will have to tell me how they go ??


----------



## miriam7

im watchin-ish if 1 falls i will look away! im the same emm sod the jockeys lol


----------



## Jule

i feel sorry for the poor horses running alone bless..


----------



## ebonie

Im watching redcoats   cant watch and cause darren aint here i dont have to


----------



## Jule

oh my god the leader just fell and then got trampled on


----------



## Jule

poor horses are tired


----------



## kara76

i don't like horse but they are beautiful and so powerful

i lost lol


----------



## miriam7

i couldnt look .. im gunna kick jeffs butt i would of picked mon mome sounds like mum


----------



## ebonie

I love horses i do , my neice got two they are lush my user name is after one of the horses , Oh well i hope darren done each way for me lol
100 to 1 winner thats a cracking price miriam u would have had £200 quid back if u had £2.00 on that !!i think ??


----------



## Jule

ive got some money back i had comply or die and it came 2nd.  I cant belive an outsider won i bet on an outsider just not the right one


----------



## miriam7

i just phoned jeff to abuse him his mates laughing cos his mrs won and jeff didnt go 4 me lol


----------



## kara76

100-1 you can't predict stuff like that

better go and do some work, boss is due back soon


----------



## miriam7

catch you after im off for a nice hot bath


----------



## Jule

oh kara you are in work lol and you are watching grand national what you like!


----------



## ebonie

kara sounds like a pretty good job  when the boss is not there    
Miriam enjoy ur bath hun   

So girls what u all doin for the rest of the night ??


----------



## Jule

Nothing much planned, my mum and step dad been away for the week so they are popping over later but dh in work and not home til bout 6pm.  Have you got any plans for tonight?

When we meet Mon perhaps we can arrange to meet in the week for a coffee if your free?


----------



## ebonie

Aww i bet u will be glad to see them hun   

Yeah we will have to arrange a coffee somewhere hun  

We are not up to anything today just chilling out in the house this evening


----------



## Jule

ooh my plans have changed my sis and bil are having chinese so we are going over there later to join them  

Diet starts seriously tom and another ticker will be going up.  Now i have a month before starting nect cycle and i plan to lose about 10-11 pounds-depends what i weight tom  .  I want to bleed now aswell tho cause im feeling really bloated hope it comes tom-not something i would usually wish for though  

Em how many years is it today for you?


----------



## Jule

oh i forgot it was Jade funeral today


----------



## ebonie

Aww that will be nice for u hun enjoy have a nice drink and chinese and relax after everything u have been through the last few weeks    
i hope you have ur bleed tomorrow as well hun    

Its actually on the 8th of april we got married but the grand national was on that day   we have been married 9 yrs next wednesday    2000

I know very sad the litttle bit i seen , I hope she is up there with angels now


----------



## miriam7

i didnt watch jades funeral either my mum did tho ..looks very sad she had a good send of tho   im not venturing out today bet theres nowt on the telly again


----------



## Jule

i saw the funeral on the news so only a small snap of it.  It did look really sad.  I will watch it later if it comes on again.  At least she is at peace now


----------



## ebonie

Hello i only seen snip bits of it as well  


Jule are u onabout natalie ?? She used to live down the road from me when we was kids i havent seen her for years though, I found her on ********


----------



## ANDI68

Does anyone have friends on ** that you don't really know?


----------



## Jule

Andi yes one friend.  It was weird she asked me to be her friennd cause she has PCOS and wanted to chat about it so i befrineded her, she asked my friend who also has PCOS


----------



## ANDI68

I don't accept anyone I don't know LOL  I had a guy from Turkey who anted to be my friend, he kept requesting and I told him I didn't know him .. I thought that was weird LOL


----------



## miriam7

lol i had a lady called miriam ask me i added her then after month or 2 deleted me lol


----------



## Jule

oh never she must have realised she didnt know you lol


----------



## miriam7

i think the woman must of just been adding miriams for the novelty factor she had a few of us .. i obviosly wasnt intresting enough to keep as freind pmsl


----------



## ebonie

pmsl i was just going to say that miriam , Not about that ur not interesting enough , but the fact that she was adding ur name for the novelty factor  

I wonder How many emmas i could  have on my list   i have one with exactly the same name as me   she lives by me   mad in  it !!


----------



## Jule

lol thats funny Miriam.

Yes thats right but im sure she said something about her dad.


----------



## Jule

better go speak later need to get over my sisters my chinese should be there or nearly


----------



## ANDI68

that's funny Miriam.  

Enjoy your chinese Jule


----------



## miriam7

she was called miriam anderson too lol theres a few but ive never met another miriam   enjoy your chinese jule   is darren in tonight to emm..there really is nowt on telly


----------



## ebonie

Yes darren is in tonight miriam , im watching The total wipeout awards now lol


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

lol you lot are a chappy lot tonight .. hmm i dont really have friends on ******** i dont know, i am a fussy one i only add people i know and like lol !! i have requests sometimes from people from school and i dont add them as i did not like them lol.. john finds it very funny lol ! .. we both had this one girl stalking us claiming to know us from school, but we had no idea who she was lol turned out she was much younger than us and was just adding anyone from the school lol


----------



## miriam7

ive got 9 people sat in my requests i dnt have a clue who they are .. im thinking maybee i have talked to them when out drunk cos there all from newport   lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello popsi how ru hun are u on the 5 a day tonight  

Miriam haha wat r u like lol 

there is one person on ******** that added me , she lives where i live , But she dont speak to me when i see her such a weird weird person i am going to delete her horrible girl , i dunno why i accepted her request   i guess i thought id give her a chance no more though


----------



## popsi

emma. thats it honey you get tough !! how could anyone ignore you, she must be a horrible cow lol !! your too nice 

yes on the 5 a day, having apple now but thinking of moving onto grapes soon    what about you hun x

just had an indian takeaway so really stuffed now lol.. was supposed to be out for a meal with my mum but she is not very well today so had to cancel it xx


----------



## ebonie

haha popsi she is very odd i see her over school everyday sod her when i can get on ******** ill be deleteing her  

loli want grapes now but no lemonade mmmm i think i shoud go down shop  , 
we have just ordered a indian as well popsi  

hope ur mum is ok soon hun


----------



## miriam7

whats matter with your mum popsi or has she just got a virus?


----------



## popsi

emma.. get to the shop NOW !! its an emergency lol 

miriam.. she has had sinusitus and a cough is much better than she was but did not feel like going out bless her, hope Jeff is still smarting from your horse !!


----------



## miriam7

he had a right telling off for not going to bookies for me   im knackered tonight im yawning already


----------



## ebonie

I didnt bother after i do have wine in fridge    

lol he should be being very nice to you miriam   you wanna get to bed eary tonight xx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya jule glad u enjoyed ur chinese   


Jule i gather your sister lives not far from u hun ?


----------



## Jule

yes 2 secs away in car and 5 mins walk she is about 5 streets away which is lovely, i see her most days we are very close.

perhaps im thinking of her mum then goodness knows time moves on and you forget dont you. I did speak to her recently but she was busy telling me how she had slpit from her long term partner and was having to move...bless....some people get all the trauma dont they..


----------



## Jule

im off to shower, i cant breathe in my jeans need to get my pj's on.  spk in a bit


----------



## miriam7

ive been in my pjs since 6 lol


----------



## ANDI68

I remember the accident Em, that was a long time ago.  What was her sister's name?  Talking to Pete about it and he's trying to remember her name.


----------



## ebonie

I pmd you andi with the details !!


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Em.

Does anyone know when we find out which clinic won March's best clinic competition?


----------



## popsi

andi... they say that its gonna take a while to go through the applications etc x


----------



## ANDI68

Aww I hate waiting  

Watching 40 year old virgin, nothing much else of TV, guaranteed a chuckle.

Laura, how are your grandparents?


----------



## Jule

ooh thats better im laying in bed all fresh with pj's on so i can breathe  

tv is rubbish what side that on Andi?

Em i just pm you


----------



## ANDI68

ITV2 Jule.


----------



## popsi

i am guessing you voted then Andi lol 

jule.. you sound lovely and comfortable x


----------



## ebonie

Im watching 40yr old virgin now dont know what its like though


----------



## ANDI68

I could just be that I am very nosey And  

We're gonna get told off for chatting again. 

Haven't you seen it Em?  I saw it in the cinema and at home. it's been on loads ... very funny!


----------



## kara76

i was in the bath reading and im gona log off for the night as im shattered now, been a long day


----------



## ebonie

Nope i have never seen it   Is it a old or new film ??
Night Kara x x


----------



## Jule

oh ive seen it before i just clicked yes it is funny.  Popsi im ever so comfy


----------



## popsi

i have seen it... the end is weird LOL !!! 

jule.. i am glad honey, i have spent most of the day in PJ's lol.. only got dressed to go the cemetery this morning 

andi.. ah yes mrs nosey lol xx

em.. how is your 5 a day going honey x


----------



## Jule

ill love being in my pj's they are so comfy.  Normally when i come home from work i shower and put them straight on

oh my god they are waxing his nipples!!


----------



## ebonie

that was scary waxing his nipples   poor sod i wonder if he had to do that in real life


----------



## Jule

i know i was thinking that-cant have been nice..lol


----------



## ebonie

Nope that would be bloody painful   
haha that girl with her boob out


----------



## Jule

its funny

just been watching Jade funeral on pc it was sad bless


----------



## Jule

night everyone im shattered, spk tom


----------



## miriam7

im in a poop mood i was out the back and heard kids in woods say oh theres a dead cat so i checked all mine were safe and went to look ..poor grey cat ive seen hanging round just laying there ..thing is i think its my cats fault he was fighting the other day i heard them on the sheds i think the poor thing has fell of and hit his head on an old stereo thats been dumped


----------



## Jule

oh my god, it is dead then Miriam.  Its not your cats fault though, cats do fight and play and its just one of those things. DO you know where he lives to tell the owners?


----------



## miriam7

its defenetly dead i just made jeff bury it the poor thing has been there a good few days ..he had no collar ive told a few neighbours incase someone comes looking for him will keep an eye out incase owner puts advert in the paper..i feel better now hes buried couldnt leave him there like that ..if i hadnt of been out back i wouldnt of hears the kids mention it so wouldnt of know


----------



## Jule

oh its awful isnt it.  We have cats and about a year ago someone knocked on our door and said they thought our cat had just got knocked over. We went out and there was a tabby lying on the road still warm but thankfully it wasnt our taz.  We put it under a tree hoping someone would find it but they didnt and our neighbours buried it..At least your hubby buried it and its now settled...


----------



## miriam7

hes not my hubby..hasnt made a decent woman of me yet    just wish the cat had a collar with number on the poor thing i had seen him about and he had been fighting with my naughty cat a few times.. i think he was homless poor thing ..how are you today jule?


----------



## Jule

Im fine thanks feel shattered though, been cleaning the house.  Was gonna go out for walk but dh tired too he been jet spraying the patio.

May go somewhere for food later, see how we feel?  How are you, any braxton hicks??

Perhaps your dp will make an honest woman of you when you ahve the baby


----------



## popsi

aww Miriam that is so sad honey, but at least jeff and you have made sure the little fur baby is at peace now xx your very kind

jule .. hello ! xx

well i am having a drink !! yes an alcoholic one at this time !! what a day, had to take my mum to hospital this morning as she was very poorly, turns out she has a severe infection and has a trace of sugar in her urine, so really hoping this is down to the infection (as doctor said it probably was) and is not diabetes   , so we are home now she is all comfortable at home (just round the corner from me thankfully) we have taken her birthday prezzies to her for tomorrow and i needed a drink !!! .. sorry for me post ladies xx


----------



## miriam7

i dont think ive had 1 braxton hicks    so i guess im going to have proper contractions hope i know what they are   popsi hope your mums ok have they tested her for diabeties then today? enjoy your drink


----------



## popsi

Miriam

No they have not tested her today, she has to take her antibiotics to get better and for infection to clear then she needs to be tested, as he truely believes it could just be the infection thats caused this and hoping that it will go then.

I cant believe that your due in a week     were has time gone !!!


----------



## miriam7

im sure the drs are right and she will be beter soon  i cant believe ive only a week left either its gotta be the quickest pregnancy ever..one of my neighbours said earlier my face looks a bit puffy and that i would go within 3 days ..eek   !


----------



## kara76

aww miriam its no way your fault

3 days lol omg


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, I really hope your Mum is ok.  Good that she's home & resting.  

Miriam, don't feel bad about the cat. That's just what cat's do!  

Jule, sorry that your Dad is having to have an op.  I really hope he's going to be doing really well in a few days time!  It's hard that he's on his own. My Dad was for a number of years and you do worry more.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope your mum is soon better Popsi.


----------



## popsi

thanks girls xxx she will be ok i am sure she is 58 and much fitter than me lol 

jule.. hope your dad will be ok too, its tough when they are on their own, i know my dad passed away 8 years ago, thankfully my mum only lives down the road though, thinking of you honey xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone sorry i havent read back ,
Im not a happy bunny   I have lost my bag with my new camera in , ive just cancelled my card now , I am not really bothered about that though its my camera i am really gutted about im hoping someone have picked it up and will give it bacck to me !!


----------



## kara76

ebonie how gutting hun, fingers crossed someone will hand it in to the police station

popsi hope your mum gets well soon


----------



## ebonie

Just thought id inform you i now know where my bag is   a friend of mine found it on the pavement outside her house i must have dropped it ooops


----------



## kara76

im pleased you found your bag hunni, fancy dropping it and not noticing lol

i better get this housework done before michelle picks me up at 230pm


----------



## miriam7

emma thats what happens when your legless ..glad you found it i bet you wish you didnt cancell your card now!


----------



## ebonie

miriam not good is it   i must have dropped it when i fell lol


----------



## serenfach

Hi girls   I'm just lurking/reading through the threads as I wait for IVF to start.. 

Noticed your post, Miriam - 3 days!? Hope you got that bag packed, cariad!  Good luck!


----------



## miriam7

welcome   its a bit quiet on here today as we have had a meet up ...3 days is just what my neighbour predicts lol no twinges today i suppose i just gotta play the waiting game


----------



## ebonie

hello ladies hpw are you all today!! 

Im not a very happy bunny   i went to have smear done and she hurt like hell dont normally hurt   she said i have thrush , is said there was no itching or anything she said soemtimes u dont get it, but would it hurt that much with thrush ??


----------



## Laura36

Aww Emma that's not good.  I don't know about hurting due to thrush though sorry.


----------



## miriam7

eeek i hate it when smears hurt ..the nurse who does  mine is cr*p lol


----------



## popsi

em.. thrush can be very painful honey, but so can    nurses when they give smears too, so i am sure its a combination of both xxx


----------



## ebonie

Can it i always thrush was just itchy , not painful   but i have not had no itching sorry TMI , 
She is like a bloody   nurse she is not very friendly either


----------



## kara76

did she give you some stuff for the thrush?

thrush can be so awful


----------



## PixTrix

oo Emma nasty. Thrush can make you quite sore, though very itchy too x


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

whats everyone up to over the bank  holiday then, i think ours is going to be a quiet weekend as my mum is still very poorly so i wont be going far from home ... we have a 1st birthday party on Saturday of my best friends son.. they having an easter egg hunt etc and rugby on tv for the hubby's   so we both looking forward to that, and our nephew is 3 next week so looking forward to seeing his face too, cant wait to finish tomorrow as i am not back in work until a week next monday, so i am going to decorate my living room (while we still have the time   ) DH only has monday and tuesday off, so i will do it gradually through the week (have to watch i  dont do too much and flare up my M.E.   why are things so complicated lol) 

ok i have bored you all enought now .. rambling over lol xx


----------



## miriam7

sounds like you have a busy weekend and week planned   i have nothing planned just sat playing the waiting game...i better get shopping as havent bought my neices eggs yet!


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone. popsi hope you mum is feeling better soon.  SOunds like you got a lovely weekend planned.

Ive just spoken to dad and surprisingly he sounds ok, he said he doesnt have much pain at the moment although im sure he's still dosed up from theatre.  He said that the nurses have been very good with him so i hope that continues.  Luckily he has his mobile and is able to use it.  Me and mysister planto go to see him for the day on sat. If need by ill go on fri as well but see how he gets on really.

Ebonie ive had thrush a lot.....especially on clomid and sometimes and could just sense with different discharge that it was coming. Caneston cream is good and the oral tablet-perhaps you could take that.  Im sure the nurse didint help doing the smear she probably was a bit vicious


----------



## ebonie

Hiya laides u have got a busy weekend planned , n saturday we are going to the millenium stadium to watch jack play half time inbetween the cardiffblues and touluse game i am so excited for it lol 6yr old and playing in the millenium haha
julie i think she was a butcher as well i ddidnt pick my script up today after   got to to go tomorrow , 
miriam u will be busy with the baby this weekend


----------



## miriam7

glad your dad seems ok  jule  emma bet you cant wait you willbe so proud on sat   i just had someone add me on msn .. i asked if they knew me and they replied with do i wanna get naked on web cam pmsl


----------



## Jule

omg miriam you do get some weirdos contacting you!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl i think its so funny


----------



## miriam7

i know its funny but puzzling where they get my email from its a new once since the other got hacked into   its not on ******** ...i better delete it off here incase its 1 of you pmsl!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl miriam its not me honest


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, that's so funny   

Maybe we should all guess when Mya will arrive??  I think Tuesday.  

Jule, glad you Dad seems ok after his Op.


----------



## miriam7

im still puzzled as to how the person got my email it was so funny! im thinking mya will arrive when i get induced at this rate ..ive heard its much better to go natural so dont want that


----------



## ebonie

still dont know who it is do u miriam  


I think Mya will arrive wednesday 15th april , weight will be 6lb 9oz x  x  x x


----------



## Jule

Ill go with Mya arriving 19th April weight 6lb 2ozs


----------



## Jule

How you feeling Kara today?


----------



## kara76

i can't bet as i will be wrong lol

im ok ish very very tired and look like ****, only another 5 days in work to go boo boo


----------



## miriam7

hi all   im liking your guess jule especially the weight   ive been shopping today to pets at home asda living and tescos so ive done quite a bit of walking ..i feel the baby dropped a bit when im stood up but feel normal now im sat back down!


----------



## Laura36

Wow Miriam, bet she's getting ready to put in an appearance!


----------



## miriam7

i wish she would i keep thinking right im ready now and nothing happens


----------



## Jule

Any changes to day Miriam.  Glad you like my bet, only think is you have to wait a few more days, size is ok though isnt it, dint think you'll have a massive baby cause you are ever so neat


----------



## miriam7

sorry ive been in my mums having a curry for my dads birthday ..i definetly feel a bit heavy today a bit of stretching happning but no twinges at last i have finally packed my bags


----------



## Jule

Thats good you  never know it could be needed very soon!!!


----------



## popsi

oh miriam.. my nephew was born on Easter Sunday .. wonder if you will follow suit


----------



## PixTrix

Was it a strong curry that may help. Oo Easter Sunday would be lovely, come on Miriam give Mya a mother to daughter chat!


----------



## miriam7

the curry was only a balti thats the strongest i can eat   im sat on my big ball again hoping things will get a move on lol..my mum thinks tuesday will be the day ... im begining to think i should just expect to go the 10 days over and i might get a nice suprise then


----------



## Laura36

I'm so pleased you've finally packed your bags!  And great that you Mum also thinks Tuesday.  Sounds like something is going on if you're feeling heavy.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying a good Easter weekend.


----------



## ebonie

mya isnt in any rush to come out of ur belly miriam   she is snug and warm in there with plenty of food    

How are the rest of u girls ?


----------



## miriam7

your right about the food   its quiet on here tonight   im going to have withdrawels when i go to hospital and cant come on here


----------



## ebonie

miriam i doubt u will have any time to get withdrawels from here hun, when your cwtching ur baby girl     

It is very quiet on here tonight,


----------



## kara76

miriam your'll be too tired and busy soon for ff


----------



## miriam7

lol i will be tired and busy but i will always find time to pop on here


----------



## PixTrix

will look forward to your updates


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies hope you are all ok  

Ive had a busy couple of days , I had to take my mum down the hospital last night as she has a swollen and very red leg, we was ther till1am last night and they decided to keep her in to give her iv antibiotics looks like she will be in for a few days   but i seen her this afternoon and she is ok in herself now    just hope the antibotics works quick for her   
Just had a phone call from my father saying that my brother have gone down casualty , because his nose havent stopped bleeding for the last hour   he has a bad heart i just hope and pray to god   its nothing to do with that  

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend


----------



## PixTrix

Oo Emm hope your mum is soon better, sounds like cellulitus. Gosh hope your brother is ok too. Take care of you


----------



## popsi

oh no emma darling, i hope that they will be ok they are in the best place now xx if you need anything you know where i am honey xxx

love to everyone else xx sorry for lack of personals we have only just got in from visiting family and shopping and lovely dinner out, so gonna have a few drinks now and do some wedding invitations ... i have a week of woo hoo !! xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Oh no, Emma I really hope that your Mum and brother are ok.  I had a very bad nose bleed (about 1 and half hours) when I was pregnant and I called NHS direct.  They told me to go to hospital and they would have to cauterise it?! (I didn't go and it stopped on it's own shortly after) Best place to be is in hospital so I'm sure they will sort it out.  And hopefully it's not connected to his heart problem.


----------



## miriam7

hope there ok emm   it is cellulitus your mum has isnt it ? did your bros nose just start on its own from nothing


----------



## ebonie

Thank you girls i hope to god they find out as well what it is, they have packed his nose my sister said that when they were packing it they looked in his throat and there was blood there and it was coming out of his eye as well     to god that it will stop over night   
It dont bl..dy rain but it pours dont it


----------



## PixTrix

Em     that sorted soon as x


----------



## miriam7

emm your bro is in the best place considering he has bad heart and is on warfrain ..hope he gets better soon  and your mum


----------



## kara76

emma im sorry

how are things today


----------



## Taffy Girl

Emma sorry to hear about your mum and brother... Hope they are both on the mend and that you have some good news today 

My dad had cellulitis and had to go into hospital to have IV anti-biotics - it did the trick but was such a worry at the time.


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry emma to hear about your mum and brother hope they have both improved today sending    to you all.


----------



## ratsy

hi girls what you talk about on here


----------



## Queenie1

welcome ratsy we talk about everything and anything so feel free to join in. we are a friendly bunch. have a look at the meet up thread. there is a meet on monday you are very welcome to come.


----------



## kara76

hello trouble im glad you found your way here

this thread is for anything


----------



## ratsy

haha you no me im a nightmare on this lap top it takes me ages i just sent you an e-mail i cant start til june maybe july .     im well fed up im goin down roath park soon for a walk .

thanks queenie you all seem friendly xx


----------



## kara76

aww hunni try not to get too fed up sometimes fate steps in and makes us take a break


----------



## miriam7

welcome ratsy   feel free to join in  or random chat


----------



## ratsy

thanks kara i agree an youl laugh now on the way home from roath park a car was in front an its reg was 08bfp haha 

thanks miriam thats nice of you kara will tell you i can chat for wales


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Ratsy, welcome to the madness   that reg is mad!


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls thank you for your kindness  
My brother had his nose quatarised they let him out this afternoon thank god all his bloods are ok ,  

My mother is still in the doctors said today that she will be in for a few more days, She is feeling better today in her self she said she was getting confused and forgetting things , So she asked the doctors and they said its to do with the infection in the blood stream   scary isnt it She seen my brother as well before he went home so that put her mind at rest because she was worrying I will keep you updated , when i see her later on tonight!!!!!

Ratsy welcome to this thread hun we are a very friendly bunch im sure you will fit in well hun   




Ratsy


----------



## ratsy

hi pix trix 

i no we were only talking bout tx on walk an then saw reg  

hi ebonie thanks hope your mum gets better soon an your brother  xx


----------



## PixTrix

That is such good news that your brother is sorted Em.

I'm sure once the antibiotics have fought the nasties your mum will be fine. It is amazing what an infection can do, I am sure that it has put your mums mind at rest knowing the reason why she has been getting confused. Hope she is soon well. Hope you are ok, a scarey time for you x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your tx next month Ratsy - seen on your sig. I am on the 2ww and it is doing my head in!


----------



## mimi41

Emma i hope your brother and mother are ok

Hi to everyone how are you all?


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Michelle how are you? I have got the 2ww head on so trying to keep busy. Took poochies to the groomers today and they look stunning!


----------



## mimi41

Pix how are you feeling


----------



## PixTrix

I'm ok ta. Scared myself just now though, stood up and felt as if left ovary area had knotted was painful but was gone within a few seconds! Perhaps a sign that I need to take it easy and stop rushing about! Oh well all fine now!

So how are you Michelle, did you have a nice easter?


----------



## kara76

ello trouble lol hows life with no work?

pix try not to get scared hunni. just do as your body tells you


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara


----------



## popsi

emma .. i am so pleased about your brother and your mum.. i have been looking for news from you all day xxx you will feel even better when you have seen her later on  

ratsy welcome to the mad world lol x

love to you all xxx off for food now


----------



## PixTrix

enjoy your food Popsi, I have got a chicken caserole in the oven yum


----------



## ratsy

pixtrix  thanks but i wont be avin tx nxt mth now il av to change that i phoned clinic today an its to busy so they think it will be june now .goodluck 

hi popsi thanks i think you no mavis i talk to her alot  xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh soz about that Ratsy pain in the butt. Good luck


----------



## ANDI68

Hoping your Mam and brother are better Em, thinking of you


----------



## popsi

ratsy.. yes i do know Mavis, poor love she is not having a good time at the moment bless her, she is so nice x

andi.. well done on your weight loss, how are you doing x


----------



## ratsy

hi popsi i no ive sent her a pm im worried bout her 

hi andi im tryin to diet but ive still got half bottle of wine an dp got tube of mini eggs am their calling for me screaming in fact


----------



## popsi

i think she may be just taking a little break from FF for a while bless her xx


----------



## ANDI68

I think I missed a page ... Em sorry I didn't notice you posted about your family before my last post.  Hope they're continuing to improve.

Thanks And, how is your Mam today, what did GP say?  

Ratsy, finish your naughty things before you start    Have you pencilled in a date for June 'cos until you do the date won't be yours.

I've been to Cardiff today with my Mam to get some new clothes as I donated 3 black bags of clothes to the recycling bins yesterday, been having a clean out    an overdue cleanout.  DH reckons we've been married 17 years and I haven't thrown anything out in that time, well I have now!!  It feels good when your clothes are too big for you ...NOTHING TASTES AS GOOD AS SLIM FEELS ... I'm still trying to brain wash myself as you can see    I'm off work this week but have a packed week with friends meetings, shopping and acupuncture.


----------



## popsi

andi.. she is getting better but has to have another 2 weeks off work to build up her strength, i know what you mean about clearing out, we have taken 6 bags of clothes to charity shop and today got rid of loads of cd's books and videos, the double bed in the spare room is next to go ready for the childrens furniture    its mad in our house at the moment lol, glad you had a good day shopping honey you deserve it xx


----------



## ratsy

hi andi no not yet ive got phone back thurs or fri for pre schedule she said their to busy to do it an they got juggle appointments as it is 

i hope i can get in for june if not it will be july im gutted as it is 

do you no of anyone on here that have used gonal f they want me to go on that this time but most people i see are on menpour ??


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Ratsy I used gonal f. Nice and easy to use in a pen


----------



## kara76

andi did you enjoy the day with your mam? so what did you buy?

ratsy lots of people are on different drugs


----------



## ratsy

hi pixtrix

is it as good as others tho i dont like change i get worried 

hi kara are you an shorter tx this time what is the difference


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara sorry didn't reply earlier had to cook tea and do the ironing.  Woohoo you have 2 days off


----------



## kara76

yeah im on short protocol which means no down reg as such and only 2 weeks til ec from the start , this excludes the evil pill lol


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope you are all ok, its been ages since i been on here. 

Sorry em to hear about your mum and brother, hope they are making a speedy recovery  

How is your mum popsi?  

My dad is doing really well, he is home and relaxing thankfully all went to plan

Welcome to the thread ratsy.  I would defintaely ring and book in for june as they were busy when i rang.  My tx is planned for end of june.

Pix and Queenie hope you are both doing ok on your 2ww


----------



## miriam7

hiya jule glad your dads better   what you been up too ?


----------



## popsi

jule.. glad your dad is getting better honey xx so pleased for you, my mum is ok, has to have another 2 weeks off to hopefully recover and rest then can go back to work, thank you for asking xx


----------



## ratsy

oh thats good  kara ive got good feeling for you this time 

thank you jule ,ah never that just my luck so did you want earlier or thats all they had left i bet you now it will be july im goin to phone thurs early thanks for that


----------



## kara76

this will work and if not im gona kick some **** lol

jule im pleased your dad is ok, how was work?


----------



## popsi

kara.. how is your grandmother


----------



## kara76

hun she is ok but very frail and old now, im ashamed to say i still haven't seen her but ive been working so hard and not getting home til late. im gona go and see her on thursday


----------



## popsi

aww bless her, dont be ashamed honey she would understand, life is just so bl00dy busy sometimes its not fair !! x


----------



## Jule

Ive been busy this weekend.  Went to Barry with my sister and her family on Sun and went to Porthcawl on Mon.  Sat spent the day on Berkshire with my dad so been really busy this weekend.

Kara is your nan with your parents now?

WOrk was ****, 1st day back, wish i didnt have to work, nevermind need to get back into it, no point moaning!!! 
Managed to get quite a few signatures on my petition and will continue to get the rest of work signatures through the week.


----------



## kara76

yeah she is with my parents now

your working hard for the petition well done hunni, word it getting around now


----------



## Jule

Its great isnt it, i plan to get loads of signatures if i can.  Im giving out petitions to family who are taking them to work as well so im hoping for at least a 100 if not more, ill keep trying anyway lol.  Lets hope i dont get many people like the one in work today who refused to sign it as she doesnt agree!!


----------



## miriam7

really   what a heartless cow!


----------



## rach5

Hello everyone, sorry haven't been on here for awhile.

Hope you all had a great easter.

Emma hope you mom and brother get better soon. 

Miriam any twinges yet?

Had scan today everything fine, doing tx schedule next Wed.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## ebonie

Well done jule there are some heart less cows around isnt there   ima shamed to say i havent started getting any signatures on mine yet   i will though i promise girls  

We seen my mum this evening she is very comfortable  having agood old chin wag with the other patients they alll congragate around her bed and put the world to rights     She is doing good though still a bit confused though with certain words she says but the docs said its the infection  so hopefully that will go as well  
My brother is nice and comfy at home as well 


hope all you girls are ok ? xxx


----------



## Laura36

OMG ladies it took me ages to catch up with all your chatting!

Emma, I'm so glad your brother is ok and they sorted the nose bleed.  Hope your Mum is doing ok too.

Popsi, hope your Mum is ok

Jule, glad your Dad is doing alright

Kara, good to hear that your grandmother is doing alright too

Ratsy, welcome.  I phoned for a schedule appt and got 2nd June as they are so busy.  Whereabouts in Cardiff are you? Im in penylan.

Andi - wow, you have lost loads of weight well done.  Must have been lovely buying new skinnier clothes!

Pix & Queenie - hope you're both doing ok on your 2ww's

Miriam, I got it wrong thinking Mya would arrive today!  Perhaps mowing the lawn will help things along though.  Are you still feeling well?

Hi also to Michelle, Kelly and everyone else.

  to everyone.


----------



## Jule

OOh bless gald your mum is getting better em, fancy them all congregating around her bed, you can just imagine them all there gossiping lol


Rach great news on the scan.  WHo done it, will you be able to have your tx in June as arranged?


----------



## ANDI68

I'm probably on the wrong thread but I can't remember where I read it all:

And, glad your Mam is on the mend.

Thanks Michelle, head is back in focus at the moment, I hope it lasts!

Laura, have you started the dhea yet?  I had bloods done before I started and again 5 weeks later.  My levels had risen from 5 to over 17 in that time.  I believe the normal level is 1.9 - 9.2 but when taking a supplement it is expected to be greater than normal.

Kara, I only bought 2 blouses and lunch (I bought sandwiches Michelle so I could point them).  DH gave me some money to spend on myself today too .... typical!!


----------



## rach5

Hi Jule

Lorraine did my scan, I haven't meet her before, I should be starting my injection at he end of May.  How are you doing Jule sounds like you had a nice easer weekend


----------



## Jule

yes it was lovely i was making the most before going back to work today. Glad you got it sorted today you will prob be a bit before me.  What drugs are you having and what protocol


----------



## kara76

rach that is great news you must be so pleased


----------



## rach5

doing long protocol and changing to Gonal f last tx on was on menopur


----------



## PixTrix

Ratsy, it was my first tx so couldn't say if some better than others. For myself I had a poor response and had to convert to IUI. I think any drug is a personal thing, everybody would react in a different way.

Well it's gone mad busy on here tonight, nice to see. Alot to catch up on so will read over but for now a big HELLO to everyone x


----------



## Laura36

Andi, I have ordered my DHEA online but hasn't arrived yet.  Think I'll start with 1 x 25mg tablet for a few days then take 2.  Are you taking 3 tabs?  I wasn't planning on having my levels checked. Did you do that with your GP or at the clinic?

Jule, forgot to say sorry you had to go back to work today.  Hope it was ok?


----------



## rach5

Hi Kara

how are you feeling now on the pill?


----------



## kara76

rach im feeling ok, the bad mood has lifting but my boobs are so sore and im so hot all the time but last pill tomorrow so im a happy bunny


----------



## ANDI68

I am now Laura, like yourself I didn't know what to expect so I eased into it.  I did find it upset my tummy if I didn't eat enough while taking so I take mine with my evening meal now.  I had bloods at the clinic but I asked for them.  You can go on DHEA under their supervision and not just the trial they offer.


----------



## rach5

Kara when are you having your scan?


----------



## Jule

Work was fine thanks Laura its horrible going back to the routine.  Work is awful at mo so not a good time to go back....Wish i could win the lottery then i wouldnt need to work, i could go onto property developing which is something i would love to do...hopefully one day ill be able to do want i really want to


----------



## kara76

baseline is booke for monday im under 3 weeks til ec woo hoo


----------



## Jule

off to bed spk end of week, going out for meal tomorrowwith friends.  Bit gutted its falling on apprentice night


----------



## miriam7

i cant catch up lol good news your ready to start rachael


----------



## ratsy

hi cardifflaura i phoned today an she wouldnt give me appointment she said i got ring back im from st mellons been here for 3yrs so is yours a pre schedule so mine will be later again     xxx

ah soz to her bout your nan kara hope she better soon xxxx


----------



## ratsy

rach 5 let me no how you get on with gonal f im switching to that xxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh my gosh how you lot have talked.

well all i will say is hi to everyone and good luck to all those doing tx now or soon

queenie xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Girls

Just thought i would add this posting of the extra things i did pre and post ivf;

I had a personalised cd created to help me relax and deal with some of my issue surrounding ivf and i still listen to this its very good!!

http://hypnotherapy-online.co.uk/personal.htm

I also listened to a few cds but this one was very good and its the one i would recommend.

http://store.anjionline.com/-strse-2/%3Ci%3E%28IF03%29%3C-fdsh-i%3E-Imagery-and-Meditations/Detail.bok

I had accupuncture in Whitchurch, Cardiff (Janet Evans is now based there too!!)

I also had weekly massage leading up to ivf.

Hope that helps!!

Sarah

PS I took baby asprin too

/links


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Sarah, that's a big list of extras!  Wishing you all the very best luck for when your two arrive.  Lovely names you have chosen.


----------



## PixTrix

Oo excited just got a call to say our car that we have waited 3 weeks for has arrived   Just not happy that won't be able to drive it, but got a fab chauffeur!!

Hi to all, hope all are well x


----------



## miriam7

have you got the car now the pix   i got a personal chauffer too ...as i cant drive yet lol


----------



## ANDI68

Are you still around Miriam LOL

What car is it Pix?


----------



## miriam7

unfortunately yes im still here sat on my exercise ball


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Miriam and Andi, how are you both

Nice to be driven and spoiled isn't it Miriam! By the way time Mya made an entrance now!

Well I am fuming. It is not a new car - 2 years old ex motability that the bloke in the garage sourced for us from scotland. So anyway he phoned today giving it the whole fantastic news the care has arrived and it looks lovely fab. So off we went to do a test drive and we were not at all happy hadn't been valeted yet and several light scatches on the body work and to be honest a bit shabby inside. So after the test drive I went back to tell him that the car was in a mess. He went white and asked you havent crashed it have you! So took him around the car and told him we were not happy with this and that which didnt fase him he said yeah I havent sorted all that yet. So told him why the bloody hell did you ring to say it is in then. GGRRR. He reckons that once it has been serviced etc it will look brand new. SO told him fine have it done by Monday and if we not happy will be looking for another car. Nice car though so hope he can sort it. It's an Astra SXi


----------



## popsi

miriam.. will you ever leave us to have Mya LOL !!!! x


----------



## miriam7

oh pix i bet you were both fuming   it doesnt look like im going anywhere lol jeffs off today and tomorrow so hes hoping something happens tonight i had a few twinges earlier feels like my insides are getting squashed but nothing since


----------



## PixTrix

Well Miriam have you got a special labour dance   Bless her she is nice and snug.


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies just a quick post , hope you all have a lovely weekend , im of on tour with the mini rugby tomorrow till monday hope you have a nice weekend what ever u all doing


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Em, have a fab tour x


----------



## kara76

you are such gossips lol


----------



## ratsy

hi cardifflaura 

i phoned debs an ive got appointment pencil in on the 3rd of june but she told me to phone nxt week as she will have cancelations so i might get in earlier 

hope everyone ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

fab news hun

as long as your pleased and keep calling cause you never know


----------



## miriam7

good ratsy ..hope you get a cancellation


----------



## PixTrix

Well I hope everybody is well today and able to enjoy the sunshine. I am taking my nephew to my godsons 2nd birthday party so going to have a riot. Need to chill out just lost my rag because I managed to spill an entire jar of garlic granules on the worktop, under the coffee machine and on the hotplate! GGRR oh well if had done it yest I would have prob sat and cried  

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## ANDI68

What a weekend ... my internet decided to go down yesterday morning.  Spent many hours and numerous calls to my IP, who kept getting me to reset my router, I was also told my laptop was screwed and on my last call at 7 pm it was identified the problem was at the local exchange, a line problem (even though on my first call I told them my neighbour who shared the same IP couldn't connect either).  I was told it could take 24 hours to fix.  This morning it was up and running but I discovered my router had lost all the settings and I couldn't connect securely to it.  Eventually after putting the call off all day I got through to someone who took only 15 mins to sort out.  Thank you to the man in the call centre in Ireland  

Trying to sell DH's bike at the moment so I was desperate to get back online.  Also had 110 emails waiting for me, so sorry girls I haven't read back all the threads.

Has everyone enjoyed the sunshine this weekend?


----------



## kara76

what a nightmare andi

ive had email problems all day in work in the end i gave up as it was driving me nuts lol


----------



## PixTrix

What a pain Andi, the trouble that I have had with IP, I can imagine that your head has been done in! Glad it's sorted and hope you manage to sell DP's bike. Wow aren't you popular, that alot of emails!


----------



## ANDI68

Pix most of them were FF notifications ... all you lot chatting


----------



## Queenie1

morning everyone what another lovely day. 

hope you all have a lovely day and get to enjoy some of the sunshine


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Instead of just looking I have decided to start posting, 

It was lovely to see you all yesterday, hope you enjoyed the rest of the meet.

Will try and work out who is who now. Let me know where you all post and I will be able to catch up properly.

Have a lovely evening

Tess


----------



## kara76

hiya huni

nice to see you here, ive just text you


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Tess, welcome


----------



## PixTrix

welcome


----------



## Queenie1

welcome tess.


----------



## miriam7

hiya tess ...im catching up i was expecting a lot more chit chat


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congratulations miriam, mya is beautiful. Kara showed us the pic. How's life with a new baby?

Not sure where everyone posts to catch up with them, need to look harder.

See you soon x


----------



## miriam7

we are doing fine she is good as gold a little sleepy head ... ive just uploaded a few pics to ******** will do some in my gallery on here later as i have to resize them first


----------



## kara76

GIRLS

TV TONIGHT

DISCOVERY CHANNEL 

9PM HUMAN CLONING

10PM FIRST TEST TUBE BABY


----------



## Jule

Hi Miriam, been thinking of you, glad things are going really well with Maia.  Ill look on facbook later to se pictures.  The one i saw on Kara phone was lovely she is so cute.  Hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   hope you are all keeping well   me and j got to meet beautiful Maia yesterday and had loads of cwtches off her believe me she is absolutely stunning , i had to be prised away from her at one point   

Hope all you ladies are OK today , I'm of to bed soon hope you all have a good day what ever it is you are doing


----------



## kara76

oh emma we will all be jealous now

so did anyone watch?

i cried at the first test tube baby, what an amazing story


----------



## popsi

aww emma.. she looks adorable in th photo so can imagine how yummy she is in real life  

kara.. no did not watch it sorry not really into that kind or programme, never was even when having tx, they would make me cry too x

love to everyone else, well i am home from work half day today, as was quite poorly last night with sickness and bad tummy, so took half day today to chill, may go and do a little shopping later, i need loads


----------



## kara76

oh no hun maybe you have picked up a bug

on i love programs like that


----------



## miriam7

hope your all ok ladies   i would of watched program i love documentries ...will uploads pics to gallery now as long as little lady stays asleep


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you're feeling better Popsi x


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

well not feeling better so went to visit doctor today and she thinks i may have gallstones.. WHY CANT THINGS BE SIMPLE FOR ME !!!!!

sorry for outburst, hope you all have a lovely weekend, not sure i will be about much as at the moment i am a misery and DH is working a 13 hour night shift tonight so dont get to see him till the morning, maybe i will feel better then


----------



## Queenie1

popsi so sorry to hear that. what will they do for gallstones.


----------



## ANDI68

Oh Popsi I'm sorry you're unwell.  Gallstone pain can be triggered by food can't it?


----------



## popsi

queenie.. it is is they will operate to remove it

andi.. food can trigger the pain off yes, but its mainly lying down that does it, i cant have spicy food until they know as it could flare up the pain, but its not food that causes it


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless sorry to hear that u may have gall stones popsi


----------



## kara76

ive heard gall stones can be common with ladies that have been through fertility treatment something to do with the drugs

oh hun what a pain for you


----------



## popsi

thanks girls.. kara i have seen that now too.. if i had know i would never had done it LOL !!! the pain has been excrutiating, they are testing for a bacterial thing and gallstones as both have exactly the same symptoms i hope i have the first one .. but have a feeling not x


----------



## kara76

when will you know hun?

i think we go into tx hoping and praying it works and ignoring the health aspects of things


----------



## ANDI68

Hope things settle for you And

Is that why water is so important during tx Kara to flush out the HORRID drugs?  I worry all the time about taking the drugs and the effects they could have


----------



## kara76

i don't think it matters in the health aspect of things, if your going get a health issue it will happen no matter how much water you drink

i personally do ignore the health aspects or shall i say i did but now im along the road even further i am well aware that one day it could all turn round and bite me on the bum


----------



## popsi

will get blood results Thursday .. see what they say then may go for ultrasound scan.  I know what you mean Kara when we were having tx i ignored all health aspects but now i get really shocked when i read what they do to our bodies, its kinda scary, but so is life i guess


----------



## kara76

lets hope its not gallstones hun

your right life itself is scarey

you all set for panel?


----------



## popsi

yes all set now, taking all our competency evidences in this week ... just need a buy a nice new outfit now   and pray it does not get changed, our friends should have been next week and has been postponed a month so not holding our breath


----------



## kara76

it just a matter of time now hunni


----------



## miriam7

really hope its not your gallstones popsi   are your freinds under the same adoption agency ?


----------



## popsi

thanks Miriam xx yes they are under same agency, but they were booked on a different date, so hoping ours will be ok xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello popsi how are you today? Are you feeling any better hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies well it is very quiet on here this evening   are you all out   i am watching primeval and then Britains got talent   I hope you all have a good evening !!


----------



## josiejo

Popsi, hope you are ok and it is not gallstones. I had bad gallbladder problems though no stones, it just became very inflammed due to the fact I have Crohns disease and wasn't functioning correctly.
I had it removed in Febuary last year by keyhole surgery and the recovery was really straight forward. I have had no side effects from it being removed either.
FIngers crossed that if doesn't come to that for you though.

Jo


----------



## popsi

hiya girls

emma... yes i am watching britains got talent too, i am feeling ok tonight thankfully the medicine seems to be working thankfully, how are you honey x

jo.. thanks for letting me know that, the way i look at it is that if worse comes to worse and i have to have it out if it turns out to be that well its better than the bl00dy pain i have had !! xx hope your ok, my mum has crohns too but thankfully its fully controlled, hope yours is too 

much love to you all, i am attempting a drink tonight as doctos say alcohol is ok, just fatty foods are not, so i am hoping to lose some weight but be drunk lol xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello sorry I took my time replying, my laptop is rubbish  keeps losing charge all the time and knocks it self of even when lead is in , I am typing very carefully and slowly not disturb the power  lead  

Glad ur feeling a bit better popsi a drink will work wonders lol 
im watching hells kitchen now ...
britains got talent was good wasnt it !!


----------



## popsi

hiya em... computers are sh!t when they dont play ball !!!!! yes BGT was good but not as good as last weeks i thought lol.. the dancers at the end were awesome fair play, yes i am ok tonight, but thats the way it goes with it, sometimes it will be bad sometimes ok, just praying its the bug lol xx


----------



## ebonie

i loved the dancers as well they were fab, this is the first bgt i have seen  
hope it is that bug hun   
its very very quiet on here isnt it


----------



## popsi

yes it is quiet...obviously others have lives hey em lol xx


----------



## ebonie

yes i think they must have lives unlike us   
Im glad to be in my house on a saturday night though for a change been really busy the past couple of weekends  
Not long now hun before you go to panel


----------



## popsi

yes i agree.... 24 days, as long as its not cancelled honey xx     , glad your enjoying your saturday in, we have a busy few weeks coming up soon, trying to find a free weekend to go away but now much success at the moment


----------



## ebonie

everything seems to come up at once dont it   i hope you make  a weekend free hun it will do u both good , enjoy ur adult holidays while u can , cause once you become a mummy a whole different holiday comes along but its the best one hun xxx


----------



## popsi

thanks hun, we cant wait for them times, ... but trying to get an us weekend first lol


----------



## ebonie

yes hun it could well be your last weekend on your own   
where u thinking of going ?


----------



## miriam7

im here..very quiet on here today   jeffs got match of the day on and maia is lying on my lap whilst im on here... im trying to keep her awake so she sleeps better tonight


----------



## ebonie

lol miriam is it working is she staying awake


----------



## miriam7

shes just drifting off now ..shes night owl like me


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I've went away to Dubai for a break after our 4th attempt failed.
I just wanted to say hi to all and to let you know that I've been to London today for full immune tests at Dr Gorgy's clinic. Hopefully we can move forward with this now.


----------



## kara76

cath i just pm'd you 

how did it all go? when do you get the results? tell us all about it either here or there is an immune thread somewhere on the ivf wales board


----------



## Cath34

Am I allowed to say here? lol I still want to be an IVF Wales girl


----------



## kara76

im gona bump a thread in this section 

you wll always be an ivf wales girl


----------



## miriam7

hiya cath hope you get some answers with this testing


----------



## Cath34

Yes hopefully I will Miriam. I do believe there's something preventing implantation and from what he said today I can see there's logical reasons for how it can happen. Its so interesting - but expensive!!!!


----------



## Cath34

Kara, did you have blood test for NK cell or just biopsy? He didn't mention the biopsy today!


----------



## miriam7

i dread to think how much its cost its all so complicated!  when will you get results?


----------



## Cath34

Some of the results will be back in a week - 10 days


----------



## kara76

i didnt have full immune testing cath i just had the biospy, i know in america they test for cd 57 uNK cells but dr q in liverpool tested for cd 56 uNK cells and these were found to be elevated

i don't think the biospy is the standard test for most immune doctors but i felt the biospy was the right choice for me


----------



## Cath34

No I thought you didnt have the full lot but I was wondering whats the difference between the blood test and the biopsy or should we have both? I thik mine is CD 56 ad CD16 whatever that means! lol


----------



## kara76

that is right cath they test for nk cells cd 16 and 56

should we carry this on in immune chatter


----------



## ratsy

hi girls 

if any of you get time go on inbetween cycles an click onto observation on fertility its really good what a ff member has said 

she hits the nail on the head xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Popsi general chat in here lol 
Are you having a drink or three tonight


----------



## popsi

hi hun

yes having a few tonight, just got in from being out for a lovely meal .. so really full up now not much room for wine lol .. .what about you .. are you having a few or more lol xx


----------



## ebonie

ive actually got a bottle of wine here but maybe only have one or two glasses going to be good  
Nice to go out for a meal isnt it  glad you enjoyed hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

it was lovely, just gutted i can have spicy food lol !! but still really enjoyed me john and my mum which was nice, had stressful week so was nice to relax with the people i love most, now you cant open a bottle and not drink it all it would be rude, i would feel sorry for the wine you left


----------



## ebonie

glad you enjoyed   your meal 
have you had a another date yet


----------



## kara76

what you you 2 like with all your talk of booze

i too fancy a drink but have nothing in the house


----------



## popsi

no .. sw left a message on answerphone yesterday saying she needs to tie up a few lose ends with us and make a visit. which sent me into major panic !!! but she said everything is going ahead smoothly and assesment should be end of June.. i am assuming she means panel by that, cant get hold of her until tuesday now  , said when she visits will talk about panel day so assuming all ok lol xxx


----------



## ebonie

that you will get in to june panel hun    

kara send luke out to get some booze   its not good not having drink in the house


----------



## popsi

yes kara.. i agree with ebonie.. get some booze NOW !!!!


----------



## kara76

why do they always leave a message when you can't get back to them ahhhhhhh i would prefer no messge and no worry......i am sure it will all be fine but i know how this type of call can cause panic

luke is out at the moment and i cant be arsed to go anywhere, im in my dressing gown and comfy


----------



## popsi

i know Kara.. so annoying, but listened to it loads of times, and she constantly stresses there is nothing to worry about and everthing is perfect, so guess she would not say that if it was not lol xx ... go to shop in dressing gown lol !! i would lol


----------



## kara76

i bet its still on your answer phone too?

delete it or it will drive you nuts


----------



## popsi

lol .. yes it is, no not deleting it, makes me sane lol


----------



## kara76

i always save messages until they are sorted lol.........drive me nuts lol


----------



## ebonie

popsi so long as your not stressing about it,  

Did you two girls just watch x factor ?? Did you hear that jamie sing ??  hes from wales


----------



## popsi

nope not stressing about it really, and everytime i do i listen to it again and she is so reassuring makes me feel ok again        

yes em i seen it, he was brilliant !! theres a lot of good ones on this series fair play x


----------



## ebonie

Sorry popsi i didnt reply last night i was in bed by 22.15  im a light weight lately  

Hope all you girls are having a nice weekend??


----------



## Cath34

Hi Ladies, I was just wondering who is waiting for a follow up appointment with JE, I'm sure I have ead it somewhere that someone is?  I have one very soon indeed but need to cancel and was wondering if anyone here was waiting to see her, and could have my appointment if we work fast? If you want to know more, pm me and I can let you know the details before I actually cancel it. Cheers


----------



## kara76

cath good thinking hun


----------



## PixTrix

you are a star Cath, thanks


----------



## PixTrix

Well an update from me. Firstly a big sorry for being somewhat quiet. May is not a good month for me, won't go into the reasons here but am now picking myself up and hope that I can concentrate on being more supportive around here!

I have been worried that decided not to have a follow up appoint so that could have tx schedule sooner, but now thanks to Cath have managed to get a canelation. Missed out on having Caths, but well chuffed that managed to get one before tx schedule. So got follow up 2nd June and tx schedule on 8th June, but going to try and get cancelation for tx on 2nd. So fingers crossed that hopefully cycling July/August

So thats me, here's to a happy future!

 to all x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - nice to have you back lol - and good that you are sounding more positive. 
That is good news about your appointment. 

 and good luck for your treatment when it comes around - July/August is not that far away
x


----------



## kara76

pix im sorry this month is not a good one for you. we are always here to listen though

its great you have you appointments set, time to move forward hunni. we have missed you


----------



## PixTrix

Ah thanks Kara and Taffy


----------



## mimi41

Hi pix, nice to hear from you.  Sorry i can't go on friday but will give you a lift on the 28th


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Michelle, how are you? Oh that is fab thank you loads, I will put my name down


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone   Glad you got your appointment sorted Pix, even if it wasn't mine. I dont actually need a follow up now as I'm going back to Dr Gorgy in London on Tuesday to discuss my immune results and the way forward - scary!!! 
Kara, how was the acupuncture? Was Jackie informative? Are you relaxed?


----------



## Jule

Hi Pix nice to hear that you are ok and have another appt for your next cycle.

Good luck Cath with your appt in London.

Glad your appt with Jackie went well Kara.

Hi to everyone else.

Ive had busy evening, had phone call to say my mum was taken into hospital tonight she had collapsed with chest pain.  Thankfully she as been discharged home and needs to go back if it returns.  They think it was a peptic ulcer.


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for Tuesday Cath  

Thanks Jule. Gosh I hope that your mum is ok


----------



## kara76

omg jule's what a scary thing to happen, thank god your mum is ok. i hope you are

cath good luck with your appointment hun and let me know what he says

jackie was great, she said that my tongue showed that i need to stop rushing around, i said i will try lol

she put in a fair few needles in and in different places than what ive had before, i mentioned you cath 
jackies cousins lives up the road from me and she has been to where i work and stayed a few times and we spoke about fate and how people can be drawn together! i took her a copy of the piece in the western telegraph. she gave me a massive hug when i left and i really like people who do that as im a huggie person. I have booked in for the next few weeks so hope all goes to plan but we will see


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Just dropped by to say how it went yesterday. I ended up having a laparoscopy so really pleased that I was sent home from hospital same day. Lots of adhesions so the cons clipped my tubes and drained the hydros. She thought removing them would have caused more problems. Feeling great now and full of pma as we can start tx as soon as we have apt in cardiff.

Jule hope your mum is ok,
Kara thanks for all the help and support
Michelle - hope you ok and see you at the next meet
Pix good luck with your apt and fingers crossed for you your tx

see you all soon


----------



## kara76

sugar you are very welcome and im so pleased your op went well and you are now on the road to recovery


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sugar   Hope you recover quickly and are soon having tx


----------



## Queenie1

pix glad to hear you got an app for follow up good to have you back. 

cath good luck for you app in london 

sugar here to a quick recovery and to tx soon.


----------



## Cath34

Sugar, hope you recover well and start tx soon x


----------



## kara76

hey cath how are you hun? busy as usual?


----------



## Cath34

Yes!!! Been working in the shop today    Dr G secretary has sent all of my results out yesterday so hopefully I will get them tomorrow   Then I can begin to try and interpret them!!! lol 
By the way Kara, I rang IVF Wales today to see if they can send my AMH result ad the chart they use, like we discussed, not sure if they were too keen on sending the chart they use. I'm going to ring them back tomorrow. Did you mean the one where it works out how much drugs you need?


----------



## kara76

i think they should send you a chart so you can shown dr g

i meant the one that just shows the levels eg 5 - 15 is normal, i once found the chart but it was taking off the net i think, will go and look


----------



## kara76

cath oh cath

i believe this is the information you need

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/Ovarian%20Assessment%20and%20AMH.pdf

you will need to double check with clinic but im pretty sure this is the chart they would be using

/links


----------



## Cath34

Kara, you're an absolute star!! Thank you so much for finding that, I do appreciate it.  
How's the injections going? How many days now? We must meet for coffee again soon, when I get some news with my immunes!


----------



## kara76

told you i was the google queen lol

i remember searching for it once i knew what scale they were using

we will deffo do coffee hun, soon i hope

day 6 of down reg today and feeling fine


----------



## kara76

forgot to say i will worked out some dates soon hun and let you know
s
im off to watch 2 pints of lager and  a packet of crisps


----------



## miriam7

hope you are all ok ladies   glad op went well sugarfairy..wont be too long now


----------



## ANDI68

Great link Kara, interesting reading.

Glad you're op went well Sugar Fairy


----------



## Cath34

Great Kara. Well Jodie rang me back this morning and said that they are not allowed to give out the scale that they measure our AMH on as its their protocol, so just as well you found it for me Kara, thanks again hun   They are sending my result though which is good. Not feeling well today, AF from hell and headaches and sick etc.. I'm staying home and not venturing into work   which is not me really as I love going to work!


----------



## miriam7

hope you feel better soon cath   popsi have i missed something are you going to hospital


----------



## mimi41

Cath hope your feeling better soon.  The old motivation goes after a while of txs, hopefully you will find out thw whys the txs aren't working and be pregnant soon

Miriam how s maia my little darling.  Kara and i have a present for you for her, i will def bring on 28th

Hope everyone else is feeling ok and hugs to you all


----------



## mimi41

Sugar fairy glad your op went well.  Now the tx madness begins lol


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies.. love to you all xxx    

miriam.. yes in a couple of weeks to have my gallblader removed xx


----------



## kara76

just a quickie as i am having a ****ing nightmare of a day

cath sorry your feeling crap hun

hiya everyone else


----------



## miriam7

oh popsi i must of missed that hope op goes ok are you waiting to be told when it is then ? michelle maia is good starting to sleep for longer in nights shes sooo nosey and aware now and is definetly smiling already


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

I cant wait to start tx now, it seems like so long in coming. Hopefully will hear from the clinic next week and will try and get them to let us start now. Maybe a little wishful thinking on my part lol.

How is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41

Hi sugar fairy, hope you can start tx soon.  See you on the 28th


----------



## kara76

sugar hun how are you feeling?

did you get a private referral, i think i would call them and make sure they got it and try and make an appointment there and then


----------



## sugar-fairy

HI Kara
Yes getting a private referral so I am hoping that I will get one really soon. If I have worked out my dates correctly then I could start tx this month as I am only on day 3 now. I know that it is probably being far too optimisitc but wont be able to start tx until August as we away for 2wks in July. I will ring them on Monday and see if I can get an apt really soon.

I am off for the next week and a half so will try and find my way round here more  

See you all soon x


----------



## kara76

give um a ring hun and see what is what

im not sure what the wait will be for an appointment but at least they will be able to help you out


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
I am slowly getting back onto FF so excuse me as I don't know where everyone is at with their tx or lives!
Popsi, sorry you've got to have your gallbladder removed.  Hope it all goes ok. 
Miriam, I hope you & Maia are doing really well
Kara, not long now til your baseline - I have my fingers crossed for you
Emma, thanks so much for your texts. Lovely that you were thinking of me.

Pix, Andi, Cath, Sugarfairy, JosieJo, Michelle, Queenie and everyone else - Hi & hope you're all well.

I'm doing ok.  Our baby would have been due tomorrow so bit sad but trying to think of the future.  We've booked a holiday, going to San Francisco on 3rd June which will be fantastic.  Can't really afford it with the tx too but felt like we needed to get away.  Appt on 2nd June to schedule short protocol although I'd guess I won't start til July sometime due to my cycles.  I've been taking DHEA for about 5 weeks now so want to also give that a little longer to kick in. And we have a plan which is to do this tx then if not successful we'll use up the 2 further free IUI's before calling it a day.  I don't have much faith in IUI but worth using them up I guess as costs nothing and more likely to work than not doing any tx at all!

I've been thinking about you all lots & wishing for loads more BFP's and IVF Wales babies.

L
xx


----------



## Jule

Good luck sugar fairy glad you've had the op and eveything is ok.  At least you can move forward with the tx now. Hope you manage to get an appt soon. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok?


----------



## kara76

oh laura tomorrow will be a very sad day for you and it is ok to have a cry. could you maybe do something to remember your little one? i know this can help many couples

with time the pain will lessen

it good you have a plan and your hol sounds amazing so well done to you both for booking it, i know it was your doing im sure lol

do you feel any different with the DHEA?


----------



## Laura36

Hi Jule, sorry I missed you off my post. Are you ok hun?

Kara, I'm feeling ok on DHEA so far. A few more spots and def want more sex, lol.  Not having any impact on me losing weight though.  Just hoping it does something positive and I respond better next time.  Do you think it impacts AMH?  Would it be worth getting re-tested?
My plan for tomorrow is to keep busy.  I'm meeting a good friend in the evening and she's been though IVF then moved on without success so we can talk about it at least.


----------



## Jule

Laura lovely to hear from you, i havent been on here much either.  Sorry its a sad time for you at the mo but at least you have the holiday to look forward to and then perhaps you can moev forward with the next tx  

Im going for IUI in June because its free and its better than nothing and plan for nxt IVF in sept if this doesnt work.  We are going on a caravan holiday for 5 days in June cant rally afford much else cause we will need to pay for tx in sept.  take care and try and stay positive.

Popsi good luck for the op  

Sorry guys i know ive missed loads of you out but ill try and keep up and post a bit more  

We're off out now to the cinema so chat later


----------



## Jule

No probs Laura i know what its like tis hard to remember everone and everything thats going on, i know i lose track


----------



## kara76

all this holiday talk is making me jealous, its our 5th wedding anniversary in august and we haven't had a hol since our honeymoon 

your both gona have a fab time

i might look into booking something but the money always stops me as we can only afford ivf really


----------



## Laura36

You're right Kara holidays are v expensive and a real luxury.  And you are right it was my doing to book San F, lol.  After we booked it DH had a major panic about cash!  I'm rubbish with money and will spend too much so I kind of rely on him to keep me straight.

Enjoy the cinema Jule


----------



## kara76

jule;s are you going to watch angels and demons? i so want to watch that as the book is brilliant


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hope u dont me gatecrashing   

Wanted to nip and say hello to my lovlies Kara and Michelle what i would give now for a god chinwag n a nice cuppa tea    

huge hugs
Lou 
    ​


----------



## kara76

hiya lou

wow look at your ticker, how you feeling


----------



## mimi41

Hiya lou, not long for you now.  It would be good to catch up.  Hope you and Al are ok and relaxing before your tx.  Well done on your weight loss as well, bet your really skinny now.

Laura, i know how you feel i had 2 mcs last year one due date has already gone and the other one is looming.  Hope you find some peace tomorrow

Jules Hi how are you hun

Miriam hows u and the baby

Kara see you tomorrow

Andi where are you?

Sugar Fairy, Cath, Ebonie, popsi, queenie, pix,Rach and anyone else i have missed hi and hope you are all well


----------



## PixTrix

Just want to say a huge hi to all and send   I am thinking of you all but are mad busy and stressed at the mo with an end of course assessment, exam revision and line learning for upcoming plays. So if not around much, am still thinking of you.

Especially thinking of you Laura


----------



## miriam7

hi all hope you are all ok   laura i will be thinking of you tomorrow hope the days not to hard .. its good you will be meeting up with your freind to have a chat


----------



## Queenie1

laura so good to hear off you. i hope today has gone as best as it can and you are in my thoughts.   . holiday sounds fab, san fran is fab. Alcatraz is def worth a visit.


----------



## Cath34

Thinking of you Laura. x


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thanks ladies. The day went ok as I was so busy in work and then rushed to meet my old friend for the evening.  

Queenie, I'm soo excited about our holiday. Def will go to Alcatraz plus golden gate bridge and maybe Napa too.


----------



## miriam7

glad your doing ok laura   your holiday will be great for the 2 of you


----------



## PixTrix

Glad day was ok for you Laura. Great that you have booked a hol  

I am getting worked up DP got to go an give sample for storage on thurs, but due to side effect of meds going to be doubful if can   Oh well hoping for the best


----------



## kara76

laura im glad the day went ok, that is all you can expect really...hugs

pix try not to worry as there is nothing you can do about it or is there?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, How are you doing ? There are drastic measures which narrowly managed to avoid last year so really praying but the problem has got worse so we will see. Saying that mind there are still 2 vials stored which would be fine for ICSI, but need to safeguard in case of conversion to IUI again. They used 10 vials last time and that still wasn't anywhere near what they wanted. Reckon tx be ok this time around tho, I have had my trial run! Can't wait for follow up now.


----------



## kara76

i bet you can't wait for your follow up and your plan of action

fingers crossed your dh's sample goes ok. everything is so stressful isn#t it

im waiting for af and its a no show


----------



## PixTrix

Stress and stress! You must be feeling particularly stressful waiting for AF to arrive. Hope she's here soon.

Thanks, I am trying not to put any pressure on DP, but inside I am like you better flippin manage lol He's aware that being faced with a general anaesthetic and electroejaculation is the next option and has said will stay there all day if got to lol bless him!


----------



## kara76

jeez electroejaculation sounds mad, no wonder he will try all day...


----------



## PixTrix

lol yeah not nice, esp since it is for people who have got spinal injuries with no feeling from waist down, but he hasn't got spinal injuries!


----------



## miriam7

hope hubbys bit goes ok tomorrow pix   cant believe bush hasnt worked kara


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Miriam. How is beautiful Maia?


----------



## miriam7

shes fine i took her to be weighed monday she was 8.3lb i think she will start piling it on now as she loves her milk..shes been in bath with me last 3 days and loves it much better than her baby bath


----------



## PixTrix

Oh how lovely


----------



## miriam7

how are you are you coming to meet next week ?


----------



## PixTrix

I good thanks. Yeah hoping to be at meet. Are you taking Maia? Be lovely to meet her


----------



## miriam7

yes will be bringing maia ...your owed a cuddle


----------



## PixTrix

Oh be lovely to have a nice cuddle  

Off to cardiff in a couple of hours. Think I better take my college books in case it takes some time and those mags aren't to my taste if you know what I mean lol


----------



## kara76

pix i hope today goes well for your hubby


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara and it sure did go well    got to phone Pete on Tues to see what it's like and he going to have chat with Lyndon to see if need to keep going to get more stored. I am so relieved. Already enough for 2 icsi's from what there and hopefully more today so as long as I get good response there is not a problem, but need to make sure got enough as a back up in case I get converted (hopefully not) to IUI again. Gosh when we originally had 12 vials stored I thought that was enough to keep us going forever lol didnt even come near anything like the amount needed for 1 IUI!

Hope you feeling better x


----------



## Laura36

Great news Pix that all went well today


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura


----------



## ANDI68

Just read back quickly, probably missed loads though.

Laura sending you and DH a big    

Pix, glad your day was good.

Kara, hope the old witch shows her face soon  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned  

DH just had a call out so I'm home alone, don't know how you girls who's DH's work shifts cope.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Andi thanks.

How are you? Hope DH will soon be home from call out


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone - 

Can I have a cwtch of Maia if I come to meet too, please!?. Aww thats lovely - I always remember my mum saying how when i was teeny my dad used to take me in the shower with him when he got home from work - no wonder me and my dad are so close and I'm such a water baby!!!  

Pix - what great news -really pleased it went well for you and hubby x

I bumped into a really old friend of mine today who is temping in the same building I work in (in Bristol!). We first became good buddies when we worked in a pub together almost 20 years ago - having never been that close through school - but lost touch about 5 years ago (neither of us could quite work back to when/how!) and we're going for lunch on Tuesday. Am so excited to catch up on whats been happening  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kara76

pix glad the sample went well


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara and Taffy.
Enjoy your lunch and a good catch up on Tues Taffy


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies hope you are all well

Just popped in quickly to tell you all that week in week out is about fertility crisis in Wales.  I think it is on Tuesday but not sure, couldn't find it in the tv guide.  Hope this is useful, oh as well it is on bbc wales


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies michelle i will have a look for that later hun xx
how are you all ?
Im sorry i havent been on here much lately  
I hope everyone is ok


----------



## popsi

hi michelle.. i will also look out for it

ebonie... how are you hun, did you have a nice day yesterday xx

love to everyone else xxx hope your all ok, sorry i been hopeless poster lately just got so much going on with everything... arghhh where does time go .....

well i have had a fantastic day today  been really spoilt and have really enjoyed myself and felt sooo happy for the first birthday in many years   ....been for a lush meal tonight and have just opened a bottle of champers... oh this is the life.... xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi happy birthday hunni

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00kskrs
there is the link

just a quickie as im knackered and been out since 530am and i smell a little

shane lynch from boyzone was drifting today and did a big fat zero lol, what a laugh we had

have you go for a bath now

/links


----------



## PixTrix

Hey thats fab Michelle will look forward to seeing that.
Drifting sounds a right giggle Kara, glad you had a good day.
I had a really special fun day with my nephew today


----------



## miriam7

hi   hope you are all ok ladies im a bit behind at the moment aswell   glad you had a lovley day popsi you so deserve it


----------



## miriam7

hope you have all enjoyed the sun today   any one watching britans got talent


----------



## popsi

miriam.. yes i am watching it


----------



## miriam7

well darth vader gotta go! i think the dancers and susan should go through


----------



## Laura36

Hi Popsi, Hi Miriam,
I'm watching it now and saw quite a bit of it earlier while at my sisters.  I think the dancer girl was rubbish, she didn't do anything!

Hope you're both good.  Lovely sunny weather today!


----------



## miriam7

i know its only cos the blokes fancy her! i felt sorry for little girl bless her ..i bet simon will sign her up tho!


----------



## Laura36

Yeh I was hoping she'd be able to be with her Mum when they told her she hadn't got through.  Bless her she just looked so upset.


----------



## miriam7

i bet shes still crying now the song wasnt good for her tho ...its quiet tonight bet you all been out sunning yourselves


----------



## Jule

Hope everyone is well??  I havent been onhere for ages, such a busy social life lol, so i dont know where anyone is with their tx but hope its all going well for you all?

Me and DH went to western supermare yest which was lovely, it was boiling hot and we both caught the sun.  Gutted now to go back to work tom  

My cycle is goign well im stopping the pill week wed and then start the short antagonist protocol so only three weeks til IUI and im now looking forward to it, havent really thought about it til now.  Im going on holiday at the same time so looking forward to 3 more weeks in work yippee


----------



## miriam7

hiya jule does that mean you will be on holiday on your 2ww...will defo pass the tima a lot quicker!


----------



## Jule

Yes im hoping my IUI will be on the mon and then we will head off to Corwall after on the same day for our hol, i am so excited  

How are you Miriam?  How is Maia, i bet she has grown loads, how are your sleepless nights??

How is everyone else?  Look forward to catching up with lots of you tom


----------



## miriam7

oh that will be good   we are fine we have been to cribs causeway today she is so good i think she loves being out and about   shes getting better in nights she was asleep at 11 last night woke at 4ish then went straight back to sleep after bottle till 930


----------



## Jule

Oh wow thats brilliant, you are getting a good nights sleep now then. Looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7

yes will see you tomorrow should be quite a few of us there


----------



## kara76

miriam maia seems to be settling down well at night, good work mummy


----------



## Jule

it seems tom may be the biggest meet ive been to


----------



## Jule

The Apprentice has just started great i look forward to this all week.  DH busy watching footie in the other room and shouting at the tv-dont think Man U doing very well


----------



## kara76

luke has the footie on and im sat on the lap top well not literally lol

my belly is so full of liquid


----------



## Jule

my belly full too but its all chinese lol.  Dh wanted a treat for the footie.  Diet went out the window weeks ago dont seem to be able to have any motivation, nevermind hopefully wont need to think about losing weight soon because ill be getting fat with a baby


----------



## Jule

any one watching apprentice, did you just see her selling the infra red guitar-very funny


----------



## ButterCup Li

Hi girls, I am new in here. And I am just starting my IVF process. I just had my first appointment on 13thMay in IVF Wales Heath Hospital. I done my blood tests and Ultrasound and now I have to wait for results until 28th July   its soooo long time to wait  Did you all wait so long for visits It is absolutely killing me waiting so long  
And how about treatment, how long does that tale, how long have to wait for that?? And how do they choose who gets NHS treatment and who not?
I will b very happy for your replies, I am new in here and hope you will accept me in here
Thanks
x


----------



## miriam7

hi and welcome buttercup   do you have an appoinment on 28th july if so i think it should be planning one so treatment should start soon after ... as to nhs or not... if you and hubby dont have any children already you are entitled to 1 free go ..im suprised they havent gone through it with you   someone else will come along soon ..as im not to helpfull


----------



## ButterCup Li

hi miriam,
Yes I have second appointment in 28th July and then I will get my results and then they probs decide what to do with me, cos doctor said I am very unusual case, so I am wondering would my treatment stat straight away or will they make me wait again for so long time? Cos they gave me a some info leaflet and it said that sometimes for NHS treatments they make people wait for 12-18 month. SO I am a bit confused now


----------



## miriam7

yes unfortunetly the wait is that long for all of us having nhs treatment ... i waited over a year once i was on waiting list


----------



## ButterCup Li

Gosh, its sooo long over the year  and if we chose to pay, would I be able to start my treatment straight away?
And if I do choose to pay, how much approx all treatment, drugs, injections etc and IVF cost together? And do I have to pay all amount straight way or can do that step by step? Sorry for all these questions, I am just new to all this.
Did your first IVF was successful?


----------



## miriam7

i was sucsessfull on my 3rd transfer of embryos but shes from my 1 and only egg collection which was nhs ...if you choose to pay yourself you can start quicker i think its about £3500 plus drugs tho ... we have a lovely girl on here kara who can answer anything  including prices im sure she will be on later


----------



## ButterCup Li

Thank you for your help and reply     
I have millions of questions and really hope to get some answers 

If you don't mind me asking what was your problem why did you go for IVF? So first time it didn't work and worked on third attempt withegg from first time?
Also do they let put in two eggs if I want to?


----------



## miriam7

my problem is i have blocked tubes ... i had 11 eggs collected 2 were put back didnt work  3 were frozen... i then had 2 put back didnt work again then had last 1 back and it worked


----------



## ButterCup Li

Did you do IVF or ICSI or IUI?
Its sooo great that las egg worked, and you were able to have your sweet baby   
Did you do that in IVF Wales as well, what doctor you were seeing there?
OMG, I just think about that long time they make wait, whole year or more    its such a long time  it really upsets me  how did you cope with so long time to wait?


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Buttercup.  Sounds like you haven't done the NHS wait as yet but they may suggest other treatment in the meantime whilst you wait.  I had clomid for 9 months (it's a drug that helps you ovulate) but depends on what the issue is with you and your partner. 
Private IVF costs £2500 for the treatment and the drugs cost extra, about another £800-1000.
IUI is cheaper at about £1100

Good luck!  28th July will come around very quickly.


----------



## kara76

hiya buttercup

are they just starting your investigations? have you had your tubes checked?

like laura says they might suggest something other than ivf if all your tests come back ok

how long have you been trying?


----------



## miriam7

buttercup im at ivf wales under janet evans ..it was ivf i had..i didnt find the year wait long after years of trying it was a relief to know my time was soon


----------



## jo1985

i hope nobody minds me dropping in dnt really know what board to post this so ill put it to u ladies and anyone who is having tx at ivf wales the heath.  when u reach the top off the regoster how long untill tx commensess been told off open evenings cousnselling etc any idea i m on the long protocol for icsi??
any thing wud be grateful ty girls xxx jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jo

I think it was September when I had my open evening and in March I started my first tx. Once at the top of the list there was a short wait for the open evening. It is all a waiting game I am afraid. Good luck x


----------



## miriam7

welcome jo   when i reached top of list it all moved rather quick


----------



## jo1985

ah ty guys just really wanted to know how soon things start moving once reached the top off list. thank you all x


----------



## Jule

Hi Jo Welcome.  I had my evening in March and had my firrst cycle in June so not very long. Hopefully you wont have to wait too long, good luck


----------



## helen_26

Hi Jo. I'm on the list for ICSI to. Have been on the list only since March though. Good luck with everything.


----------



## jo1985

hey helen i been on list since last oct under janet evans nice to meet u good luck with everything to


----------



## kara76

hiya girls i hope your wait isn't too long

its good your found fertility friends as you can get clued up first


----------



## ButterCup Li

Hi Girls,
I have been trying for ages, but I have been told age 20 I will never be able to get pregnant natural way. I didnt have periods, only if I use spec. pills (I think hormones)
So I had done all my tests now and Ultrasound etc, My partner did sperm analyses and its OK. Now we have appointment on 28th July and will see all my test results and then doc will decide what to do with me. I just really don't want to wait whole year or more to be able to start my treatment 
But as you say they might put me on some medications and then time will go quicker and I will feel something is getting done and we are getting closer to big IVF and our baby


----------



## kara76

i understand how frustating the waiting can be and i hope come july you will get a plan


----------



## ButterCup Li

I know, so thats why I was thinking to chose to pay for IVF rather than wait for soooo long. What do you think?


----------



## ButterCup Li

How about you girls, is there anyone who chose to pay rather than wait for a year or two to get free IVF?


----------



## kara76

i chose to self fund while waiting for nhs cycle and i think alot of girls do this


----------



## ButterCup Li

So, can I still get IVF on NHS, if I do self fund IVF and if first IVF doesn't work, Would I still be entitle of nhs IVF? Or if first IVF on self fund works, but later on we would like to have second child, would  be able to get then nhs IVF?


----------



## popsi

hi buttercup

i waited for my 1st free go, then paid for 2nd go (but it was a cancelled cycle so only paid £700) good luck and hope you get called soon x


----------



## ButterCup Li

Popsi
But, what if I do other way around - go for first IVF and pay and just in case it doesn't work, could I still get second on nhs?

Or in other case, if I go for first IVF and pay for it and it is successful, could I still use second ivf on nhs for second child?


----------



## ButterCup Li

popsi
how long have you waited for you nhs ivf?


----------



## popsi

buttercup .. you can pay for first then if unsuccessful you get your free go on the NHS

If its successful i dont think you can then get your free go if you already have a child (but not 100% sure on this)

I waited 14 months for my nhs go but that was 2 years ago now, not sure of the waiting lists now x


----------



## ButterCup Li

popsi
So, I can still be on IVF waiting list for nhs IVF and the same time start self fund IVF and just incease if firs self fund IVF doesn't work, I still would be entitle for nhs IVF?
So, if I go for self fund IVF now, do I have to wait for that as well, or we can start treatment straight away after our second appointment on 28th July?


----------



## popsi

yes you can have it done privately now, and still remain on the NHS list if its unsuccessful i do believe, you would be able to start pretty soon, id you decide to privately fund you can ring them for an appointment ASAP and then get them to clarify it all for you.... i am sure someone else (KARA) will be around soon to make sure what i am saying is right x


----------



## ButterCup Li

I have my appointment on 28th July, so will get my tests and everything. I guess then doctor will let me know what is what and what treatment I need and about nhs ivf and then we can tell them we want to be on list but we will start self fund the same time?!
Also with self fund, can we pay bit by bit or all 3500 has to be paid in once?


----------



## popsi

buttercup.. it all has to be paid together before egg collection hun, the drugs are bought a few weeks before, it may be work going to your GP to ask them to fund these, mine did and saved almost a thousand pounds, others dont but worth a visit


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies,
I'm just back from holiday and have missed out on what's going on with all of you.  Sorry haven't managed to read back as suffering from major jet lag right now and feel spaced out!  
I just wanted to check in and say Hi.  Hope everyone is well.   
I will catch up properly later.
xx


----------



## jo1985

hi cardiff laura where u been away to ne where nice?? brought the sun back with u i hope lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everybody I am getting so so stressed got an exam next week that so not ready for really worried so if any of you know their health science stuff how about sitting it for me lol Hope you all well x


----------



## kara76

good luck pix i hate exams maybe that why i did crap at school

hiya jo

laura i bet you had an amazing time


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara x


----------



## miriam7

same here was crap in exams   hope you had a lovely relaxing holiday laura


----------



## Laura36

Jo, I went to San Francisco.  It was fab, lovely & sunny too.  But the jet lag is horrible. Don't want to do any long haul flights for a while!

Pix, good luck with your exam.  I used to cheat by writing notes inside my pencil case     I just don't see the use in remebering everything off by heart.  Or I used to write essays beforehand and remember them off by heart paragraph by paragraph.  Then just get in the exam and write it all out & hope I could make it fit the question.  Not a great plan but I was a bit lazy with my revision.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## PixTrix

oo I like the pencil case idea!! Apart from practical piano exams havent done proper exam in ages. Oh well got to the point now of can either fail or pass what the heck!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Welcome back Laura   Hope you had a lovely time. Good to see you are cycling again soon - Good luck to you.  

Pix - Good luck for your exam - I dont envy you. 

Buttercup Li - we self funded before our NHS go - but would have lost our NHS go if it had been successful. 

Hi Jo - I have replied to your other thread about timescales 

Popsi - hope you are feeling better 

Hello everyone I've missed


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Taffy.  Wow, you are down regging for a long time!  Hope your next baseline goes to plan and you can get started on stimms.


----------



## kara76

well my new mobile and laptop is ordered and now i have to rush around getting my car mot'd as its out today which is a real big pain in the ****

i really could have done wthout it, my house is a pig sty and i had things to do boo boo


----------



## popsi

kara.. at least your keeping busy hun and today will fly for you x


----------



## Jule

Sorry i not been on here properly for ages, i plan to try and come on more regular.

Welcome back Laura sounds like you had a nice time?  Bet your gutted to be back.  When do you start your next cycle?

Taffy hope you are feeling ok, when are you planning to have EC?

We have beeoked our holiday and going to cornwall on 22 nd June for 5 days and the following weel we have booked to go to London for 3 days and we are going to see Phantom of the Opera.  Looking forward to our breaks, they are well and truly needed.  Also going to fin Guys Hospital while we are there as thats where we will need our tx.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Jule. Yes gutted to be back from hols but I'm not back at work til Friday so another day off tomorrow first.  I'm starting norithisterone 18th July and EC provisionally booked for week of 10th August.  I'm just hoping to get to EC this time!    that the DHEA is doing something to my decrepid ovaries  
Glad you have a plan even though you have to wait.  Your holidays sound great, enjoy!


----------



## Jule

Yes will do really looking forward to them.

WOwo not long for you now then.  Only another month for the norethisterone-good luck, time will pass so quickly for you.  August will come so quickly for you.  Hopefully the DHEA would have done the job for you and you'll make lots of lovely follicles.

Did you only go to San Francisco or did you travel around.  I bet it was boiling out there?


----------



## Laura36

We were only there 5 days so stayed in the city although did visit Sausilito across the bay plus Alcatraz.  It was lovely weather, about 22 degrees and sunny every day.  We ate loads though so I need to lose some weight now before cycling!


----------



## Jule

lol isnt that always the way but thats what holidays are all about eating and drinking.  Sounds really nice and hot.  Glad you enjoyed,  At least you are now nice and refreshed ready to try again


----------



## miriam7

nothing wrong with eating lots on holiday laura    jule glad you have booked yours be nice for you both to get away and relax


----------



## kara76

all this holiday talk is making me jealous lol


----------



## miriam7

i know i would love a beach holiday.. but a caravan somewhere here would do!


----------



## Laura36

To be honest it was really fab but I def think no more long flights for me for ages. I am so scared of flying but try not to let it stop me going places.  I get really anxious and DH gets cross as I can't talk to him or sleep or anything as I'm too nervous.  

Next year Scotland I think and hopefully that'll be us and a little one


----------



## kara76

i find flying so boring but can understand your fear hun and it must be horrid to feel that way


----------



## miriam7

i cant stand flying either just about manage a flight to spain ...went to america years ago but slept!


----------



## jo1985

ah i love fluing just never have the money to go abroad was caravan again for us this yr went in may and going again in july so jealous off ur hols abroad but hey cant beat cwtched up in caravan with the love off ur life and bottle off wine lol


----------



## loeytom85

Hi all im new hear just wandering how may ivf treatments you get at cardiff ivf as swansea have sent me an email saying your only entitled to 1 treatment? Im on the list just 24 and D/P is 24 he has low sperm count 2 tests below 1 million and 2 below 4 million motility between 8% and 60% i think
Nice to read through the past conversations and see that there is happy news at the end of all this treatment.

Louise


----------



## ebonie

Hello loeytom   welcome to ivf wales board hun wishing you loads of luck, i think you only have one free ivf on the nhs hun  

Hello to the rest of you girls im sorry i havent been on much lately   hope you are all ok 

i had to take my dog lucy to the vets today   she has a lump on her belly, she has to have a operation to have it removed on monday the vet said its most probably a mammory tumour   im gutted the vet was pretty optimistic ,But will nowmore when they do the operation , She have never stayed at the vets before , she will be gutted, i cried all the way this morning just taking her there , i just pray that we have caught it early enough .  Im sorry for the me post but mostly everything i hear about that dreaded word always ends in bad news   my sisters dog had cancer of the mammory glands , and she died..


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. darling you know how i feel i have told you, i am here and totally understand how you are feeling its horrible when our fur babies are not well, me and Pops will be   for her xxx

love to everyone, cant stop as off to make lovely cooked breckie of bacon, eggs and mushrooms.. its great being able to eat lol


----------



## miriam7

try not to worry emm like ive said my dog had the same and her lump was massive she was ok after it was removed ..i hate going to vets too   welcome louise unfortunetley we do only get the 1 ivf in wales


----------



## ebonie

Thank you popsi and miriam   for your kind words i suppose it is going to be a long weekend waiting to see the outcome from the op. Miriam i hope she will be ok like ur dog hun  

Popsi i hope you enjoyed your breakfast


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Louise.  Sorry it's just one IVF on the NHS - good luck!

Em, so sorry that Lucy is not well.  I hope it all goes ok. Is the op today?


----------



## ebonie

Thank you laura no the operation is on monday, She just had a consultation today god help what i will be like on monday!!


----------



## kara76

ebonie oh hunni, try and out some trust in the vets, i know how much of a worry it must be and im here if you need a chat. our fur babies are part of the family hugs

louise welcome


----------



## Lou F ❁

Kara how u get on at review ??


----------



## kara76

hun it was great


i cycle in july for ec 3rd ish of august

how are you?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everybody hope you all ok. I have been spoiled rotten for my birthday 2day. Was made to stay in bed while DP got up to see to the dogs and secretly decorate the dining room with banners and balloons and cake, This was followed by a lovely cooked breakfast. Then I was sent off to have my hair done and he met me to go to the new animal shop and was treated to couple of new skirts and a hoody. After I went to my nephews sports day DP suprised me with an ipod touch and other goodies. Then tonight a gang of us went out for a lovely meal so have had a fab day. All the way with PMA this is my last birthday without a baby


----------



## miriam7

oh pix sorry didnt know it was your b'day so  sounds like you have had a lovely day and been spoilt ..i think jeff needs to take some tips of your hubby


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Miriam. Ah he tries his best  and came up trumps today, sure it be back to normal tomorrow


----------



## Taffy Girl

Emma - so sorry to hear about your pooprly pup - hope her op goes well next week and that she'll soon be on the mend.  

I am off to the v-e-t with Jasper today - he fell down the stairs whilst running around like a loon with his blanket last night. hes limping this morning - I think he's ok but will feel better if he's checked over - they are such a worry aren't they?  

Pix a belated   to you - sounds like you had a lovely day 

Hello everyone else!


----------



## kara76

pix happy birthday hun


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks girls.

Oh em   so heartbreaking when our poochies are poorly. Hope her op goes well. I know of dogs who have recovered well from this op. Will be thinking of you on monday.

Taffy hope Jasper is ok. He sounds as mad as my Susie and Pixie!

Welcome Loise. 

Looks like a whole day of revision for me how boring!


----------



## Laura36

Sorry Pix, Happy Birthday for yesterday


----------



## Queenie1

em so sorry to hear about lucy hope her op goes well next week.

louise welcome

taffy hope your jasper is ok.

i was really frightened about flying until i my brother booked me a flight to visit him in australia and i went. i have been able to fly any where now and i'm quite calm and relaxed.


----------



## miriam7

evening all ...everyone seen the news bout clinic giving wrong embryo to woman ...whats your views ..i cant see how it could be mixed up in first place and shocked woman ended up having an abortion


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam, it's not good is it.  But I'm sure since then things will have improved loads.  They are very on the ball with witnessing as far as I can tell.  Terrible for both sides, imagine having ET then getting told it was the wrong embryo. Although I guess that woman's true embryo's were still there for her to have later on perhaps - that is if they were able to be frozen and defrosted.  Doesn't bear thinking about but luckily is very very rare.

Hope everyone's enjoyed the sun today!  I don't want to go to work tomorrow, having a Sunday night thing


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i have seen the news and as always they have twisted certain things

the lady who received the embryo by mistake did NOT have an abortion as they would like you to think, a pregnancy was prevented.

i know it was an isolated incident and protocols were put in place. I think anyone that has has treatment at clinic now how vigorous the witnessing. i feel for all involved including clinic.


----------



## sinny

Hi guys

I had a couple of failed IUIs and gave up after that, told i needed to lose 3 stones and lost most of it and then told I would have to wait until I came to the top of the waiting list for IVF.  I will be 38 this year, can I still get NHS treatment? How long is the waiting list?

If anyone can help i would be really be grateful

Lisa


----------



## Laura36

Me too, feel sorry for the staff.  Anyone can make a mistake and it's good that the proper safeguards are now in place.  Unfortunately it won't help me with my MIL who is always trying to encourage us to go elsewhere - apparently someone's sisters niece moved onto another clinic and they were much better........ and many more tales like that one    I think she talks to anyone she meets about us!


----------



## kara76

hiya sinny

well done for getting to the top of the list

you would need a BMI of 30 i believe to quailify for ivf on the nhs, have you got an appointment now your top of the list?


----------



## kara76

laura why does she want you to move?

i have thought about moving clinics before but that just brings a load of stree along with it as the travelling etc would be a nightmare

some people change clinics are have success yet i bet it would have worked if they had stayed where there at


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Lisa   

Miriam, how is your lovely Maia doing?  Is she sleeping well so you get some rest through the night?

Kara, she's just been told by various people that 'they wouldn't use Cardiff' or 'it's not got a good reputation'.  Even one doctor who told her it wasn't any good. These are mostly random strangers, friends of friends.  I think most of the info is based on years ago when it wasn't so good.  I'm really happy with the clinic. I would only go elsewhere if we were to need/try donor eggs and then overseas seems best.
My MIL really means well and wants the best for us but it's a pain constantly having to defend the clinic. I'm convinced she's expecting it to fail as she thinks we should go to Bristol.  I agree travelling would be a pain and all for a few % points difference.  I like the fact that I know most of the nurses in Cardiff now and they know my history.  And for me I have actually only had 1 real IVF and it worked!


----------



## sinny

Sorry Kara.

I didn't make myself clear. 

I was told I had been removed from the list and had to lose the weight before I went back on.  My weight is creeping back up, how long will it take to get to the top of the list?  Am I too old for NHS treatment now?  I am a bit scared to try again, it just takes so much out of you emotionally. 

I havent been on here for a couple of years. I want to give it one last try.  I should contact the clinic but its much less threatening on here

Lisa


----------



## kara76

laura yes i agree knowing the staff is half the battle

im sure every ivf clinic has good and bad point, ive been at clinic for 4 years and much has improved in that time


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192735.60

this thread could be useful, i believe the waiting list is around a year to 18months long and you have to have treatment before you turn 40 to have it funded

ivf is a struggle and im sure losing weight is hard work. they like you to be within a good weight as being over weight can reduce the success rate of ivf

i would give them a call and have a chat with them, im sure they will give you advice, i know one of the nurses jodie was running a weight lose group maybe she coould help


----------



## sinny

Thanks so much, thats a big help.  I actually work at UHW but have been too shy to go in.  MAybe go tomorrow.

thanks Kara

Lisa x


----------



## kara76

try not to be shy , go and speak with someone and see what they say, they might be busy but try not to be put of by that.

i would ask to speak with a nurse.....don't waste time waiting go and see them

got to go to bed

lets us know how it goes

night all


----------



## miriam7

hope you get to speak to someone  sinny... i think the clinic are very good at checking our identities i wonder if the embryo was labelled wrong in the little stick they keep them in ... laura maia is getting  real good in the nights shes knackered tonight as we have been to a communion of my freinds boy so was out all afternoon... shes supposed to have her first injections in morning but she has sniffles so im going to ask if we can put it off for now


----------



## Cath34

Well I agree with the girls as regards checking the identities of the patients. I have always found them very thorough, although I think this incident happened before I joined the clinic. I think all of the staff are great there and the only reason I have moved to London is to investigate immune issues and I'm glad I did. I will do a cycle in London now just to try a different way of treating me and   it works. I also thought about the travelling but I'm managing it and its nothing when you get told you have to go to Greece x2 for an injection before treatment and going there and back in day!!!!!!!! Crazy stuff!!!!!! It makes London a walk in the park!!!!


----------



## kara76

greeece and back in a day is pretty mental stuff lol

im at home yay yay got loads to do, really need to get some housework done


----------



## jaynee

this  situation at cardiff has not suprised me at all.
but thats just my opinion.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Did anyone hear the couple on radio 2 today who had the problem with their egg transfer at ivf wales?

sarah


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

ps The reason i ask is because i was on the show too  i was coming back from driving my other half off for work and heard the phone in on Jeremy Vine and thought someone should balance the argument with a positive view of the clinic. I get these rants now and again but never get on air...then i was live on Radio 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Blow me... I got the presenters name wrong (Jeremy is on hols) and then my phone started to brake up so they cut me off...     I have so much to say but when suddenly i was on air i started babbling  rubblish lol

Sarah


----------



## kara76

jaynee you are entitled to your opinion

sarah oh thats a shame i didn't hear it, good for you for speaking to them


----------



## kara76

jaynee may i ask why you are not surprised by it?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

I think i did get my starting point across that the i am happy with the clinic but think only my goldfish heard the rest lol x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No doubt everyone feels really sympathetic towards the couple, but I am amazed that they are happy to go on the national and local news with their story. If they are that upset about it, I'm surprised they want to talk about it so publicly, I know I wouldnt. They must also know that they will send loads of women into panic about whether IVF is right for them. I'm sure that the clinic have learned their lessons so in fact, its probably a lot safer now than before this error.

Hope its not worrying any of you girls.


----------



## kara76

sazzle lol, if i have heard i might have called up too.

mrs thomas your post is prefect huni, there are thoughts in my head that i can't really share online.

this was human error and that happens with anything in this world, the clinic did the right thing and were honest about this. the couple are going to get identified as im sure if you knew them you would realise it from the news report.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Mrs Thomas said:


> No doubt everyone feels really sympathetic towards the couple, but I am amazed that they are happy to go on the national and local news with their story. If they are that upset about it, I'm surprised they want to talk about it so publicly, I know I wouldnt. They must also know that they will send loads of women into panic about whether IVF is right for them. I'm sure that the clinic have learned their lessons so in fact, its probably a lot safer now than before this error.
> 
> Hope its not worrying any of you girls.


I agree. I remember doing loads of research to check which clinic i was going to use and stories like this would have made me run a mile but if anyone is reading this who is concerned i would say that my experience of the clinic has been very good..

Sarah


----------



## Shellebell

I was just coming on to check everyone is OK  
Sazzle ~ I heard you hun, welldone


----------



## kara76

hiya shell 

i think we are all fine.

is there anyway we can hear you online sarah?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

kara76 said:


> mrs thomas your post is prefect huni, there are thoughts in my head that i can't really share online.


I was trying to be diplomatic Kara, but you get what I feel.


----------



## kara76

im feeling you hun.

god i hate housework lol


----------



## Shellebell

Usually the show ends up online play again thingie that evening or the following day


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

i hope not lo...  it wasnt a good start getting the presenters name wrong lol.  i was just checking and you can hear it on bbci player i think.


----------



## kara76

can someone post a link?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeh, you usually LOL.


----------



## kara76

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00l2j7d/Jeremy_Vine_15_06_2009/

110mins in
here is it girls

/links


----------



## kara76

jaynee said:


> kara - because in my experiance there every time i went they never seemed to what i was there for.
> ie: they took me in for a scan when i was there for somthing else which did not require a scan at that point.
> 
> and as for telling the couple the truth they may have in the end but in the begining they were told that there embroy had been destroyed in an accident in the lab!
> 
> THEY COULD NOT ORGANISE A P*** UP IN A BREWERY.


i disagree

sorry i pressed send lol opps

im sorry you had a bad experience and i hope you have found a clinic more suited to you


----------



## kara76

you did well hun

it seems most professionals are speaking out too


----------



## kara76

great news jaynee you must be over the moon.


----------



## miriam7

congratulations jaynee ...just wondering if you have had treatment at cardiff and wernt impressed how come you posted in feb that you were looking into treatment there


----------



## popsi

i have seen and heard the news and i kind of aggree with all the posts, I had very good and very bad experiences there (when they had the wrong persons notes twice !!!) .. its alarming for couples I am sure especially when they are saying that there were 2 near misses also, but everyone has different reasons for their opinions i guess, i always said that I would not return to the clinic if ever I tried again, this was down to other reasons also though, as i think sometimes a change is good 

hope eveyone is ok, and enjoying this stunning weather, i am loving it

Kara.. you should be resting not cleaning x

congrats jaynee x

love to everyone else

ebonie.. thinking of you darling xx


----------



## kara76

ebonie any news huni?


----------



## miriam7

shes pickin up dog now seems shes ok


----------



## popsi

miriam.. thats brilliant i have text her but obviously she is out xx i am so happy


----------



## kara76

thanks miriam thats great news


----------



## miriam7

shes prob used all her txts lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies ive picked her up she is ok , just very doped up lol she is like a child though she is shattred but wont give in lol 
They have sent the lump of for testing but the vet is sure its not a aggressive form of cancer, Earlier on the phone though the woman i spoke to said that it was begnin, so i guess i just have to wait for results in a week or so. 
She decided to come in to season as well so they couldnt spay her, She will be spayed in 3 months   She wont be my friend now lol she is already looking at me as if to say where did u take me   I feel much happier now she is home. Just got to wait for the results in a week    ....


I will be back laters !!


----------



## kara76

ebonie i am so please lucy is home


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear lucy is home. hope you get good results.   for lucy


----------



## popsi

I have just realised that the incident in IVF wales was the same day as my 1st EC.. guess it expains why we waited forever to see an embriologist and were told Lyndon was busy !! ...  

Ebone.. landed about Lucy honey xxx


----------



## miriam7

so glad op went well .. emm i think she will be ok im sure if they think it was cancerous they would of said ...no wonder they were busy ..what was the date popsi ?


----------



## popsi

Miriam.. said on the news 5th December 2007 x


----------



## Jule

Em hope your dog is ok, ive only just read about it.  Hope you are ok?


----------



## sinny

Hi all

After plucking up the courage to go to the clinic, I got down there and they were closed today. i will try again tomorrow, wish me luck.

Lisa


----------



## kara76

lisa sorry i completely forgot i think they are closed til thursday

sorry and good luck


----------



## sinny

Hi Kara

Thats OK, I had just built myself up to go down there and then they were closed.  Maybe better to leave it a week or two until the dust settles  a bit down there.  I have always been treated really well by the staff. I think they do remarkably well under a lot of pressure.

I have worked out I will have to lose 2.5 stones which is manageable if i set my mind to it. So maybe there is still light at the end of the tunnel.  

thanks again


----------



## miriam7

good luck with the weight loss sinny ...theres a getting healthy thread on here where  everyone motivates each other


----------



## sinny

Thanks Miriam, 

I have had a look.  I feel like I have something to aim for now.  It will be good to have some support


----------



## mimi41

Sinny join me on the detting healthy thread, i have lost nearly 2.5 stone since jan so it is a realistic goal

Re the clinic i'm holding back my views because i don't want to upset anyone.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## kara76

michelle thats not like you lol

i feel like you are have to refrain due to it being an open forum !!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

Morning all  

Just a quick one to send   to everyone, hope our all ok and enjoying the sunshine 

xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello popsi   im ok hun how r u ?
I wish i could sit outside but i have builders out there building a wall , Distrupting my sunshine lol 
Are u topping up ur tan or sitting under a  umbrella lol

How is everyone else this morning  hope you are all ok !!


----------



## popsi

hiya eb

I am topping up the tan in a minute lol.. just been to the shops so back now and out to sunbathe for a bit before i go back to work next week  , how is the little patient there today xx


----------



## kara76

queenie

i see you have a follow up on thursday? 

you feeling ok about it?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for asking kara. yes looking forward to see what je has to say why this cycle didn't work. i have written some questions out for her . have asked if there are any test/scans i should have and if a different protacol would be better have some other questions but i still find all this a lot to understand and not sure what i should ask or suggest as i find that you have to suggest things to get them done.


----------



## kara76

at my last appointment they had a clear plan for me and they might well do for you hun

i think that looking at your protocol would be a good place to start


----------



## Queenie1

cheers kara i hope they do have a plan


----------



## kara76

you know you want to go again so its a matter of getting the protocol right for you and hopefully the DHEA would help with the grainy eggs


----------



## popsi

Just saying morning to everyone, its quiet in here the last couple of days, either that or nobody is talking to me   LOL!!

Hope everyone is ok, i am off shopping today for the elusive silver shoes again !! have bought a pair of black ones as back up but still looking, and gonna buy a nice outfit for the weekend too i think

Eb. . . how is lucy honey xx


----------



## kara76

hiya

im here is work, quiet cause im feb up!

emma hope lucy is ok


----------



## popsi

kara.. sorry our fed up hun, i expect work will start getting busy now the summer is here x


----------



## kara76

yeah its busy but not too bad


----------



## miriam7

morning ... hope you find some shoes today  popsi    im sat in my mums keeping an eye on her cat apparently she was missing last night but came back and didnt seem right.. she has ate some food but her heartbeat is racing really really fast so much i can see her fur moving round her chest.. i think a trip to vets is on the cards ... i hate taking them!


----------



## popsi

miriam.. hope your mums cat will be ok xx


----------



## kara76

miriam i hope your mums cat is ok hun

our pets are so important


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies sorry i didnt come back  on , 
Lucy is fine her cut i healing lovely thank god   She is still a bit picky with her food she is on tins of tuna now, as wont eat anything else and she loves tuna  

Popsi , I hope you find your silver shoes hun   Try in new look and Next you never know you might be lucky   

Kara~Hope Your day at work is not going to bad hun  

Miriam~I hope your mums cat is ok , I wonder if something happened when she went missing , And she is still scared   I hope shes ok now   

Massive hugs to everyone else


----------



## kara76

emma

work is always pretty poop

im so glad lucy is ok and is getting her fave meal, we do spoil them dont we.


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara i've just been looking at your questions for you follow up app and you asked for estradiol test. what is this as wondering if i should ask for it as i haven't had that test done.


----------



## kara76

i asked for fsh and lh hunni

amh tends to be the best indicator now yet i think given your last cycle i would ask for a day 1 to 3 fsh


----------



## Queenie1

i had fsh and lh last may by my gp. whats the difference between those and estradiol


----------



## kara76

it the same test hun and they always do them together as they look at the scale between the 2

this can change each month unlike amh


----------



## Queenie1

cheers kara it all gets so confusing especially when they have different names!!!!


----------



## kara76

my question was worded different and should have read fsh and lh but i kept changing the dam things lol


----------



## Queenie1

cheers i'm just going through my questions and trying to make sure i haven't forgotten anything. my mind goes blank when i get in there.


----------



## kara76

i just hand them my questions so i don't forget

do this lol


----------



## popsi

good luck with your follow up tomorrow Queenie x


----------



## kara76

im off for a bath cause im a stinker

good luck hun and can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## miriam7

hope all your questions are ready queenie and you get a plan of action tomorrow   cat seems ok for now heart still racing tho we are seeing how she goes and keeping an eye on her ... emma i thought it was cats that eat tuna not dogs


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies evening to u all im doing some shopping for my m8 s wedding in sep only now found out that its happening so bout stuff today plus ordered my man his tie so we can be matching lol. hope u and all ur pets r doing fine me lizards and cats r ok expect one lizard off her food  hope she eats soon 

joxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - good luck for your follow up today. Hope that you get the answers to all your questions and that they come up with a plan for you to  move on with. Will be thinking of you x

Hi to everyone else  - hope all the pups, moggies and other animals are on the mend


----------



## Cath34

The best of luck for today Queenie. I hope you get some positive feedback.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all thanks for your good wishes.

had my appointment and je said i had 2 options to either up my dosage of drugs or donor egg( was not expecting that as have not thought whether i would want to do that route). i went for up dosage so doing short protocol with 450 menopur (back on menopur as at least i produced more follicles with that compared to puregon) i came out feeling a little disappointed as i felt that some of je answers to my questions were a bit wishy washing ( sorry can't think of the correct term) she did  explain more about what my eggs were like which has upset me a bit as really they sounded c**p and now feel    as iam starting to think that i'll never have a baby. when i asked about any more test eg bloods fsh etc i felt that she said yes just to keep me happy!!!

dh is in work and could do with a hug and now i've burt my tea. not a good day.


----------



## Cath34

Oh Queenie hun, I'm so sorry you dont feel good about your meeting. I hate it when they are vague. Will you consider more tests? You could do like I have and go and have a consultation with Dr Gorgy in London and see if he recommends any specific testing for you and then cycle in IVF Wales as usual? Its a thought as I know Cardiff didn't offer me any help after 4 failed ccyles, in face JE suggested London for specific testing. Dont think its all over hun, always worth getting  a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks cath, i don't no if there is anything they can do for poor egg quality. which clinic is dr gorgy at.


----------



## popsi

queenie honey .. dont have any words of advice honey just wanted to give you a big big  , and dont give up you never know this time could be the one for you and your DH xxx concentrate on this go now and dont think it wont work xx have you been taking DHEA ? xx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks popsi. yes i have started taking it. i told je i had starting taking it 3x25mg and she asked where i got it from so i said internet and showed her the bottle and said is this right and she said it looked right. but didn't give me much confindance that it was the right one.


----------



## miriam7

sorry your not feeling to happy with your appoinment queenie but you gotta stay positive maybee the bigger dose will do the trick


----------



## Jule

Sorry Queenie your appt didnt go as expected but at least she gave you options and you have a plan for your way forward.  Good luck with it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Queenie - hope you are feeling a little better about things today   
Try and keep positive. They must feel there is a chance that it will work next time on a higher dose/different protocol or this would not have been given to you as an option       Have you got any idea of dates for your treatment yet - or are you going to do the DHEA for a bit longer first? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok  
x


----------



## mimi41

Queenie sorry your upset and hope your next cycle is successful


----------



## kara76

queenie

try and stay postive hun, they are there to tell us our options and you were given 2 options so there is a chance it will work for you with a higher dose and of course short protocol will help too

IVF throws things us at that we don't expect and this sends us into a panic (does me), this is such an important process for us and we want that end result so bad and you know what, we will get it hun some way, some how

you try and keep your chin up


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for you messages. still i little upset today and can't stop thinking about donor eggs and would i consider it. so many questions. like you have said i must concentrate on this cycle and try and keep positive.

any way dh is not working today so he is taking me out to my favourite mexican restaurant tonight to cheer me up.


----------



## kara76

queenie hun i can understand some of your thoughts right now, i had a good sob while sat in traffic. I was thinking about donor eggs too at the time. like you im gona try and focus of this next cycle

jeez hun i have just seen your AMH , did they or could they explain your poor response?


----------



## Queenie1

JE didn't say much about why i didn't respond talked mostly about my eggs. i asked about my amh and she said that it was normal didn't say anything else.( should take you with me kara and you could ask more questions for me ) she said my eggs were all grainy and that when they did the icsi they said that there is a resistance when the needle goes in but with my she said there wasn't ( her words "like going into butter")

sending    to you


----------



## kara76

thats strange and i haven't a clue about buttery eggs

its amazing what they can feel when doing icsi. try and stay postivewhich i know is hard. if your heart is telling you to go on you should.


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm off to get ready to go for my mexican meal. yum yum

speak tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

enjoy

im off to play poker and drink


----------



## ANDI68

Been trying to catch up, it's like going back to work after a holiday with all those emails!!!

Thanks for all your kind words of support girls.

x


----------



## miriam7

hope you have had nice night out queenie and kara ...hiya andi hope you are doing ok


----------



## miriam7

well ive had a poop start to the day took scrappy the cat to vets on thur they said thyroid problem and sent her home with tablets we managed to get get her to eat thur and fridays but yesterday she was looking real bad and wouldnt eat and cant even keep water down ..took her to different vets this morn for a £70 emergency fee just to look at her and they have done full blood count which shows she has renal failure and a heart murmer there tryin to treat her with drip flushing the kidneys out if she dont improve we are going to have to put her down.. i love my pets but hate it when they get old and things like this happen


----------



## Queenie1

oh miriam i'm so sorry to hear about scrappy. it awful when things like this happen. i hope the drip helps and that she improves.


----------



## kara76

oh miriam i really hope the drip works


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i an hoping your cat gets better, its heartbreaking  

sorry not around much I am quite poorly, have a really bad throat infection and belly in quite a bit of pain too x docs for me tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok popsi ...no news of vets yet i will be ringing at 3 to see how shes doing


----------



## Taffy Girl

Miriam - hope its goods news from the vets about Scrappy and that she'll soon be on the mend

Popsi - sorryto hear your unwell - hope you'll be feeling much better soon - you've had a run of it - Get well soon ..... in time for your panel date      

Queenie - hope you have had a nice weekend - and are feeling more positive about things soon. 

Kara - how are you doing hun? Hope you are ok  

Jule - hope you and hubby have a lovely holiday. Think the weather is supposed to be nice for you.  

Andi, Cath, Laura and everyone Ive missed - hope you are all doing ok 

x x x


----------



## Queenie1

miriam i hope you have had good news from the vet.

popsi sorry to hear your still not feeling well, really hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, 
Been offline for a few weeks and have been trying to catch up. Seems most of you have been having a really bad time since I was last one, I really hope things start to improve for you all.

After my BFN, we booked a last minute deal to Orlando and really had a holiday of a lifetime. It was so busy that we didn't get the chance to think about things. We swam with dolphins, snorkled, fed giraffes and got wet lots! Came home last Sunday then went to see Take That on Tuesday night and since then I have been sleeping lots. Off to my parents in Scotland on Wednesday so its all go.

We have had our follow up appointment postponed by a week so that gives us more time to think about questions etc

Miriam, I hope your cat is improving, its horrid waiting on that call.


----------



## mimi41

Josiejo i saw take that on tuesday night, they were like little ants from where we were sitting.  Glad you had a good holiday

Miriam i hope your cat is ok

Kara how are you

Queenie i've heard of squishy eggs do you think it could be the same

Taffy hi

Hi to everyone, i can't remember who is on this thread


----------



## kara76

hiya josie wow your holiday sounds lovely, just want you needed i bet

michelle how am i, well im ok ish

my parents are going on hols in sept and have an apartment with a sofa bed and they can even upgrade to a 2 bedroom place, im considering getting my passport renewed cause if this next tx goes tits up i will either need a break or i will have a break down

where are work are having the film crew and director for robin hood in yet i couldn't give a toss, everyone was all excited not me though, i am finding it hard to even chat with people, just can't be bother with their problems, you know the type how they need a new front door or a carpet **** like that......


----------



## Laura36

Aww Kara, hope you're ok hun.  Always good to get your passport ready in case you want to get a last minute deal.  Your tx will go brilliantly and you'll be going on hols with a bump!    

Miriam, any news on scrappy yet?  It's really sad when pets get so ill.  Hope you get some positive news.

Josiejo, your hol sounds lovely.  I love giraffe's!

Popsi, hope you're feeling better?

Michelle, Taffy, Ebonie, Jule, Queenie, Andi - Hello


----------



## Jule

Well im finding it hard to keep up with everyone.  Sorry Miriam Scrapppy not well, what has happened?

Kara hope your ok, make sure you get that passport, a holiday will be well needed for you both  

Queenie hope your ok  

Michelle you are doing brilliant with your weight, cant belive how much you have lost, i wont recognise you on the next meet   

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

  Speak in a week


----------



## miriam7

thanks for asking ladies .. im not happy vet didnt phone so i rang them at 4 and spoke to nurse who said she was same and they would ring later when the staff were leaving for update ..didnt get a call again so i rang vets at 8 and went through to emergancy vet who had addmited her she didnt know no one had updated me anyway shes still not looking good shes had injection to try get her to eat and treatment to get rid of build up in kidneys doesnt seem to be working .. she said she could die in night or if no improvment tomorrow gunna have to put her down ..im gutted shes on her own overnight they just get checked at midnight so ive said if shes any worse to ring us no matter what time so i can be with her when she goes


----------



## mimi41

Kara, sorry your feeling poop, go get that passport and take a holiday.  Have some fun, and try to forget about this f*cking ivf (easier said than done but worth a try).

Hope everyone is ok and i will try to catch up later


----------



## Taffy Girl

Miriam - hope theres better news about scrappy this morning     

Kara - sounds like a holiday could be just what the dr ordered. I would not survive this without my hols to look forward to. 
Hope you are doing ok. 

Josiejo - welcome back - your holiday sounds great.


----------



## kara76

miriam how is scrappy? your post is so very sad and i hope she has managed to pull through


----------



## Cath34

The best of luck Taffy for today. Hope you have some lovely follies  

Miriam, I really hope your cat is gonna pull through hun. I am a real animal lover and hate it when this time comes.


----------



## josiejo

Weren't they so good Michelle, we were down on the pitch and got a tip off to stay close to the 2nd stage. Ended up so close to them I was screaming like a teenager lol.

Miriam, I have my fingers crossed for Scrappy, I really hope there is some better news.

Kara, sort out your passport and get away no matter the outcome. It will really do you the world of good, its amazing what a change of scenery and some sun will do.

Off to start packing for my Scotland trip now, leaving tomorrow evening.


----------



## kara76

miriam any news hunni?

josie have a fab time is scotland, ive never been but really would love to go sometime


----------



## miriam7

its bad news about scrappy ..she hadnt improved at all we went to see her at 2ish she was even worse just laying there with dialated pupils she only just managed to lift her head so we had to end her suffering and put her down we have brought her home and buried her ...its so sad and cruel but im pleased she had a good life didnt suffer for long and lived till 16   kara i would book a holiday even its just a caravan one over here


----------



## popsi

just a really quick one as I am not feeling great at all, i have severe throat infection and HUGE (apparantly) glands, so have strong antibiotics and lots of pain  

just wanted to say to Miriam.. oh bless you but at least you were able to be with scrappy honey and bury her too and 16 is brilliant .. i know i will break my heart when something happens to Pops   x

kara.. sending you a big   honey and i agree with Miriam.. if you can have a little holiday anywhere i am sure it would do you good xx

Andi, michelle, jule, ebonie, laura, josie, cath, taffy and all you other ladies


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, I'm so sorry that Scrappy didn't make it.  16 is a really good age but it's horrible losing a precious pet.   

Popsi, sorry you're so poorly.   

Kara, have you sorted your passport yet?!  Or go to Scotland and you don't need one (will save £70 on new passport too!).  Scotland is beautiful although not unlike parts of Wales.

Taffy hope you got on well today.  I'll check the other thread now.


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies its mad how she got so ill so quick a week ago she scared my mum by bringing in a rat through the cat flap


----------



## mimi41

Miriam sorry about you cat.

Popsi hope you are better soon

Hi cardifflaura how are you, any plans for nxt tx


----------



## Laura36

Hi Michelle, yes doing short protocol starting end July.  I've been on DHEA since April so hoping that does something!  How are you doing?


----------



## mimi41

I'm fine thanks.  How you finding the dhea, its started mucking about with my cycle


----------



## kara76

miriam sorry to hear about scrappy and im sure that she had a wonderful happy and full life full of love, putting her to sleep was the last kind thing that you could have done for her.

im off to have a little cry for scrappy and you and family


----------



## miriam7

oh kara dont be to sad im ok suprisingly ..it was easy decision as there was nothing else that could be done she couldnt even eat ..i held her in last moments so she knew i was there


----------



## Cath34

Oh Miriam that is so sad. I'm glad you were with her when she died.   to you. x


----------



## ebonie

Miriam you know how i feel hun , I am so glad u was able to be with her   to you all!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Miriam - just seen this..... so sorry   
Hope you are OK


----------



## helen_26

So sorry about your cat miriam.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## josiejo

So sorry to hear about your cat Miriam.


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry Miriam


----------



## Queenie1

oh miriam i'm so sorry to hear about scrappy but at least now she is out of pain. so glad you were able to be with her. 

popsi so sorry to hear you are poorly hope the antibiotics work quickly for you 

kara i agree with everyone a holiday would do you good.


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies  popsi you feeling any better  ?


----------



## popsi

miriam... i am a little better, but still in lots of pain, and feeling    to day as should have been our panel (again!!) x hope your both ok xx


----------



## miriam7

sorry your not any better   not long now tho for panel


----------



## PixTrix

Oh hope you feeling better Popsi, panel will soon be here x


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry you're a bit down about the panel Popsi, try and focus on next month when you will be well enough for it then .. you will get your goal xx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi sorry to hear you are still not feeling well and are feeling down as well. hope you feel better soon and panel will soon be here and by then you will be feeling so much better


----------



## popsi

thanks for your kindness ladies, i am getting better now thankfully, spoke to social worker today (not ours as she is on holidays which I knew) and she confirmed panel time, date and place for us, so feeling a little less worried now, it can still be cancelled but   it will not be, she said that we should not be put back to another date again as its not fair x

hope your all ok xxx


----------



## PixTrix

that all starts going to plan now Popsi


----------



## miriam7

see popsi its not going to be cancelled yet again   glad you are feeling better


----------



## Cath34

Good news popsi, panel will soon be here. Keep positive hun. xx


----------



## kara76

popsi they will not cancel stay postive

this is meant to be and you will be fit and healthy for it too


----------



## miriam7

what you all think of the news ..i still cant believe it i bet people with tickets to see him are gutted


----------



## kara76

i flicked on my laptop this morning and gasped in shock

all these mega talented and famous people seem to die young. 

i like his early stuff before he went all weird


----------



## popsi

i think its really sad... was up till early hours this morning watching on sky news until it was confirmed, very sad news x


----------



## PixTrix

it is sad. When the news flash came on last night it kept flicking between him being in a coma and being dead and then it was confirmed.


----------



## ebonie

it is so sad i was in work when i heard last night a very sad loss to the world of music ! a and a very very sad loss for his family and friends 

How are you all keeping so sorry i havent been on line much  i hope everyone is ok though


----------



## popsi

oohh ebonie... look at you in your fancy colours    

andi.. how are you honey xx


----------



## ebonie

lol i joined the charter Vip today if u pay one months charter vip before 12 am tonight u will get two months free   bargain it is  
im good thanks popsi how are you chick ?

andi how are you i have just asked in relationships thread about that comp as well andi


----------



## ebonie

lol with the offer thats on today £3.99 for three months i thought id start to be posh for a few months its the only VIP i will get  

Im looking ladies for a bench or a garden feature for my mums and dads garden its their 45th wedding anniversary tomorrow . I know im a bit late   Any ideas ??


----------



## Jule

Oh no i just typed a really long email and i lost my connection and it has gone what a bummer.....

Pospsi how are you feelin, hope you are feeling better.

Kara hope you are feeling more positive now that you have a reason for your poor response.

Miriam really sorry to hear about your cat, hope you are feeling ok  

What terribly sad news about Michael Jackson, we only heard the news today when we were on our way home in the car from hols  

Well we had a lovel time and it was well and truly needed.  We feel so relaxed and saw loads of places, shame we couldnt stay for longer.  We went to a place called Port Issac and saw them filming Doc Martin, dont know if anyone watches it but we love it and it was amazing to see them filming while we were there.  Now we are looking forward to next week as we are off again to london for a few days.  Cant wait and we have booked to see a show.


----------



## miriam7

glad you had a nice break jule weather was ok for you too   emm i will buy the vip so i can get my gallery back need to add some more pics


----------



## Jule

em my 1st email answered about garden furniture.  Have you looked in B+Q, homebase and there also a nice place on heol y cyw, i havent been there for a while but they used to have nice things.

Also what about Argos, wilkinson, tesco, asda??


----------



## Jule

How are you Miriam?


----------



## miriam7

im fine went to bodyshop party in neighbours house last night and drank so feeling a bit rough


----------



## Jule

ooh thats nice bet its been ages since you had a proper drink


----------



## miriam7

yep not drank properly for well over a year and my tolerance is right down    this will make you laugh girls..my 2 brothers and my sister have gone to glastonbury and my 1 bro forgot to load his stuff out of his boot into other brothers car ...only realised when they got there last night no sleeping bag or stove or food   my poor mum and dad ended up driving it down there for them ..there so soft


----------



## Jule

oh my god and the traffuc was terrible queuing for miles, bet they were impressed, we saw the traffuc today and it was awful....


----------



## ebonie

Thank you jule i will look at them online  so glad u enjoyed ur holiday hun .. Does u all good to have a break from it all doesnt it    

Miriam your out of practise now for drink lol 
aww bless hwomany hours did it take them to get there and back


----------



## popsi

hi girls

i am good thanks, had a lovely day today one of my best friends came up for the afternoon with her 14 month boy and we had lots of fun, and tonight my other best friend called in (for a quick visit at 7.45pm!! she getting married next saturday and only called to pick up her place cards I had done) and her and her DF only just left !! 2 bottles of wine later and now i waiting for DH to come home, with orders to him to call in shop for more wine LOL !!

Jule.. hope your ok xx a holiday does wonders, even if its just a day or two away, after our final failed cycle last year we went to London for 4 days.. and it really was a massive turning point for us, we forgot all about tx and became the couple we were before all this horrible stuff ! xxxx

Miriam.. you need more practice hun, not like you x what is your brother like lol !

Em.. your a posh lady now xx have you been to wyevale for something for them, there is lovely stuff there 

Andi.. i am good thanks xx hope you had a nice bath x

oohh ... BB back on now .... glad Angel has gone she was one weird lady !!


----------



## kara76

welcome home jule

im so pleased you had a good hol


----------



## ebonie

aww popsi sounds like u have had a lovel day hun  
wheres the nearest wyevale to me??


----------



## popsi

ohhh look at me.. could not leave you alone Em !!


----------



## kara76

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

not pink writing 

ouch my eyes lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl we are posh tarts together  

kara whats wrong with pink writing lol


----------



## popsi

Kara... pink is lush lol !!! i though you were out tonight honey


----------



## kara76

i don't do pink lol

im waiting for a call to give someone a lift


----------



## ebonie

pink is good kara 

Be careful when ur driving tonigt kara /?? 

wheres the rest of u gone ??


----------



## miriam7

im still here been sorting maia out whilst flicking  betweeen glastonbury and michael jackson programs ..think its bed time soon tho


----------



## ANDI68

There's a Wyevale in Pyle Em


----------



## kara76

morning all

well im a little shattered but thankfully it wasn't too late and we were in bed by 01.15am yawn yawn

not really in the mood for work though lol, am i ever


----------



## popsi

morning all

kara glad your ok and not too tired x

andi.. hiya what you up to today  

ebonie.. hope you have luck with your prezzie hun xx

hi to everyone else,I have a bit of a hangover  , so having nice fish and chips for lunch to sort it out lol


----------



## kara76

you **** head popsi lol

i can't drink anymore, just don't like the taste really


----------



## popsi

i like the taste LOL ! but not very good at it lately lol, got a wedding all day next saturday to got to improve for then lol


----------



## kara76

that will be nice

i have 2 weddings coming up, 1 in august and 1 in september and my dad 60th, got to start thinking of a good present

i have a head ache, seems i always have one lately


----------



## miriam7

hope your headaches and hangovers are going lol what a sunny day


----------



## Taffy Girl

What a lot of chatting   
Lots to catch up on so will just say hi to everyone for now - hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine 

x


----------



## jo1985

hwy everyone hope all enjoying the sunshine hi taffy girl

kara i got a wedding hen party and my bday in aug sep so i with u on the present thing lol

hoep u all ok


----------



## ANDI68

I love a wedding, wine all day    No probs here with not liking the taste Kara  

Hi Popsi, been in A & E for 2 hours this lovely afternoon for DH to have his dressings changed.  I saw his hand ... yuck!!  He dropped a cast iron radiator on it Thursday and has stitches on 2 fingers and 1 finger glued.  He's very lucky his tendons weren't damaged and no broken bones, they don't look very pretty though and one is still weeping as it couldn't be stitched .. his fingers were a bit crushed.  Now I have to do the dressing changes, looking forward to that .... NOT

Hope you're feeling better now and it will soon be July  

Kara, take your foot off the gas a bit hunni

Did you get your prezzie Em?


----------



## popsi

ouch andi.. that sounds really painful poor pete, I know he was lucky but i bet he does not feel that way sometime !! ... yes I love a weding all day too, really looking forward to it as we are going with 7 of our very closest friends so its going to be mad but lots of fun, we staying there the night too which is great as we can fall into bed when we have had enough LOL, hope you have a lovely evening, nice night for a few glasses of wine


----------



## ebonie

hello ladies  it is a wonderful day isnt it . I Got the pressie for my mum and dad , i had it in seasons in brymenyn   i had a lush thick chunky benchand i had 30 quid of lol so what a bargain   all my bros and sis chipped in so we could buiy a nice one   My mum and dad was well chuffed with it !!
my mum said ill have our name engraved on the back i said they bloody do that when your dead    Nutter she is  

I hope you all are having a nice day what ever it is your doing!! Me darren and jack are going to sit on the balcony to have a drink soon!! (jacks on pop lol ) sounds bad dont it  

so what are you all up to this evening ??


----------



## popsi

ebonie..sounds a lovely bench but me and John are hysterical with the names LOL.. John said that they have them up the cemetry in memory of people LOL !! bless your mum, hey whats this with the balcony, how posh are you !!!! charter member and balcony, i dont know if i am worthy of talking to you hun lol


----------



## popsi

oh god sorry putrid colour lol


----------



## kara76

poor pete andi...got any pics? sorry im a sicko i know

ebonie your'll have to show me how to present shop im rubbish at shopping

popsi ouch ouch that hurts my eyes lol


----------



## ANDI68

Ouch too Popsi ... what an awful colour

Glad you got sorted Em

No pics sorry Kara ... you are sick lol  

Lovely day for a vino or two (bottles)


----------



## Jule

Morning everyone, hope you are all ok?

Glad you managed to get something for your parents em, dont know about the names though bless them  
(where is seaons in brymenyn)

I didnt get to see the garden yesterday as gardener busy cutting our trees down, he was there all day.  Had a nice BBQ t time with my sister and her family which was lovely.

Today plan to go to beach if it stays nice and try and top up the tan.  It would be nice to go to work and look like ive been away, even if it is only this country.  Hoping DH will be up for that though as he rolled in at 3am after going out on pi.. with his mates.  If not it will be the garden for me...


----------



## kara76

jule is it sunny there? there it overcast atm

im in work all day so i don't care lol, i have paper work today after ive helped in the restaurant that is boo boo yawn yawn how boring


----------



## Jule

lol you are funny Kara.  Yes overcast at mo but supposed to be nice later so hopefully after dinner when DH gets his **** out of bed.  Hes still sleeping at mo.  He rolled in at 3am and was asking if i wanted him to sing to me lol


----------



## kara76

lol so i assume you didn't want him singing lol brill

are you anywhere near clinic tomorrow? im there at 3pm


----------



## Jule

No i told him to get to sleep waking me up, and then he wanted to discuss the night with me....i think not...
Im off tom may go to mcarthur glen, fancy meeting for coffee


----------



## Jule

Well he just got up, doesnt remember much tho lol.

Im off to get dressed.  SPeak later


----------



## Jule

I mean im gonna get out of my pyjamas, i am dressed lol


----------



## PixTrix

Morning ladies. Glad you've got something on Jule lol 

Be thinking of you tomorrow Kara.

I better think of getting out of PJ's too. My nephew has informed me that he wants to go for a picnic. Took him over my friends for a pizza last night and he thought it would be a good idea for us all to have a picnic today!! Love him to bits.


----------



## kara76

jule i thought for a moment you were chatting while naked lol

yeah coffee sounds good hun, what time? i would like to nip in and see amanda before my appointment so would need to be in cardiff for about 115pm, takes say 30mins to get to amandas from you so how about 10.30, 11 ish?


all this pj talk is making me jealous


----------



## Jule

yes great can meet you 10.30 if that ok with you or can meet after your appt, whatever best.
Still in pj's at mo will change soon.

Morning pix, picnic sounds good i'd like to do that if we manage to get to beach


----------



## kara76

1030am sounds good hun

where do you wana meet?


----------



## Jule

is starbucks ok at mcarthur glen by the food theatre


----------



## kara76

sounds good to me

im thinking that i will go straight home after my appointment as the traffic is gona be busy 

will be driving no more than 70mph so it takes ages lol

grace has my questions but i think i wll print them out so i have a copy in front of me lol


----------



## kara76

be back after can you believe i have to do some boring work


----------



## Jule

oh you are funny, 70mph wont be too bad, its just everyone else will be passing you lol


----------



## kara76

i would be happy if it were 80mph lol


----------



## Juls78

hiya kara just thought i'd pop in here to wish u luck for clinic tomorrow. I think we are gonna be cycle buddies, good omen i hope for the both of us!!! Is this caru or cardiff lwc? Can i ask why you go to cardiff when swansea is closer? Sorry if too many questions. 

julsx


----------



## kara76

juls hiya hun

yeah its ivf wales which was caru, i go here as this is where i was referred to in 2005 and at the time swansea wasn't doing NHS tx and im staying put as they are brill

great we are cycle buddies


----------



## popsi

Hi ladies

hope your all enjoying the lovely weather, we have just come back from strawberry picking it was beautiful x


----------



## kara76

ahhhh strawberry picking im jealous


----------



## popsi

aww sorry honey... i will eat one dedicated to you


----------



## kara76

lol you nutter

we had strawberries last night, they sell them on the side of the road and luke pick some up, they were lush

i can always pinch a few in work too

almost july yay yay


----------



## Jule

ooh i love strawberries, i havent been picking them for years but its such fun and you get so many its great.  Glad you had a good day popsi.


----------



## Jule

what extra's do you get if you are a vip member, i notice lots of you are at mo


----------



## popsi

kara.. its good luke can get them for you, the ones in the supermarket are not the same x

jule.. yes it was great fun, there were loads of children there and DH kept saying when we come next year thats gonna be us  , blesss him, i would recommend it to everyone though, it makes you feel happy, lots of fun, and of course healthy too lol 

having a drink now though lol, going bac to work tomorrow not lookin forward to that really, but only working part time hours this week to ease me in gently lol ! and at least time will go quicker until our panel (9 days sleep    )

jule .. there was an offer on saturday if you paid for one month you had 2 months free (£3.99) .. you get easier colours, more smilies, more room in inbox, some fun stuff, i think a pen and a wristband, i just figured i would put a little something back into FF as I have used it so much, its a non profit making charity thing


----------



## Jule

oh thats good i didnt notice that but as it was my first day back from hols i was probably still in holiday mode  

9 days thats not long for panel,is that the panel that will decide if you can adopt?

The thought if work is horrible isnt it, thankfully i have another week off so this time next week i will be gutted.  Try not to work too hard...


----------



## popsi

yes its the panel to say yes or no and how many and what ages (which shoud be one child 0-3 or twins of the same ages), when are you going to London Jule, were are you staying and are you going to a show and to do all the tourist things


----------



## popsi

jule.. just seen on the other thread what your doing, sounds great .. i LOVE london x


----------



## Jule

ooh there's exciting for you, then you just got to be matched with a child/ren bet you cant belive you are finally at this stage  

We are off to London Tue to Thur.  Would have liked to go for longer but would have been too expensive.  We are staying in St Giles hotel, Tottenham court road so really central.  We are going to see Phantom of the Opera on Tue night then wed prob gonna get on the open top bus and see as much as we can.  DH has nt been there for years, i go most years shopping with the girls so i cant wait, i love London.  Used to live there years ago but didint do any tourist things just busy drinking adn clubbing as you do when you are young lol.  Hopefully the weather will stay dry for us, i think the forecast is nice.  We also plan to find Guys hospital as that is where we need to be referred so be good to know where we are going for when we eventually get our appt.


----------



## popsi

Jule.. your plans sound great, the redbus is great, the tickets are valid for 24 hours so you can use them over 2 days if you need to, we usually stay in the premier inn next door to the london eye being central is great ! yu will find Guys hospital easily its just down from the Eye overlooking the Thames x

also you will get a free thames cruise with your bus tickets too


----------



## Jule

thats good we'll prob do that aswell then as we were planning to go down the thames for a walk. I didnt know where elso to book so booked this hotel because of location.  Worth knowing about other places to stay though ill have to check that out for if we go again.


----------



## kara76

wow popsi 9 days jeez thats gone quick, i knew you would be a mummy before me lol

jule london sounds fab


----------



## popsi

lol..Kara i am not betting on that hun, after approval thats when our waiting will begin !


----------



## kara76

i have a very good feeling hunni, your child is there waiting for you

i have seen long and short approvals and i think you my friend will at long last get some luck.......just you wait and see


----------



## popsi

aww thank you darling you have made me   now xx... yum yum just ordered a takeaway


----------



## kara76

hope they are happy tears hunni

i will be saying i told you so lol


----------



## popsi

lol... yes happy   honey xx


----------



## ebonie

Mm not a happy bunny one of jacks goldfish have died   we have only had it a few weeks the other one is alive and kicking!! Jacks not really bothered at all i was worse than him   Is this way that some kids react?? he said he will go to heaven now and be alive up there so im happy


----------



## miriam7

karas right popsi and theres going to be alot of us so so happy for you    emm thats kids for you ...my 6 yr old neice said scrappys gone to heaven and on fri when her mum said michael jacksons dead she said ..oh no not another dead person !


----------



## Laura36

Em, sorry about the goldfish.  Bless J he's obviously really cool with it!

Hi Miriam  

Popsi, I'm so excited for you.  I have everything crossed that things go brilliantly and you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Queenie1

gosh popsi only 8 days left that has soon arrived. i'm sure that panel will go well for you and you will be a mummy so soon.

em sorry to hear about your goldfish, children are sometimes better than we are at accepting things.

jule have a fab time in london phantom is brill. i'm off to london just for the day on 11th july for my mum's birthday we are going to see hairspray. i love going to the theatre.

hi laura,kara,miriam,michelle,andi,taffy,pix, and everyone else.


----------



## Collea

Hey Jule I have seen Phantom in London & on Broadway...You will love it........Have a fab time in London xx.... Popsi good luck


----------



## Jule

ooh im so looking forward to it.  DH wanted to see phantom so its good to hear good reports of it as neither of us have spoken to anyone who had seen it.

Kara quick question do you post on fertility zone (i just registered)


----------



## kara76

jule im a mod on fz username kar1


----------



## Jule

so is it only here you post or will i end up chatting to you there.  Its very different to here isnt it!


----------



## kara76

i will probably chat to you there too lol, yeah it is very different

have you found the thread i was telling you about? ros is abi btw, ros is a mod too


----------



## Jule

yes i just posted on there.  She obviously went for a very different name on there. I notice she is a modreator, how do you become one of those.

btw can i have more bubbles please..


----------



## Jule

anyone watching then tennis, good match with murray and wawrinka its been on ages


----------



## kara76

you get picked to be a mod basically lol

i don't watch the tennis hun

how many bubbles do you want?


----------



## Jule

im not greedy just a few so i have more than i got now.

I havent watched tennis for years but while we were in cornwall we watched it and i got into it a bit, this is the 1st match i have wastched since coming back


----------



## kara76

there we are hun

more bubbles 

ive just had a lovely bath and need a cuppa now


----------



## Jule

thanks Kara hope you had nice bath.  Im off to bed, i have long few days.

Speak to you soon.  Text me bout the meeting wed with the assembly.


----------



## kara76

i will text you  hunni

have a great time


----------



## Jule

thanks nite nite x


----------



## miriam7

well ladies what a lovley day apart from me having to take maia for her injections   ouch i really felt sorry for her.. i made my mum be the baddy tho by holding her for the nurse ..she was ok though and had stopped crying by the time we got her to the car


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

My two had their jabs today. Really hated it!

Don't seem to get on here lately trying it now in bed with iPhone.new toy.

Think might have to get glasses text just bigger than a dot but seems to work. Now I can catch up at bed time.

Sarah x B


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Ls


cardifflaura said:


> We have a DVD as DH's last day before going back to work.
> 
> Just chilling out is my favourite thing to do, lol.
> 
> I'd forgotten how horrid cyclogest is
> 
> hi Miriam, how are you doing? Any braxton hicks yet?
> 
> [/quote laura hope all going well!!


----------



## miriam7

im loving the weather   sazzle  your iphone will take a bit getting used too


----------



## Laura36

Aww, bless the babies with their jabs. Must have been horrible!


----------



## PixTrix

oh it must be so difficult taking babies for jabs


----------



## miriam7

i think its a bit cruel 1 in each leg into the muscle and only 4 weeks till the next 2


----------



## PixTrix

oh poor dabs, so vital tho x


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone, so much to catch up on.  What a fab couple of days in London.  My feet are killing, ive had to soak them since coming back as they are covered in blisters and cuts.  We done so much walking and saw everything.  I really wish we had stayed for 1 more night.  We were so central we were 10-15 mins walk from Leicester Square.  We walked there both days and to covent garden, thames, trafalgar square and everywhere else it was brill.  Gutted to be back in this rain it was boiling up there in the 30's.


----------



## Cath34

Good to hear you had such a good time Jule. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Glad you had such a lovely time jule, hope your feet soon recover!


----------



## Jule

Thanks i just wish i was still there.  my poor feet though are so swollen they are like old ladies lol


----------



## PixTrix

You really did do London proper to get feet like that   Horrid coming home isn't it. I only came back from Paignton a couple of weeks ago and already looking at next short break!! You've got me thinking about London now, hmm maybe weekend before down reg!


----------



## Jule

I would certainly recommend it we had a fab time.  We stayed in St Giles Hotel and the cheapest rate was on onhotels.com.  I searched all the websites and that was the chaepest.  The hotel was so cerntral for evrywhere it was brill.  It was on Tottenham court road so just atthe top of Oxford street and carry on down tottenham court road and you arrive at leicester sqyare and covent garden it was fab.  I love devon as well though.  We normally go to a campsite in Paignton cant think what it is called but we've been few times in out tent and had a great time.  We have cycled there then to Torquay its lovely all around there. DId you stay in hotel or camp?


----------



## PixTrix

Sounds fab, going to have to chat with DP and persuade him!!

Stayed in the Queens Hotel. Haven't been camping since I climbed Mt. Kenya in 1999, so would love to do some more camping.


----------



## Jule

lol yes perusade him you can do the open top bus like us then you'd see everything.  
Camping is great fun better though as a group.  Glad you had a nice time.  Let me know if you manage to persude dh


----------



## popsi

jules..  your holiday sounds fab.. London is amazing as I have said before, glad you enjoyed, yep them feet are proper London feet xx did you check our Guys whist you were there hun  

love to everyone else, sorry no more personals I am feeling fed up today, as you all know i had tonsillitus last week but it is still not better went back to the doctors today as was feeling poorly and now they think i have either a severe infection or more likely glandular fever !! why me again !!! its doing my head in now, i am back tomorrow for blood tests to confirm which it is


----------



## Cath34

Oh Popsi, get well son hun. You poor thing.


----------



## Jule

Oh no Popsi ill again, how awful, perhaps it hadnt cleared up properly from last week.  Hope they get it sorted soon for you  
London was great and yes we went to Guys and got loads of info, the guy at receprion was really helpful.  Have a look under chromosomes ive updated it there (save me typing it again lol)


----------



## kara76

oh popsi what a bugger

your luck will chance, fate is getting all your health problems out the way in time for you to be a busy mum


----------



## PixTrix

he can usually be persuaded Jule!

Oh no Popsi, you have been really run down. So hope that its not glandular fever


----------



## miriam7

good luck at drs popsi hope they sort you so your fit for tue


----------



## mimi41

Hope your better soon popsi


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like a fab time was had in london jule. hope the feet are better this morning.

popsi sorry to hear your ill again hope the dr can sort it our for you.


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies how are we all. i happy atm i on w gp referal scheme to the gym and had my final weigh in yest since i joined in feb for the course i ve lost a stone since being in the gym but since oct when told need to get bmi down from 34 i ve all together lost a stone and half so chuffed with myself and want to share my new lol ty for reading xxx jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix

That is fab news, very well done you x


----------



## miriam7

well done jo you have done real well


----------



## mimi41

Jo why don't you join us on the getting healthy thread we are all doing really well there.  Whats your bmi now i started at 34 and now i'm down to 26.  Its been hard but worth it cos i feel better.  Congrats on your weight loss


----------



## helen_26

Well done Jo that's fab.


----------



## Jule

Anyone been watching the memorial for Michael Jackson-its very sad..


----------



## mimi41

I have Jules and it is really sad.  He was only 50 makes you think about what is important in life


----------



## popsi

just come home now and its very sad, he was the same age as my dad was


----------



## Jule

Yes your right i was thinking that as i was watching.  Its awful so sad for someone so young to die, its a horrible world sometimes


----------



## mimi41

That poor kid


----------



## Jule

i know she must have really wanted to speak


----------



## popsi

i agree so so sad... i wonder why me and DH chose to do things on these iconic days.. we got married on the queens golden jubilee day.. and now this today    i guess we will never forget... sorry  bit drunk now


----------



## mimi41

You ok Jules


----------



## mimi41

Popsi are you better


----------



## Jule

yes fine thanks. 1st day back in work today, it wasnt that great got loads of work to do, but i suppose thats the price you pay for having leave


----------



## mimi41

You'll get back into it, just takes a little time after all thats happened.  Right off to watch torchwood chat tomo


----------



## miriam7

i watched all of the michael jackson tribute it was sad goes to show money cant buy happiness felt sorry for the kids and his family ... glad your drunk popsi its well deserved


----------



## ButterCup Li

Hi Girls,
I am going to my second visit in IVF Wales clinic on 4th August.
I will fond out all my test results.
Can you tell me what else should I expect from my second visit in clinic?


----------



## miriam7

buttercup ..im not really sure as i just had 1 visit to be put on ivf list then open evening when i was top of list after that came blood tests and planning appoinment ... well ladies my uncle is having real bad luck the first liver he had sat morn was no good the 2nd he had monday morn was going well but this afternoon they have found it has blocked artery so hes back to square one and needs another asap my mums gone to america today thinking alls ok shes going to be gutted when we phone her after


----------



## Jule

Buttercup ive just replied to you under popsi journey.

Miriam sorry to hear about your uncle.  How awful?  What is the plan for him now?


----------



## miriam7

plan is he needs another liver very soon on sunday when first one failed he needed one in 24hrs they found him one luckily.. just hope another one comes up


----------



## Jule

oh what a worry   they get one very soon for him


----------



## miriam7

just had call they have got him another one so sad to think people are dying for his chance tho .. just hope hes ok overnight now so hes fit enough in morning for op it will be the 3rd in 5 days


----------



## popsi

Miriam .. thinking of you and your family darling xxx   

love to everyone else, sorry not posted much since approval... its still all a blur lol xx off to work now see you all laters xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Miriam   what a worry for you and your family.   its 3rd time lucky for your uncle and that hes well enough for the op.


----------



## miriam7

hope so hes still in theatre now ..popsi i bet it hasnt sunk in yet    hows your wait going taffy are you still sane


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you Miriam, hope all goes well and your uncle soon recovers


----------



## Cath34

Thinking of you and your family Miriam. I hope this is the one for him   Take care of yourselves. xx


----------



## ebonie

Miriam i hope your uncles ok hun after his op today   

Kara how is your gran hun ?


----------



## Queenie1

miriam so sorry to hear about your uncle i hope that this time it works.


----------



## mimi41

Miriam i hope things work out for your uncle


----------



## siheilwli

Just wanted to say a very quick Hi to everyone here. Have been off FF for a while, but am aiming to do another tx in Cardiff Sept / Oct with frozen embies so am looking forward to chatting to you all. All set to do this with full immune tx guns blazing this time. 
Gotta go - in work... and nearly time to secretly watch Torchwood!!! shhhhh!
Cat
x


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, how is your uncle doing?  Hope things work out for him. How worrying, so many op's in just a few days.  

Hi everyone else, hope all are ok.  

I'm so tired this week.  Loads on at work and not going to be early enough so not enough sleep.


----------



## popsi

miriam.. how is your uncle honey xx

kara.. how is your grandmother xx

cat.. welcome back thanks for our good wishes xx 

love to everyone else .. thinking of you all loads xx


----------



## miriam7

welcome back cat long time no see   well my uncle went to theatre for liver swap but when they opened him up they just fixed an arterey on the liver as they think it was just that which was the problem ...fingers crossed theres no more probs now


----------



## mimi41

Hi Cat, i think we were cycle buddies last september on the knoct up ladies.  Hope things go well for you this time


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello Cat - Good luck for your treatment x 

Miriam - that sounds positive. Hope they have fixed the problem and he'll be on the mend soon. Thinking of you and your family x

Kara - hope you are enjoying your time off and have some better news about your nan. x Bet you're going   without your internet 

Laura - don't overdo it - won't be long till your treatment now 

Popsi - how is it on Cloud 9? lol - Have you told people yet - bet your friends and family are all as chuffed for you as we are   

Hello to everyone else - No news from me..... just slowly going more loopy by the day 
Looking forward to the weekend and spending some time with hubby. We are going shopping for some wedding and birthday presents on Saturday and then to friends for a BBQ in the evening (my turn to drive again!) then Sunday will be gearing up to going back to work on Monday. Thats gonna be a shock to the system....

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76

hiya cat nice to see you

well girls i have no internet at home so im kinda glad to be in work well not really lol

i went to see my nan on wednesday and she is very poorly, she opened her eyes for a min and smile with her eyes when she saw me. She is in no pain and is peacefully sleeping so we are hoping that she slips away in her dreams and then she will be back with gramps

i got very upset and driving all the way to swindon and back was hard at 70mph. 

its horrid just waiting and wondering


----------



## Cath34

You know I'm think about you hun.   Its good to have you back on ff


----------



## kara76

cath your a mate hunni 

i tell you what its good to be back, cant believe ive had to speak with luke for 2 nights lol only kidding


----------



## siheilwli

Kara big hug from me xxxx


----------



## kara76

thank you cat

cat where are you having you immune testing done?


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies  How are you all this evening ?

kara I bet you are bored without coming on here hun  Im sorry to hear ur gran is poorly hun   

miriam i really hope your uncle keeps improving , he sounds like a fighter hun  

Taffy how are you coming hun , did you know digital pregnancy tests are on offer in tescos half price they are  

popsi have you come down of cloud nine yet i expect though you and join john will be up there for quite a while 

jule how are you hun ? 

love to everyone else sorry to any i have missed my brain is a bit mushed this evening lol


----------



## popsi

hiya girls.. just a quickie  

kara... sorry to hear about your nan bless her, its so sad, but she sounds at peace and as you say when the time comes your grandad will be waiting for you I am sure of that    to you and your family darling xx

em.. nope still up there on cloud nine honey lol xx so so happy, hope your ok, great about your hols x

miriam & Andi.. thanks for the cards girls xxx your very kind

right off to watch the eviction on BB now, then bed I am so so tired tonight i can hardly keep my eyes open, think the week has caught up with me now so we off for early night xxx

see ya all tom xxx


----------



## miriam7

my uncle has finally been brought of ventilator this morning.. he was a bit confussed and my aunty had to tell him he had had his transplant (she doesnt wanna worry him so didnt mention he had had 2 nearly 3!).. we have heard nothing since so no news must be  good news   popsi i am shocked chris went in big bro ..but pleased


----------



## kara76

wow good on your uncle

my nan had a better day yesterday so thats good.....tough old lady she is

i have injured my wrist somehow and it flipping well hurts


----------



## popsi

miriam.. great news about your uncle honey hope it continues now xxxx 

kara.. your nan sounds a tough cookie.. now we know where you get it from xx sorry about your wrist hun xx

love to everyoe on this rainy day, we are off shopping for a bit looking for wallpaper and beds etc for spare room and nursery   xxx see ya laters


----------



## kara76

popsi thats very exciting i bet

what is the process now?


----------



## popsi

kara.. we just wait to be matched with a child now could be a month could be a year who knows   .. hopefully it wont be too long and then we can meet all concerned go to panel, get introductions done and bring them home xx


----------



## kara76

cool hope it sooner rather than later

you little one is out there somewhere waiting, must feel great


----------



## popsi

to be honest, it feels better than both of us ever dared to dream of  , it all been worth everything to get here, I just hope everyones dreams come true really soon


----------



## kara76

im sure one way or another everyones dreams will come true at some point, some way , some how


----------



## PixTrix

How's your wrist Kara? Hope your nan is doing ok.

Miriam, I hope that your uncle is recovering well.

Popsi, did you get anything for the nursery? How exciting, I hope you have a match swiflty.

I am so pleased my nephew is soundly tucked up in bed, his first night at his Aunties and he is doing fab   He is 5 and has only ever stayed away once from his parents and that was 2 weeks ago at my parents. He has had firm resistance up until I took him to legoland and told him that if he practiced staying at our he could come on holiday with me and do lots of fun things. Have had a lovely time with him my DP did crafts with him while I cooked his fav meal, then we had cuddle time with the dogs and I filmed him saying his thoughts on his first sleep over. Just wait until his 18th that would make fun viewing!! I went up to bed to watch a dvd with him and mid way through a story he went sound asleep no problems!! I am going to print off all the photos and do a scrap book with him in the morning. Whilst I do have twinges of sadness that I don't have my own (yet!) while spoiling him, I am so happy that I have such a special bond with him


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix what a fab aunty you are  sounds like you all had great fun. 
Miriam - great news about your uncle - hope he continues to make progress
Kara - hope your wrist is better today. Hows your nan doing? Thinking of you.
Emma - thanks for the tip but I will not be buying my test(s) until Friday as I cannot be trusted 
Popsi - that souns like so much fun - hope you dont have too long to wait
Michelle - You'll laugh at this - I took hubby shopping today and when he saw all the chopped and grated carrots I bought for work this week he asked if I was planning on going out in the dark.....  
Hi to everyone else. Nothing to report from me..... just going a little bit   but I'm over half way through the 2WW now.


----------



## kara76

back to work tomorrow then taffy? hope this next week goes quick and then you get some fab news


----------



## kara76

anyone watch katie price aka jordon on tv last night?

what do you think?


----------



## popsi

kara.. nope she is not a person we would watch in our house, my opinion of her is she is the scum of the earth I am sorry, she has exploited her children in an unimaginable way to get fame


----------



## kara76

wow popsi quite strong feelings their

i have to say i thought she was talking bullsh*t last night lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. sorry hun, she has a very bad effect on me !! she always talks bullsh*t LOL !!


----------



## kara76

do you come out in a rash lol

******** is ******* me off at the moment, someone a 'friend' join 'we love lesbana sex' which i have no problem with yet i have a big problem with the pic use, lets say it is very explicate. 

I am no prude but my nieces and nephews use ********. I havae reported it and had no response yet


----------



## popsi

******** is not censored at all !! some things on there can be shocking hun


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Taffy, we had great fun. I hope you are feeling good and half way to a lovely BFP


----------



## miriam7

pix bet your nephew had a lovely time staying over ..bet he will want to stay again soon   how did your shopping trip go popsi did you buy anything? my poor uncles not having much luck seems anything that can go wrong has .. hes had a mini stroke has a chest infection and water on the lungs havent heard any update today yet   i went out last night to wedding party jeffs mum had maia overnight she was a good girl for her i drank way to much and was a total mess ..im paying the price now feeling rough


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Miriam was that your first night out since Maia arrived?  Glad at least one of you was good.  

Sorry to hear about your uncle.  He's not having much good news is he.  Hope he continues to battle through though.


----------



## miriam7

it was my first proper late night out i wont be repeating it for a while thats for sure lol  we still havent heard about my uncle my cousin was supposed to update us tonight so i can let my mum know   just had text he got pneumonia now too


----------



## Taffy Girl

Miriam - sorry it was not better news about your uncle. Hope he'll be on the mend soon. Thinking of you  

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## PixTrix

Thining of you Miriam, I hope your uncle is on the way to recovery


----------



## miriam7

thanks ladies hes a stubborn fighter so fingers crossed for him ...it is chucking it down here good job we are in having a lazy day


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sure he will be up on his feet in no time. tell me about it the weather is horrendous, well cheesed off my washing was out!! Hope you had a nice lazy day, that is a beautiful photo of Maia.


----------



## Queenie1

miriam sorry to hear that your uncle is not well , i hope that he manages to come through


----------



## kara76

thought i better update you girls

my nan passed away monday night


----------



## PixTrix

So very sorry Kara, I am thinking of you   There are no right words at a sad time like this but take comfort from how she smiled at you with her eyes when you visited. Your visit would have been such a comfort to her. Here if you need anything even if I get a train down your way for a tea, chat and hug


----------



## kara76

pix thank you sweet heart

i just want the funeral arrange now so we can move her to the chapel of rest


----------



## PixTrix

hope it is soon hun


----------



## popsi

oh Kara darling I am so so sorry honey xx she is at peace now with your Grandad


----------



## kara76

thanks pops

feel in limbo land til we know when the funeral is


----------



## Queenie1

kara so very sorry to hear about your nan. at least she is at peace now and with your grandad


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara i am so sorry to hear about nan hun big hugs to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen_26

So sorry to hear about your Nan, Kara. Thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
We are up in Cardiff tomorrow for our 2nd appointment with Mr Griffiths.


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone  

I don't know if anyone can help me please??  

I had ivf with ivf wales back in October 2007 which resulted in a   and my little boy was born in the June 2008   which my husband and i paid private for, we have 3 frozen left at the unit, what do we do next?? we are thinking of planning for another baby but do we ttc naturally 1st then if no joy have the fet which i have no idea what is involved, is it like having the ivf?? also if the fet doesn't work are we intitled to ivf on the nhs? i was told that because we have had a baby resulting from ivf we wont be able to have another ivf treatment but surely I'm intitled to ivf on the nhs because we paid private for the last time?  

thanks girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi Tanya,
I can't be much help sorry. I would imagine that you could have another cycle if you paid. The best would be to give them a ring and have a chat. They could let you know for sure. Good luck hun.


----------



## popsi

hi tanya

I am not sure about the FET but I know your not entitled to ivf on the NHS if you already have children 

good luck x


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for tomorrow Helen, I see that you are from Carmarthenshire like me!

Hi Tanya and welcome. Congrats on your little one. Now that you have a child I am afraid that your entitlement to NHS treatment is lost. You should call the clinic and have a chat with them. If there is a chance that you could get pregnant naturally and time is on your side I would give it a chance before the expense of private again. I don't know much about FET but it won't be as hard going as IVF.

Good luck x


----------



## kara76

helen good luck today, mR G is fab, love him

tanya congratulation on your little one.sorry hun but as you have a child you will not be entitled to any NHS treatment

you will need to contact the clinic and arrange an appointment with the nurses to arrange your fet, you can have a natural fet or medicated. think natural is £250 ish and medicate £670 plus drugs


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Girls

thank you all so much for your advice i feel better now knowing things, i will give the unit a ring to find out. 

thanks again

love tanya

xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi guys, Hope you are all well.
Our appointment went well yesterday.  DH has been confirmed as having retrograde ejaculation and we are deffinately going to have ICSI.  Mr Griffiths was really pleased with my weight loss and we should reach the top of the list by around March 2010 , which is only 8 months away. So feeling really positive for a change.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

yeah i've finished school for 6 weeks today. so pleased, so spain here i come   .


----------



## PixTrix

That is great Helen, March will soon be here, I hope the time passes quickly 

Woohoo Queenie how exciting, you deserve a good break and a lovely holiday and then it will soon be time fo you to have tx again


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, have a lovely holiday!


----------



## Sam76

Evening all  it's been a while since i've been on the boards after our first IUI treatment failed in Apr/May.
Trying to catch up but coud take quite a while....

Popsi - fantastic news on your approval - here's hoping that a match comes really soon - i'm sure there's some really lucky little one just waiting to meet you both hun x

Kara - so sorry to hear about your Nan  x

Miriam - Maia is just gorgeous - what an absolute sweetie! x hope the news on your uncle is better hun x

Pix - How fab to have a nephew to spoil - sounds like you're a wonderful auntie and he had a fab time. I'm enjoying spoiling my niece and godson - not the same as having your own, but all good practise (and good fun)  x

Taffy - are you reaching end of 2ww? if so    for a BFP hun x

Helen - well done on the weight loss - stick with that positive vibe hun x

Queenie - have a well deserved, fantastic summer hols x

Hello and hugs to anyone I've missed x

Quick update on me - was due to start second IUI at end of June but went into hospital with abdominal pain. Had another cyst diagnosed - this time 7cms and they decided to remove (have had quite a few others that have dispersed or burst). Have been off work for 4 weeks on cocktail of painkillers awaiting surgery. They had said that if cyst was difficult to remove , they might have to remove left ovary too [fly] [/fly]
.....
Had laparoscopy yesterday. Pre-op scan showed that cyst was slightly smaller. Chocolate cyst burst during op and was drained and removed but ovary left there and was diagnosed with Stage 3 enometriosis.They managed to free ovaries and tubes from bowel but back of uterus still stuck. Was told that IUI not worth pursuing and that IVF would be best next step. Consultant at Gwent writing to IVF Wales to update and we have appointment on 30th in Cardiff to discuss.

At home tonight - bit sore but feeling ok. DH doing fab job of looking after me and making sure that I'm taking it easy 

Hoping that things will start moving again soon  anyone else with any endo advice to share?

take care all xxx
Sam


----------



## Sam76

don't know how I got that flying shocked face on last post ?


----------



## Laura36

Wow Sam you have been through a lot!  Hope you're feeling ok after your lap.  I can't offer any advice on endo sorry.  Wishing you a speedy recovery so that you can move onto IVF soon


----------



## Cath34

Hi Sam, bless you, I know how you feel as I have had an op back in Oct 07 to see if I had endo. Turned out I have stage 4 endo with ovaries kissing (stuck together) which were right at the back of my uterus, covered in disese and stuck to my bowel which was also covered. My surgeon (Mr Penketh) at Cardiff operated on me for 4 hours and removed most of it but he ran out of time 10.30pm at night so he called it a day! Anyway, needless to say I was rough for ages and was kept in for 3 days but at least he manged to put everything back in its place, just like you. I dont know if I had any choc cysts, but he didn't say I did. I also had a hysteroscopy, did you? Were your tubes clear? Did he pass fluid through them to check?
I was told by him that it is possible to conceive naturally after op or even IUI. After 6 months of clomid, nothing at all for me 

Anyway IVF Wales said straight to IVF and 4 cycles later, still no bfp. I have however been told that people with bad endo are likely to have immune issues which effect implantation as the immune system destroys the embryo. I have now taken it upon myself to go for immune testing in London and have found that I have raised Natural Killer cells in my blood. Bingo!!!! This is treatable, but expensive!!
All I wish is that I hadn't wasted 4 cycles before testing for NK cells. Maybe this is something you could bear in mind, if your cycles dont work. However there are loads of people with endo who are successfull with IVF so please dont think that I want to paint a black picture, its just my personal experience. Good luck to you. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Sam, so sorry that you have been having such a rought time, hope you are soon sorted   It is fab having fun and pratice with nephew, but you are right not the same as our own, but we will get there


----------



## miriam7

welcome back sam sorry you have to skip straight to ivf hope you recover soon   queenie hope you have a fab relaxing holiday bet you cant wait


----------



## Sam76

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies  it's nice to be back - and at least now I have a better idea of why we've been having problems.

Thanks for your post Cath - really hope that this next cycle works for you. The info you included was very useful and something I'll certainly consider - did IVF Wales give you any info on it?. 
They didn't check tubes during op - had an HSG to check tubes were open in 07 that seemed to be ok but consultant seemed pretty sure that IUI wouldn't be any good - i think tubes were pretty twisted and everything stuck everywhere! 

Looking forward to appointment on 30th to see what's what and where we go from here. Will keep you posted....

xx


----------



## Cath34

Yes please keep me posted Sam. Actually JE did suggest that if I wanted further testing that they couldn't offer it and london would be the way to go. But I had already told myself if the 4th cycle failed I was going to London anyway and I had planned to go to the ARGC as Mr T is supposed to be the best in UK but Kara kindly told me about Dr Gorgy in London  who used to work ar ARGC for 6 years. He's gone on his own and does lots more tests than ARGC for immune issues, plus I could get in asap. So thats what I did, and here I am about to cycle with him.   he comes up trumps!!  Good luck to you. x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

just  a quick message as i'm off to spain this afternoon.

just wanted to say good luck to you all with your tx and hope everything goes well with scans, jabs, ec/et and 2ww.    

will be thinking of you all.

speak to you all in 10days time.

queenie x


----------



## Cath34

Have a fab hol Queenie. x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - Hope that you and hubby have a fab relaxing holiday x


----------



## kara76

queenie have a great time


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, have a fantastic time x


----------



## kara76

im in work after an amazing day drifting but broke my clutch so had to come in late as ive borrowed a mates car and needed insurance, not ideal but its ok

I have a engine and gear box with  brand new clutch to go in so its just time to get in sorted now


----------



## PixTrix

That must have been some drifting to break your clutch Kara, hope it's sorted soon for you.

I have got a new addition to the family   Well not really, my friend rescued a pygmy hedgehog but is away this week, so I'm looking after it for her. It is so cute, even has a wheel to go around! My poochies are going potty tho and just want to play with it!!


----------



## Laura36

Wow Pix, I don't even know what a pygmy hedghog is!? What does it eat?

Kara, sorry about your car but hope it was fun


----------



## PixTrix

It's a small african hedgehog, well I have just put some scrambled egg in her cage and also like cat biscuits! They are also partial to mealworms both live and dried!


----------



## kara76

take a pic pix

sounds well cute


----------



## PixTrix

I have got the camera at the ready for when she gets the courage to come out for soem egg!!


----------



## PixTrix

Here's a write-up about them 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-559883/The-new-pygmy-hedgehogs-like-pet-hamster.html

My poochies just want to play with her. It only her first day here and is slow coming out and a long journey from london bless her. So going to give her a good check over then give her some peace until tomorrow

/links


----------



## kara76

awwwww so cute i want one

i love animals so much


----------



## PixTrix

Well my friend breeds them so it is poss Kara. This one she rescued as not in a very good place.


----------



## miriam7

orrr has he come out for food yet? poor thing bet he didnt like car journey


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200719.0


----------

